# Island Empire, Part IV To face the Lich



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the new Island Empire thread. 

Island Empire Part III--The Lich's Curse Island Empire Part 2 OOC RG Part 1 Wiki


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*



Scotley said:


> As Gnurl continues his search a spear tumbles from a rack and very nearly pins him to the floor. He pales as he reads the tag.
> 
> [sblock=Tag]SKEWER-OF-GNOMES [RELIC]
> Price (Item Level): 9,302 gp (12th)
> ...




Reading the tag, Gnurl's face blanches several shades whiter, and he begins to tremble all over.  "Well....I can say for sure that I know one item I _won't_ be choosing!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

Geoffrey takes note of a shield hung on the wall. It is clearly of Elven make. The wood of the shield is some exotic hardwood of the Elven homelands while the metalic parts are all mithral. Based on the symbols it seems like this was the shield of some important syon of Elven nobility. 

[sblock=tag] 
BULWARK OF THE LIVING 
Price (Item Level): 10, 157 gp (12th level) 
Body Slot: —(held) 
Caster Level: 7th 
Aura: Moderate (DC 18); necromancy 
Activation: — and standard (command) 
Weight: 10 lb. 
This heavy wooden shield is perfectly spherical and rimmed in mithral. The symbols of elven nobility are inlayed into the wood in mithral as well. 
A good-aligned character who bears this +1 blinding heavy wooden shield can expend a 4th-level or higher divine spell as a standard action to cast death ward (PH 217) on himself. 
Cost to Create: 5, 000 gp (plus 157 gp for masterwork heavy wooden shield), 400 XP, 10 days. 
Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, death ward, 
searing light, good alignment. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> Reading the tag, Gnurl's face blanches several shades whiter, and he begins to tremble all over.  "Well....I can say for sure that I know one item I _won't_ be choosing!"




OOC: Sorry, just couldn't resist.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

Geoffrey will inform the ock that the shield is his choice  and with a sly wink to the orc say "Could i perhaps come to terms as to the purchase of said spear"


----------



## Lou (Aug 30, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil, AC 25 HP 66/66*



Scotley said:


> Zurrik discovers that the collection includes a belt of battle.
> 
> OOC: Warlocks can benefit from the various meta-magic rods and any items that boost ranged spells. Seems like their was a rod in complete mage that allows you to gain an extra eldritch blast shape power like three times a day. You are no doubt familiar with the Warlcock's Scepter and the Chasuble of Fell power.




Picking up a Chasuble of Fell power, Zurrik says, "I already have this." Seeing the Warlock's Scepter, Zurrik pats his sword, saying, "_Warlock's Edge_ is a custom sword version of this."

Hearing Geoffrey's comment about the sword, Zurrik turns to Geoffrey with a grin.

"I'm stuck between the _Belt of Battle_ and one of these top-of-the-line armor or weapon crystals to upgrade mine."

OOC: They top at 10k or so, but the DR 10/- is tempting. The undead weapon crystal is also tempting, since we are heading towards an undead lich, less so since _Eldritch Blast_ damages undead, and Zurrik does not have sneak attack.  I need to find the specs on that Eldritch Blast item.

Scotley, do we get XP as well?


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*

Gnurl is just about to give up, when he looks down and sees a Gnomish-sized pair of exceptionally fine boots.  He caresses the leather of the pair, and tries them on.  They fit perfectly, of course.  When the Gnome looks up again, he is positively _beaming_!

OOC: _Boots of Speed_ is my tentative selection, unless I already have an item for that slot. (I don't think I do, but you never can tell with these slippery gnomes!)

Gnurl likes this choice much better than the _eternal wand_ that he had considered before.  (OOC: Although, if I think about it any more, I'll probably switch back again!)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2009)

Lou said:


> I need to find the specs on that Eldritch Blast item.
> 
> Scotley, do we get XP as well?




OOC: Yes, I'll get XP up soon.

[sblock=Rod of Eldritch Power]
Rod of Eldritch Power (from complete mage)
Beloved by warlocks, these rods augment the user's 
eldritch blast. 
Description: Although the various types of 
rods of eldritch power vary somewhat in appearance, 
they are all made of black iron. They average 2 feet in 
length and are carved to resemble the straightened 
spine of a demonic creature. A sculpted fiendish or 
feylike head, clearly too small for the spine, protrudes 
from one end. 
When the rod is used, the wielder's eldritch blast 
comes from the carved eyes and mouth of the sculpted 
head, rather than from his hand. 
Activation: A rod of eldritch power requires a swift 
action to activate. It functions five times per day. 
Effect: Each rod of eldritch power has one invoca-
tion—either a blast shape invocation or an eldritch 
essence invocation—contained within it. You can 
will it to apply this invocation to any eldritch blast you 
fire while holding it. This allows you to make use of 
blast shape or eldritch essence invocations you might 
not normally have, but it does not change the normal 
restriction that only one invocation of each type can 
be applied to any given blast. 
Aura/Caster Level: Varies by equivalent level of 
the invocation. 

least 4k
lesser 16k
greater 36k
dark 64k
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]H'Roosh is down 5 points of Wisdom - that was Drain, correct? Meaning it will take a Restoration spell (or two . . .) to get them back?

Any suggestions for magic items? All of his body slots are filled . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]H'Roosh is down 5 points of Wisdom - that was Drain, correct? Meaning it will take a Restoration spell (or two . . .) to get them back?
> 
> Any suggestions for magic items? All of his body slots are filled . . .[/sblock]




OOC: [sblock=Mowgli]Yes, Restoration or lesser Restoration or just rest will get it back. 

There are lots of items that don't take a slot. Let me give it some thought. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2009)

Geoffrey is good for three lesser restorations...divide them out how you guy would like..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: [sblock=Mowgli]Yes, Restoration or lesser Restoration or just rest will get it back.
> 
> There are lots of items that don't take a slot. Let me give it some thought. [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]If rest will do the trick I'm OK - we'll be more than a week getting to the lich I'm sure . . .

Scotley, I found a Ring of Mage Armor in Stone & Fist for 12000. Barring other suggestions that looks like a good one to me. It's more on the practical and less on the flashy/creative side, but a +4 boost to his AC can't hurt.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Scotley, I found a Ring of Mage Armor in Stone & Fist for 12000. Barring other suggestions that looks like a good one to me. It's more on the practical and less on the flashy/creative side, but a +4 boost to his AC can't hurt.[/sblock]




[sblock=Mowgli]You are within the letter of my offer given that I said pretty much any source. But _Sword_ and Fist is a 3.0 as opposed to 3.5 source. I'm guessing a similar item would cost at least 18,000 gp in 3.5. I can live with it if you don't see something you like better. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 1, 2009)

*Radoon*

After rooting through much he likes he finally finds what he feels might allow him to be some help in the fight against the Lich.  He picks up a Shirt of Wraith Stalking and ask the Orc if this might be his choice.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 1, 2009)

Geoffrey waits paiently as his fellow party members make their choice but an air of impatience, most likely to see his crewmen, begins to build around the otherwise quite cleric.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2009)

Scotley - No problem on the Ring of Mage Armor, I'll stick to the spirit of the deal. Still leaves me without anything that really jumps out at me. I'm fairly limited because H'Roosh doesn't use weapons. He's got a spot for a ring; anything besides that can't take up a spot.

How much does a Permanency scroll cost? And could it be used to make the effects of his Greater Magic Fang potion permanent?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> After rooting through much he likes he finally finds what he feels might allow him to be some help in the fight against the Lich.  He picks up a Shirt of Wraith Stalking and ask the Orc if this might be his choice.




The Orc nods.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Scotley - No problem on the Ring of Mage Armor, I'll stick to the spirit of the deal. Still leaves me without anything that really jumps out at me. I'm fairly limited because H'Roosh doesn't use weapons. He's got a spot for a ring; anything besides that can't take up a spot.
> 
> How much does a Permanency scroll cost? And could it be used to make the effects of his Greater Magic Fang potion permanent?




OOC: Here's the info on permanency:

Permanency :: d20srd.org

Magic fang is an option. I'll get you a price and some suggested items in a bit. Pressed for time just now.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

Mowgli [sblock]Some items you might want to consider. Ring of Force Shield, the Ram or Protection +2 could do for the ring slot. A few slotless items to consider--a big bag of holding is always nice, Figurines of wondrous power, necklace of fireballs/strand of acid pearls, decanter of endless water and various ioun stones.[/sblock]

Almost forgot--Greater Magic Fang (to make all your limbs +1) made permanent will set you back 8200 gp. Simple Magic Fang (+1 to one limb) made permanent will cost you only 2960 gp.


----------



## Lou (Sep 12, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik wanders around the room but keeps coming back to the weapon and armor crystals piled on a shelf together. Finally he selects a greater truedeath crystal and hold it up. "I'll take this one." he says, showing it to the orc.

[sblock=for Scotley]
At 10k, it's less than the boots of haste (12k/10 rds of haste) or the belt of battle (12k/+2 init & move bonuses), but I think it makes more sense right now.  Boy, that was a hard choice.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Mowgli [sblock]Some items you might want to consider. Ring of Force Shield, the Ram or Protection +2 could do for the ring slot. A few slotless items to consider--a big bag of holding is always nice, Figurines of wondrous power, necklace of fireballs/strand of acid pearls, decanter of endless water and various ioun stones.[/sblock]
> 
> Almost forgot--Greater Magic Fang (to make all your limbs +1) made permanent will set you back 8200 gp. Simple Magic Fang (+1 to one limb) made permanent will cost you only 2960 gp.




H'Roosh will take the Greater Magic Fang (Permanent): +1 to all limbs.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2009)

The Orc nods at Zurrik's choice. 

H'Roosh picks up a mysterious multicolored vial and as he turns it in the light a shimmering liquid spills out and runs down his limbs. The Orc chuckles, "You break it, you buy it. That will have to count as your choice whatever it was." 

OOC: Permanent Magic Fang of +1 to all limbs.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2009)

Your choices made, the old Orc huntsman ushers you out and locks up the now much diminished treasure hoard. "Very well gentlemen, I shall re-unite you with your crew and see you on your way if there is nothing further?" 

The crewmen are gathered in a small knot near the boats to return you to the ship. They look none the worse for their time in captivity.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

"I will swim back to the ship . . . I feel the need to bathe."

Suiting action to word, the Genasi makes a clean entry into the water and returns to the ship.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2009)

Geoffrey will greet his crew and make arrangements for getting back to the ship. Seeing H'roosh neatly split the water Geoffrey comments "A bath does sound very good indeed"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2009)

Boats soon stream ashore to pick up everyone. The crew of the Radiant Sun send up a cheer as the their errant brethren are returned. Geoffrey's wife stands at the rail for a chaste welcome, but she has a hot bath already drawn for him in a tub in the private quarters of the ship. A very large tub...

Captain Swabbie is waiting for the rest of you with his little crew of constructs. Soon both ships are once more sailing toward the Border Isles and your confrontation with the Lich. 

The mysterious island of the Count is soon lost to sight in the mist of your wake.


----------



## Lou (Sep 13, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 66/66 AC 25*

OOC: Zurrik has been travelling with Geoffrey.  

Back on-board, Zurrik stays on-deck and watches the Count's island disappear over the horizon. "If there weren't more pressing matters, the Count and his nephew should have been permanently disposed of" Zurrik says out loud to himself. As the ships continue, Zurrik grabs his needed two hours of sleep before returning to the deck to aid the watch.


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2009)

OOC:  Hold up Scotley!  I finally had an inspiriation for the item Gnurl wants.  I hope it's not too late for me to make a switch?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2009)

OOC: Oh what the heck. What's your item?


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*

[sblock=Scotley only]I was thinking of a scroll with as many copies of _Permanency_ as I can afford.  How many would that be, by the way?  I may decide for a couple of other spells, too, if it's more than two or three.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2009)

[sblock=Leif Only!]Tough question. Each spell choice listed has a level requirement and an experience point cost. If you use say a generic level 11 Permanency then you'd have to pay the experience point cost later. If you want and exp. included price then I'll need to know what spells you want to make permanent. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2009)

[sblock=Everybody but Leif]I just didn't want you guys to feel left out. Have a great weekend![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2009)

Scotley said:


> [sblock=Leif Only!]Tough question. Each spell choice listed has a level requirement and an experience point cost. If you use say a generic level 11 Permanency then you'd have to pay the experience point cost later. If you want and exp. included price then I'll need to know what spells you want to make permanent. [/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley]
Can I generalize and give you the spell levels that I'd like to make permanent?  Actually, I hadn't even really thought about these details. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Everybody else]
I don't really care if you feel left out or not! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 19, 2009)

[sblock=for Leif and everybody else]
Yeah, we love you too!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]Try this link:

Permanency :: d20srd.org

I think you'll have to pick specific spells to get a real cost or plan to pay the experience points later.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2009)

Scotley said:


> [sblock=Leif]Try this link:
> 
> Permanency :: d20srd.org
> 
> I think you'll have to pick specific spells to get a real cost or plan to pay the experience points later.[/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley]The ones that jump out at me are :_ Detect Magic, Read Magic, Comprehend Languages, Tongues, and See Invisibility._  Does that give you plenty to work with?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]
Comprehend Languages and Read Magic are each 3000 gp
Detect Magic is 2975 gp
See Invisible is 5650 gp 
Tongues is 8250 gp 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2009)

OOC: So what's next for our intrepid crew of Lich hunters? Anything else you want to accoplish before you reach the Border Isles?


----------



## Lou (Sep 23, 2009)

OOC: Zurrik wants to speak with the party members about their experience in facing the lich before. From his time in law enforcement, Zurrik is also interested in learning more of the strengths and weaknesses of his new companions for planning purposes. Zurrik is trying to treat this like a raid on a criminal enterprise. Zurrik tells the others about his eldritch blast ability, eldritch spear to 300 feet, ability to channel the blast through the sword melee attack, and his limited ability to enhance the blast. They already know about his teleportation ability.

[sblock=for mleibrock and the DM]
During his discussion with Radoon, Zurrik asks about Radoon's daggers and his throwing ability. Upon learning about the returning dagger, Zurrik asks if the greater truedeath crystal will fit on the returning dagger?
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 23, 2009)

*Radoon*

Radoon will share the item he took from the count, shirt of wraith stalking.  It should make him invisible to undead (even intelligent ones).  He wonders if he might be able to find the Lich's phylactery and open it or destroy it (He is unsure exactly what will need to be done once the box is located)  Does anyone else have any know ledge of these creatures?

To Zurrick,  He will discuss his dagger and look to see it there might be a way to attach it.


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Comprehend Languages and Read Magic are each 3000 gp
> Detect Magic is 2975 gp
> See Invisible is 5650 gp
> Tongues is 8250 gp



Great.  Now what's the total value that we have available again?  I tried to find it  but couldn't.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2009)

OOC: You may each pick one magic item, object 'd art, gem or piece of jewelry worth up to 12,501 gp. Any reasonable source will do.

[sblock=Zurrik and Radoon]The crystal will indeed fit nicely on the dagger. It would allow your dirty fighting ability to work on the Lich as well as the listed properties. Technically, a greater augment crystal is only supposed to work with a +3 or better item, but I've not been enforcing that rule, especially since this particular dagger has abilities that place at the +3 cost or higher.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 25, 2009)

*Radoon*

If Zurrik chooses to offer the gem to Radoon, Radoon will insist on compensating him in some way, whether monetarily or other negotiated item to be named later.


----------



## Lou (Sep 26, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik will offer the greater truedeath crystal to Radoon as a loan or for consideration later.  "You showed a lot of courage against the vampires, especially for someone with only minor weapons against them.  Your undead fighting ability will be enhanced with this on your returning dagger.  Consider it a loan, or we can agree to something comparable later."


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2009)

*ooc*



Leif said:


> Great.  Now what's the total value that we have available again?  I tried to find it  but couldn't.






Scotley said:


> OOC: You may each pick one magic item, object 'd art, gem or piece of jewelry worth up to 12,501 gp. Any reasonable source will do.
> 
> [sblock=Zurrik and Radoon]The crystal will indeed fit nicely on the dagger. It would allow your dirty fighting ability to work on the Lich as well as the listed properties. Technically, a greater augment crystal is only supposed to work with a +3 or better item, but I've not been enforcing that rule, especially since this particular dagger has abilities that place at the +3 cost or higher.[/sblock]




{STILLL OOC} - Great!  Ok, then, how about _See Invisible, Detect Magic, _and_ Read Magic_, which leaves a balance of 876gp, which Gnurl would happily take in coin.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> {STILLL OOC} - Great!  Ok, then, how about _See Invisible, Detect Magic, _and_ Read Magic_, which leaves a balance of 876gp, which Gnurl would happily take in coin.




OOC: I'm sure he would, but you get to choose one item and if it doesn't add up to the total then you take a loss. I'm sure you can come up with another spell or two to fill out the value of the scroll.


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: I'm sure he would, but you get to choose one item and if it doesn't add up to the total then you take a loss. I'm sure you can come up with another spell or two to fill out the value of the scroll.



Dang, it was worth a shot.  Help me out here, Scotty, how many spell levels are we talking here?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2009)

OOC: Try this list:

Scrolls :: d20srd.org

A couple of thirds or one fourth will put you pretty close.


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Try this list:
> 
> Scrolls :: d20srd.org
> 
> A couple of thirds or one fourth will put you pretty close.



How about _Dimension Door_?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2009)

OOC: Sounds good to me.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 28, 2009)

*Link*

That sponsored link is annoying.  Guess I don't need to support them now that they are making it annoying for us...


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2009)

OOC: The sponsored link is somewhat annoying, but it's better than any other advertising solution that I've seen tried here in the last few years.  You guys have no right to complain about the advertising as long as you're free members here, anyway! 

OOC, still, but game-related:  So, you want to give me the final results of the scroll, Scotley?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2009)

OOC: The "Admiral o' the High Seas" has promised that Community Supporters will be able to turn off sponsored ads just like any other ads on the site - he just hasn't been able to get it done yet . . .


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC: The sponsored link is somewhat annoying, but it's better than any other advertising solution that I've seen tried here in the last few years.  You guys have no right to complain about the advertising as long as you're free members here, anyway!
> 
> OOC, still, but game-related:  So, you want to give me the final results of the scroll, Scotley?






Mowgli said:


> OOC: The "Admiral o' the High Seas" has promised that Community Supporters will be able to turn off sponsored ads just like any other ads on the site - he just hasn't been able to get it done yet . . .



Heh!   Sorry, Mowgli, I forgot that you were now a community supporter.  Bitch away, bitch away.....


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 29, 2009)

*Crystal*



Lou said:


> Zurrik will offer the greater truedeath crystal to Radoon as a loan or for consideration later.  "You showed a lot of courage against the vampires, especially for someone with only minor weapons against them.  Your undead fighting ability will be enhanced with this on your returning dagger.  Consider it a loan, or we can agree to something comparable later."




"It has been a pleasure to fight along side you, sir.  Pray tell, can you tell me more about the crystal so that I might know when to effectively use it?"

After this exchange, Radoon will share that his magic item, the shirt of wraith stalking, will allow him to remain invisible to the lich.  "Does anyone remember what his box looks like?  Also, do we have to destroy the lich first and then the box or is destroying the box first enough?...Or do I need merely to open the box?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> After this exchange, Radoon will share that his magic item, the shirt of wraith stalking, will allow him to remain invisible to the lich.  "Does anyone remember what his box looks like?  Also, do we have to destroy the lich first and then the box or is destroying the box first enough?...Or do I need merely to open the box?"




"Your guess is as good as mine in regards to that - I have little to no experience battling the undead, other than what we've done recently."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2009)

You saw the box only briefly as was carried away. It was about 10"x10"x3" and made of brass. (see attached pic). 

OOC: Any of you can roll a knowledge arcana (dc20) or knowledge religion (dc25) check to gain the following information:

[sblock]An integral part of becoming a lich is creating a magic phylactery in which the character stores its life force. As a rule, the only way to get rid of a lich for sure is to destroy its phylactery. Unless its phylactery is located and destroyed, a lich reappears 1d10 days after its apparent death. The most common form of phylactery is a sealed metal box containing strips of parchment on which magical phrases have been transcribed. The box and the parchment inside must be destroyed. A good bashing with weapons and burning should do it. Such things are typically well protected.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 30, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 66/66 AC 25*

Zurrik ponders the Lich questions.  "As I recall, we have to destroy the box and the parchment inside.  Beat it and burn it should work.  Since you didn't destroy the box last time, the lich reformed within 10 days or so.  His life force is stored within the box.  Destroy the box and destroy the lich."

OOC: Know (Arcana) 1d20+15=9+15=24


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Yes, Zurrik, you are correct.  If we find the phylactery first, we should immediately destroy it.  Then we must also destroy the lich before he has time to construct a replacement."

[OOC:  Not positive this is right, but it sounds good for now.  Gnurl surely knows the truth about this, though!]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2009)

OOC: Okay gang, I'm taking a short and much needed vacation. I don't expect to post again until next Friday. Hope you'll continue to make plans for the Lich in my absence.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

OOC: Guess you are satisfied with your plans as they stand. As you approach the border isles a look at the chart suggests that the Sea Sorcerer (now the Lich) holds noble title to a couple of modest sized islands here. The largest island and the main port in the border isles is two days sail away from his holdings. There are several islands in the chain that are essentially lawless since imperial rule largely broke down here during the plague years. There are also a few islands declared Sacrosancta or off limits by the Druids suggesting that the plague, some other dangerous magical force of powerful beasts hold say there. What is your destination?


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 16, 2009)

*Radoon*

I personally think we should come up with some sort of game plan for our meeting.


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Yes, I agree, Old Salt!   We need to make a plan for how we will approach and search out this Fiend of Death."


----------



## Lou (Oct 21, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"I recommend that we sail to the main port city and see what information we can find on our opponent before we set sail for his holdings.  Of course, since you have faced him before, you may prefer a more direct approach."  Zurrik awaits more discuss and a decision.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*

"No, no, not at all, Good Zurrik!  You make an excellent observation, and I agree wholeheartedly.  Shall we gather some intelligence before we cast ourselves headlong to our fate?"  Zurrik and the others get the distinct impression that Gnurl would rather do almost _any_thing than face the lich again this soon!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC: Is the consensus to visit the city?


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*

OOC:  Yes, for Zurrik and Gnurl at least.  I guess we'll tarry a moment or two to let the others tag along.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC: H'Roosh will definitely 'tag along.'


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 27, 2009)

*Radoon*

Sounds like a good plan to me, seeing how we really don't have another.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling hp73/76,AC23*



mleibrock said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me, seeing how we really don't have another.



"Thanks for that overwhelming vote of support and confidence, Radoon!"


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 28, 2009)

*Radoon*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2009)

OOC: Update coming Sunday evening...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2009)

The main port of the Border Isle's is a bustling place. Smaller ships dart to and fro staying out of the way of larger ocean going vessels and the massive logging ships. A few sleek military patrol ships bristling with weapons maintain a presence just at the horizon. The Raidiant Sun can use a special mooring for ships on the business of the church, but the Crestdancer will need to find a commercial berth.


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl will ask Cap'n Swabby, "Do you have a favorite mooring spot?"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 2, 2009)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> The main port of the Border Isle's is a bustling place. Smaller ships dart to and fro staying out of the way of larger ocean going vessels and the massive logging ships. A few sleek military patrol ships bristling with weapons maintain a presence just at the horizon. The Raidiant Sun can use a special mooring for ships on the business of the church, but the Crestdancer will need to find a commercial berth.




Having sailed to the Border Isle's many times, a feeling of nostalgia washes over Radoon.  _"Hmmm, I wonder if this is the last I shall ever see of this port..."_

Once the ships are docked, Radoon will gather the others and say, "I think I know of just the spot to check up on our friend.  It's called Matty's and it's not much more than a sailor's bar but every sailor that passes through here stops in for a drink.  It's a bit of a tradition.  If there is any information to be had, it'd be there."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2009)

Captain Swabbie replies, "I've not sailed here before, but it is a rough looking place. A well lighted berth would be best." 

Soon enough a place is found. Captain Swabbie suggests you restock the food supply while in port. 

Radoon sees much that is familiar, but also a few changes. The port seems busier and there are new expensive looking townhouses on some of the hills overlooking the port that were bare when last he was here. Matty's does not appear to have changed at all since last you made port here. The place still looks like it needs a coat of paint and that a good wind might knock the place down, yet business seems to be good. A pretty good crowd of sailors are having lunch. The smell of a rich fish stew mingles with the smell of beer.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 3, 2009)

*Radoon*

A pleasing feeling of familiarity washes over Radoon upon seeing Matty's and several memories come flooding back.  As the group enters the bar, Radoon will take a quick look around - not counting on seeing any familiar faces but ya never know.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2009)

Instead of a familiar face, Radoon spies a familiar leg. The usual spiraled peg leg is said to be Narwal horn, but Radoon always figured it was just a well scrimshawed bit of ivory or tusk. It could only be Peg Leg Pelicanous. A scurvy sea dog of a woman, now of considerable age. She is sipping a liquor and dicing with a pair of halfling sailors at a corner table. Though she must be seventy, her hair remains as black as midnight. She is fingering one of the pistols at her belt and eyeing one of her companions suspiciously as he rakes in another pot.


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Seeing the assortment of rough-looking sailor types, Gnurl is instantly transported back to the last time he was here.  He staggers with the shock of the memory, and leans heavily on the nearest barstool.  "Ay, carumba!  I need a drink, and quickly!"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 7, 2009)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> Instead of a familiar face, Radoon spies a familiar leg. The usual spiraled peg leg is said to be Narwal horn, but Radoon always figured it was just a well scrimshawed bit of ivory or tusk. It could only be Peg Leg Pelicanous. A scurvy sea dog of a woman, now of considerable age. She is sipping a liquor and dicing with a pair of halfling sailors at a corner table. Though she must be seventy, her hair remains as black as midnight. She is fingering one of the pistols at her belt and eyeing one of her companions suspiciously as he rakes in another pot.




Radoon will approach Pelicanous unseen and assume a spot near her left and speak into her ear, "I think he's cheating."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2009)

H'Roosh enters Matty's with the rest of the crew, feeling a little awkward as always in such social situations. He picks up on Gnurl's familiarity with the place, and decides to stick fairly close to him.


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Seeing H'Roosh looking uncomfortable and at a loss as to what to do when he approaches Gnurl's table, Gnurl says, "Yes, please join me, H'Roosh!  Sit, sit, sit down at once! And then he says, in a low conspiratorial tone, "....and I'll regale you with the sordid tale of what befell our merry band the last time that we were here."  Without mentioning any names or describing anyone in such detail that they might be recognized by any eavesdroppers, Gnurl will tell H'Roosh about the fight, and only general, vague terms about the participants.  Except for himself, of course.  In this version, Gnurl becomes the ultimate savior of the entire group and an unrivaled figure of truly heroic proportions.   When Radoon begins to re-join the group, Gnurl will quickly wrap his story up and say to Radoon, "And Radoon here can vouch that every word that I have spoken is the unabashed truth, can't you Radoon??"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2009)

The bartender, a tall thin fellow with crooked teeth, puts a mug of Gnomish ale in front of Gnurl in response to his urgent request for a drink. Seeing that H'Roosh appears to be in less of a hurry, he asks, "what can I get for you?" 

Meanwhile the peg-leg woman never takes her eyes off the dice as she whispers back, "Well thank you for stating the obvious you old SeaDog, but how can I prove it?" in a louder voice she continues, "Radoon, its been a rough ride over many a wave since last I seen ya. Figured you was shark bait by now. How have ya been keepin' yourself?"


----------



## Lou (Nov 10, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 66/66 AC 25*

Zurrik enters the bar after the others are settled.  He is used to such places, even though he has never been to this bar or even this island.

Zurrik lingers at the doorway and surveys the room.  With his yellow garb and mystical equipment, he knows that he is in poor disguise.  He sizes up the occupants and notes where his friends have settled.  Looking for an empty seat at the bar, he takes a seat and asks the barkeep, "What's the local favorite?  I'd like to try it."  Zurrik pays with a silver (or more if necessary).  Smelling the drink, he tries just a taste to see what he's been served.  He then looks around to see if others are indeed drinking the same thing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2009)

"I'll have what my friend here is having, please."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 12, 2009)

*Radoon*

Radoon places his hand hard on her shoulder as he would an old friend.  "I probably should have been shark bait a time or two but as bad luck would have it, I'm here bothering you.  Tell you what, if I can get him to admit he is cheating and return your losses plus a little for your trouble, will you sit and drink with me and my friends?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

The bartender grins at Zurrik, "ha, the only locals round here is Gnolls, and they drink some pretty foul bitter stout." He slaps down a horn, literally an ox horn full of dark beer then he adds, "the sailors that frequent the place prefer grog, a silver gets you both in here." He draws a small mug from a big keg behind the bar then drops in a shot from a brown bottle and takes a pinch of brown powder from a box and tosses it in for good measure. He takes your silver coin on edge between thumb and forefinger and artfully bounces it on the bar to fly in an arc and drop into a hole near the middle of the bar. He places the same horn and mug combination in front of H'Roosh and says, "That'll be a silver for you too fins."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

Peg Leg winks at Radoon causing her face to wrinkle and her near toothless mouth to curl up on one side. "Ye think you can make an honest man of that bugger? He's crooked as a eel's wake. I'd enjoy the show, so if you can make good on your boast and get my money and then some along with a proper confession then I'll buy your and your whole crew a brace of rounds. We'll sit until they fall out of their chairs from the drink."


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl says, "Telling all these stories is thirsty work!  And hungry work, too!  Master of the House, I'll have another gnomish brew, please, and some bread and meat, too, if you have some prepared."  He fishes in his pouch and places a gold piece on the bar.  "I'll get some change back, won't I?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

"Depends on how much bread and meat you plan to eat Master Gnome. For a sliver I'll give you a trencher of today's stew--Lamb or for 2 silvers you can have a nice big filet of the catch of the day a fine snapper along with some rolls."


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Yummm!  Choice two, the filet o'snapper with rolls, sounds just right to me.  You can give me just 7 silvers change then, keep one extra for your trouble."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2009)

Placing three silver on the table, H'Roosh echoes Gnurl's sentiments in regards to supper and another drink.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

The bartender once again bounces your coins into the hole in the bar. He then makes change for Gnurl from a pocket in his apron. 

He shouts to a woman in the back and soon two platters of fish and rolls with some veg on the side are brought out. The fish is fresh and well if simply prepared.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 15, 2009)

*Radoon*

OOC - Scott,  Could you please describe the chap we think may be cheating and it if I might have any knowledge of the game or how/if he is indeed cheating.

spot check (1d20+10=22)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2009)

She is dicing with two halflings, by their dress and speech you judge them to be sailors from the Crosscroft Isles. They look enough to alike to be cousins if not brothers. The one who seems to be doing all the winning isn't doing anything you can identify as cheating. They are playing straight up craps with Peg Leg Pelicanous' dice. The other halfling is losing too, but he doesn't seem to be as unhappy about it as would be expected...


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl covers his dainty, gnomish mouth somewhat, and the report of his ensuing belch vibrates the windows of the tavern audibly.  "Good grub, Master of the House!  I'm ready for my next course, please."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2009)

The bartender scratches his chin with an index finger considering the little Gnome's capacity. "Hey Matty, we got any scones left?" Getting an affirmative from the kitchen he fetches a platter of Gooseberry scones and places it between H'Roosh and Gnurl. They are heavy and only mildly sweet, but pretty good. A little dry for having been made the day before, the bartender offers a bowl of cream for dipping if you wish.


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl just grins as he begins to devour a scone.

"Mmmmm.  Excellent fare!  Thanks for the milk, too," he says as he douses a scone to soften it up for proper devouring.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 16, 2009)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> She is dicing with two halflings, by their dress and speech you judge them to be sailors from the Crosscroft Isles. They look enough to alike to be cousins if not brothers. The one who seems to be doing all the winning isn't doing anything you can identify as cheating. They are playing straight up craps with Peg Leg Pelicanous' dice. The other halfling is losing too, but he doesn't seem to be as unhappy about it as would be expected...




Radoon will move from his spot near Pelicanous and move over nearer the two halflings to see if a closer view might yield any more information.  He will particularly keep an eye on the halfling who is losing to see if they are somehow cheating together.

OOC - IC is down right now, can't give you a new spot check.  Let me know if you'd like one.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2009)

Radoon watches the other Halfling and notes that he seems to concentrate very intently on the dice when his partner is rolling and when Pelancanus is rolling, but is pretty off-handed about his own rolls. You don't see anything that looks like a spell being cast, but you've heard that some people can move things with their minds (Psionics).


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 17, 2009)

*Radoon*

Radoon will motion to Pelicanous that he will be right back and he will move to rejoin his friends.

In a hushed voice for only the party to hear,  "I have a great source of info that I am working on and I can get her to sit, drink with us and we can pump her for information all night (he looks a Gnurl when he says this part )  She is dicing with some halflings that seem to be cheating.  I have a feeling the one losing is a Psion and influencing the rolls.  Pelicanous has agreed to join us if I can get the one who is winning to admit his cheating ways and return her money plus some for her trouble.  I know this may be a tall order but may be some fun as well.  My plan is pretty simple.  I was thinking Gnurl or H'Roosh might distract the loser (the Psion) while I intimidate the winner into returning her money and leaving.  H'Roosh might be the best choice as I'd hate any weapons we have to be turned on us - I really don't know how powerful he is.  If I can't convince him to admit he is cheating, I will simply pay him off to make this happen.  What do you guys think?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl smiles and says,  "While I'm not overly fond of the idea of making a scene here, considering what happened the last time we were here, I really can't refuse an opportunity to help a damsel in distress!  But let me have a word with the owner first and tell him what we are about.  I'll put it in terms that will maybe convince him to suppport us.....if I'm lucky."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 19, 2009)

*Radoon*



Leif said:


> Gnurl smiles and says,  "While I'm not overly fond of the idea of making a scene here, considering what happened the last time we were here, I really can't refuse an opportunity to help a damsel in distress!  But let me have a word with the owner first and tell him what we are about.  I'll put it in terms that will maybe convince him to suppport us.....if I'm lucky."




"Nice thought, my friend."


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> "Nice thought, my friend."



"Thanks, Radoon. Have any suggestions about what I should tell him??"  Gathering any suggestions that his friends may have, Gnurl will straightaway go looking for the innkeeper to advise him of the impending fight.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 20, 2009)

*Owner*

OOC - Scott, Would the owner still be the same as from Radoon used to frequent?  Any information that we might know about him that would help us here?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2009)

OOC: The guy behind the bar is unfamiliar to Radoon. He seems an honest enough fellow however, his prices are fair and the service is decent.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 24, 2009)

*Radoon*

To Gnurl,

"Sorry friend, I'm a bit distracted about what is about to go down.  I think just warning the owner of cheats in his establishment is probably sufficient."


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"So noted, Noble Radoon!"

Gnurl will stretch up as high as he can on the barstool, hoping to reach somewhere in the vicinity of the bartender's ear, and quietly and softly say, "And here I thought this establishment was on the up and up.  You might want to pay closer attention to those running crooked games in here.  Wouldn't want your reputation sullied."


----------



## Lou (Nov 25, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik, sitting at the bar, watches the crowd and his friends with the eyes of an experienced lawman. As Gnurl leans in to say something to the barkeep, Zurrik tries to listen in, but he catches little, so Zurrik settles back in his seat and continues watching.

OOC Listen d20+4=9


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2009)

The barman starts at the suggestion something illicit might be going on in his place. He does indeed start to watch the game from his place at the bar. He scratches absently at an ear unsure of what is happening. The frown on his face deepens as he obviously suspects something too, but can't figure out how the cheating might be done.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

From his vantage at the bar, Gnurl looks at Radoon and just shrugs. To Zurrik, he says, "What's good to eat around here, Zurrik?  Got a bite to spare for a hungry Gnome?"  Apparently, Gnurl's 'throw-down feast' of a few minutes ago has only served to sharpen his appetite?


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Radoon*



Leif said:


> From his vantage at the bar, Gnurl looks at Radoon and just shrugs. To Zurrik, he says, "What's good to eat around here, Zurrik?  Got a bite to spare for a hungry Gnome?"  Apparently, Gnurl's 'throw-down feast' of a few minutes ago has only served to sharpen his appetite?




Upon Gnurl's glance, Radoon will give H'Roosh a glance of his own and begin making his way over the the pair of men we think may be cheating. He will assume a spot directly behind the center of the two and continue to watch until H'Roosh arrives.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 28, 2009)

H'Roosh moves over, ready to back Radoon's play.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2009)

The halflings are intimidated by the larger sorts looming over them. One of the them, the one losing, looks up at H'Roosh and Radoon, "Do I know you mate? I think not, so perhaps you should just shove off and do your drinking somewhere else." H'Roosh and Radoon both feel a strong compulsion to do just that...

OOC: DC 17 will save of fall prey to the suggestion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 28, 2009)

The Monk feels the attempt to intrude into his mind and steels his will, smiling in friendly fashion at the halfling.

"Just a friendly game, right friend? And I'm just being friendly . . ."

[sblock=OOC]Will Save (1d20+13=28) (actually a 30, I think - I forgot the +2 from Still Mind).[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Nov 29, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik looks up at the barkeep, "How about some of those sweet pastries you brought out earlier?"

Zurrik turns to watch the crowd as the halflings confront his friends.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 30, 2009)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> The halflings are intimidated by the larger sorts looming over them. One of the them, the one losing, looks up at H'Roosh and Radoon, "Do I know you mate? I think not, so perhaps you should just shove off and do your drinking somewhere else." H'Roosh and Radoon both feel a strong compulsion to do just that...
> 
> OOC: DC 17 will save of fall prey to the suggestion.




OCC - Scott, Looks like IC is down but I honestly rolled a d20 +6 and rolled a 21 so I made it was well.

"Now...I'd think you'd be a much friendlier fellow with all the money you are making here, why so pissy?"  Radoon will force his way in between the two and continue speaking to the one winning.  "Looks to me you two are not on the up and up.  May I suggest you return the money you have taken from that kind lady (motioning to Pelicanous) and add...let's say 10% for her trouble?  You do that and my friends and I will not have to hurt you.  I really don't wanna kill you and I know you don't wanna be dead."

(OOC - gotta love that paraphrase from Silverado!!)

intimidate roll is 12+15 = 27


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Hearing Radoon's ultimatum to the questionable halfling, Gnurl gently elbows Zurrik (somewhere near the kneecaps?  ) and says, "Don't look now, Mio, but I think 'bidness' is a-fixin' ta pick up!"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2009)

OOC: Invisible Castle is indeed out. I saw something about one of the major webhosting (dreamhost maybe?) services having major problems with server move they were trying to do. That could be what's happening. Anyway, we'll just roll the old fashioned way on the honor system until they get it working again. 

The halfling is clearly shaken by the old sailor's strong words and seems on the brink of giving in when the other halfing, now conveniently located behind Radoon in a flanking position, decides to fight. The halfing stabs Radoon in the kidney with a short sword that was not there an instant ago. The blow is expertly done and makes a grievous wound (27 points of damage). 

OOC: Roll initiative and post actions if you beat a 14.


----------



## Lou (Dec 1, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 66/66 AC 26*

"Sooner than you expected, Gnurl" replies Zurrik. Then, "'Ware the assassin!" Zurrik loudly proclaims as he reacts to the attack by drawing _Warlock's Edge_ and firing an _Eldritch Blast_ at the halfling attacking Radoon.

[sblock=OOC init 1d20+3=12 + 3 = 15 I used dicelog's ability to email results to myself after looking for a better solution online. I can email the results to the DM as it's being rolled, if you wish. Verification of dice roll stays on server for 30 days.

attack roll: 1d20+13=6+13=19 ranged touch attack

damage: 7d6=22 Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)

I guess I should have powered up..... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2009)

H'Roosh: Rolled 1d20 and got 3 => 3


So H'Roosh is completely blindsided by the halflings attack and very slow to react with initiative 7.


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl's initiative is a 13 (honest injun!), so no action for the Gnome just now.  He is reaching in the general direction of one of  his wands, however....


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 2, 2009)

*Radoon*

initiative = 16+3 = 19

Radoon arches and reels from the backstab but knowing ending this fight is his best chance to live, he will recover to pull a dagger in each hand, turn toward his attacker and reach 3 times to bury them but the pain of the thrusts throws his first thrust off horribly and the other two are barely better.

OOC - Scott, would the 3rd attack from the two handed fighting be the same BAB as the second?  I could not find it in the literature.  Note the roll of a natural 1.  Bad news!


first attack w/ dirty fight move with shocking dagger (1d20+10=11)

2 attack with primary hand and first attack with off hand (1d20+4=10, 1d20+4=18)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2009)

OOC: It is based on your bab and feats. bab +1 to +5 is one attack. bab +6 to +10 is two attacks with one at full bab and one at bab-5, then bab +11 to +15 is three attacks, one at full bab, one at full bab-5 and one at full bab-10. Since Radoon has two weapon fighting he can take an additional attack with the off hand, but doing so is a -2 to all attacks.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 5, 2009)

*Thanks*



Scotley said:


> OOC: It is based on your bab and feats. bab +1 to +5 is one attack. bab +6 to +10 is two attacks with one at full bab and one at bab-5, then bab +11 to +15 is three attacks, one at full bab, one at full bab-5 and one at full bab-10. Since Radoon has two weapon fighting he can take an additional attack with the off hand, but doing so is a -2 to all attacks.




Thanks Scott.  Wow...found the table I needed for this.  Wow, with multiclassing a mariner and a master thrower, I am guessing both of those would be considered equal to a rogue?  Making me effectively +10?+5?

I will adjust the action below.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2009)

OOC: Master Thrower is fighter bab or 1 per level. Mariner is equal to rogue or .75 per level.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2009)

OOC: I'll give Todd until Sunday to chime in and then I'll advance things. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2009)

Radoon 19
Zurrik 15
Halflings 14
Gnurl 13
H'Roosh 7

Radoon arches and reels from the backstab but knowing ending this fight is his best chance to live, he will recover to pull a dagger in each hand, turn toward his attacker and reach 3 times to bury them but the pain of the thrusts throws his first thrust off horribly and the other two are barely better. In the end he strikes a glancing blow.

Zurrik fairs better, blasting a halfling with his arcane power. The halfling sailor pales, but resists the nauseating side-effect of the blast. He does have a nasty wound. He tries another pair of cuts, but only lands one glancing blow on Radoon (6 points of damage). 

The other halfling, seeing Zurrik as a serious threat, quaffs a potion and breaths out a cone of fire that catches both Warlock and Wizard (Gnurl and Zurrik a take 32 fire damage DC14 reflex save for half). 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl says, "'Scuse me while I whip dis out," whereupon he draws forth his wand of _magic missile_ and fires 5 screaming bolts of violet force that unerringly strike the halfling cheat.

_magic missile_ damage:  wand of magic missile (9th level) (5d4+5=12)

ALAS!  A mere 12 points of dam from 5 missiles!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2009)

H'Roosh sees his friends wounded grievously by the unprovoked attack of the cheaters and wades into the fight, fists and feet flying.

[sblock=Actions]Full Attack vs. the halfling that used his Jedi mind tricks on us, applying Stunning Fist (Fortitude Save DC 18) to the first attack. (If he fails that save he loses DEX AC adjustment and takes a -2 to AC, and can't act until Init 7 next round, just before H'Roosh).

To Hit (1d20+12=24, 1d20+12=15, 1d20+7=26)
Damage (2d6+5=13, 2d6+5=8, 2d6+5=14)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 72/72      AC: 20   AC(T): 20   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +04     ST(F):+13   ST(R):+13    ST(W):+13
                    * Saves vs. Water & Enchantment are at +2

  BAB: 07    Grapple:+13

Weapon            Attack      Damage  Critical    Special
Unarmed Attack    +12/+12/+7  2d6+5   20/x2       +1 Magic Enhancement
  (As 12th Level)                                 Flurry of Blows
                                                  Stunning Fist (7/Day - Used 1)
                                                  +4 Disarm/Grapple/Trip
                                                  +1d4 Damage (7/Day)
                                                  Reflect Ranged Damage 1/Rnd
                                                  Deflect Ranged Attack 1/Rnd
                                                  Trade Attack Bonus for AC
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 14, 2009)

*Radoon*

Having felt the other Halfling's knife in his side Radoon will again split his attack, this time two to the Halfling that was rolling the dice.

1st attack with primary hand (+2 shocking dagger) (1d20+12=22)  (with dirty fighting move)

2st attack with primary hand (+2 shocking dagger) (1d20+7=20)

3rd attack (off hand (+2 cold iron dagger from Morwyn) (1d20+7=11)


damage rolls on attacks #1 and 2 (1d4+6=10, 1d4+6=9)

dirty fight move (1d4=1)

shocking damage (1d6=5, 1d6=3)

I'm guessing the 3rd roll missed so will not roll damage.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 29/62     AC: 17/20/22   
Init: +03    ST(F):+08   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+06

  BAB: 09
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2009)

Radoon 19
Zurrik 15
Halflings 14
Gnurl 13
H'Roosh 7

Gnurl says, "'Scuse me while I whip dis out," whereupon he draws forth his wand of magic missile and fires 5 screaming bolts of violet force that unerringly strike the halfling cheat. 

H'Roosh sees his friends wounded grievously by the unprovoked attack of the cheaters and wades into the fight, fists and feet flying. The monk's powerful attack leaves one of the halfling's reeling and unable to mount an attack.

Having felt the other Halfling's knife in his side Radoon will again split his attack, this time two to the Halfling that was rolling the dice. He lands a pair of blows that put the already reeling foe down. His attack on the other halfling misses. 

OOC: Zurrik?


----------



## Lou (Dec 15, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil AC26 HP66/66*

Zurrik dodges the breath of fire and raising his sword insists: "Drop your weapon, or die like your accomplice!"

OOC: Reflex save d20+10=16+10=26 no damage due to EVASION. 

OOC: Hold action until remaining halfling's action is chosen. If halfling does not drop his weapon, empowered Eldritch Blast. Atk d20+13=17+13=30; Damage: 7d6=22*1.5=33


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2009)

The halfling seems determined to fight on. An unfortunate choice on his part as the warlock blasts him leaving only a greasy spot on the floor where he stood.

The bartender, having raced around the bar with a wickedly spiked mace to break up the fight discovers that it is quite over and stands dumbfounded. 

Peg Leg Pelicanous eases down the hammer on the cocked pistol in her lap and slips it back under her cloak. "Barkeep, put that stick down and get back to work behind the bar, I believe I owe these gentlemen a couple of rounds. Radoon, you and your friends have my full attention. I didn't know ye had started sailing with such dangerous men..."


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Neat trick that, Zurrik!  I don't suppose you could teach that spell to me, could you?"


----------



## Lou (Dec 16, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik looks around the bar to survey the reaction of the crowd as he replaces _Warlock's Edge_ in its place on her belt. Turning to Gnurl he says with a sly grin on his face, "Master Gnurl, I'm sort of a two-trick pony in that regard, not a multi-talented, multi-faceted wizard like you."

OOC: Spot Check d20+2=4+2=6 So maybe I missed anything interesting


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl beams at Zurrik's praise.  "Yeah, um, well, gosh, that may be so, I suppose, but those two tricks you _can_ do are hellacious in the extreme," mutters Gnurl.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> The halfling seems determined to fight on. An unfortunate choice on his part as the warlock blasts him leaving only a greasy spot on the floor where he stood.
> 
> The bartender, having raced around the bar with a wickedly spiked mace to break up the fight discovers that it is quite over and stands dumbfounded.
> 
> Peg Leg Pelicanous eases down the hammer on the cocked pistol in her lap and slips it back under her cloak. "Barkeep, put that stick down and get back to work behind the bar, I believe I owe these gentlemen a couple of rounds. Radoon, you and your friends have my full attention. I didn't know ye had started sailing with such dangerous men..."




Radoon takes a seat more out of blood loss weakness than choice.  He places his hand over the kidney wound to help stem the river of blood.  He begins to take on a pale complexion when he realizes it's not helping much.

With his free hand, he will begin downing drinks and telling the tale of the Lich to Pelicanous, including every detail he can remember.  His voice gains in volume during the fight with the Lich and again during the fight with the count. He quiets to nearly a whisper during other parts.  He will take not of the others in the bar to see if he has their attention as well.

"And so that is why we are here old friend.  I figured if anyone had or knew of anyone who might have any useful information regarding The Lich, it would be you.  I figured we'd scare off those two quarterlings and we'd have you to ourselves.  That fight like many others did not go quite as planned but as Neptune has seen fit to pull me through everyone, I am still here and they are not so..."  He quiets for his friends to interject.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl senses that his friend Radoon is inviting someone else to speak and relieve him from the burden of his tale.  However, hearing the old sailor recount the party's most recent exploits has made the gnome wistful.  He dabs a tear and remains uncharacteristically quiet.

"*snif* *sigh!*"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2009)

As Radoon tells the tale a pair of lads are called in to remove the bodies. It seems the Border Isles remain a mostly lawless place where life is cheap. 

As Radoon finishes, Peg-Leg Pelicanous drains her cordial glass and sighs. "A dark tale of dangerous magic and evil deeds." She unconsciously makes a sign against the evil eye with her left hand as she speaks. "While the Sea Sorcerer, the Lich I guess I should say and I have spent many a year in the Border Isles I can't say that I've met him. We don't exactly run in the same circles. He had quite the reputation as a dashing and powerful man when we were both a lot younger. As he got older though, his reputation changed. He was known as a recluse and a keeper of strange hours and stranger friends." She keeps her voice low as if somewhat uncomfortable speaking about the man. "He must be quite old, not just ordinary old like me, but an unnatural older than old sort of old. It was said that he prolonged his life with magic. But I guess even magic has its limits and he has sought out the power of undeath rather than life. No one has seen him in quite some time. I guess he'd sailed that fancy yacht of his weeks ago. But recently, there has been a lot of activity over at his place. Has a fancy tower that takes up a good bit of a nearby Isle."


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl visibly perks up at this remark, "What's that?  A tower, you say?  Might you be convinced to direct us to this tower, or, better yet, accompany us there?"


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 20, 2009)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> As Radoon tells the tale a pair of lads are called in to remove the bodies. It seems the Border Isles remain a mostly lawless place where life is cheap.
> 
> As Radoon finishes, Peg-Leg Pelicanous drains her cordial glass and sighs. "A dark tale of dangerous magic and evil deeds." She unconsciously makes a sign against the evil eye with her left hand as she speaks. "While the Sea Sorcerer, the Lich I guess I should say and I have spent many a year in the Border Isles I can't say that I've met him. We don't exactly run in the same circles. He had quite the reputation as a dashing and powerful man when we were both a lot younger. As he got older though, his reputation changed. He was known as a recluse and a keeper of strange hours and stranger friends." She keeps her voice low as if somewhat uncomfortable speaking about the man. "He must be quite old, not just ordinary old like me, but an unnatural older than old sort of old. It was said that he prolonged his life with magic. But I guess even magic has its limits and he has sought out the power of undeath rather than life. No one has seen him in quite some time. I guess he'd sailed that fancy yacht of his weeks ago. But recently, there has been a lot of activity over at his place. Has a fancy tower that takes up a good bit of a nearby Isle."




As the two gentlemen take care of cleaning up, Radoon will collect the winnings and return what belongs to Pelicanous plus the 10% saying, "I'm sorry about messing up your place.  You mention The Lich has stranger friends, might you know of any that have grown out of his favor that we might have a chat with?"  Radoon will motion to his friends to join he and Peg-leg at the table if they are not already there.  and seeing his glass again empty will motion for another round for he and his friends.  "Hmmm, a watchtower you say, guess it'll be difficult to sail in unseen then.  Is there anything more you might know?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2009)

At Gnurl's suggestion Pelicanous snorts, "Ah, I may be getting old, but I'm not senile yet. There's no way I'm going near that place, but I can certainly tell ye how to get there if ye be so inclined. 'Tis no place for an ole sailor lady with a bum leg to be sure."

The winnings offered up by Radoon, she quickly makes vanish into a pouch. "As I said, I don't move in the same circles as that Sorcerer, but Gnoll bitch of my passing acquaintance who some say used to be welcome in the tower. She was a student of sorts I guess, but they seem to have had a falling out. She can be found most days in the back room of the Busted Skull. If you go down there I suggest ye keep one hand on your money and one on your sword. It's not a safe and respectable joint like this one." The halfling blood still drying on the floor suggests that 'safe and respectable' have a different meaning in the Border Isles than they do back in the heart of the Empire. "She sells second rate castings to desperate scum. Some say she's a witch." The bartender brings another round.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Very well, then, Lady Pelicanous.  Where may we find this gnoll witch?  And where is this tower located, if you please?"


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 21, 2009)

*Radoon*



Leif said:


> "Very well, then, Lady Pelicanous.  Where may we find this gnoll witch?  And where is this tower located, if you please?"




Radoon is busy drinking when Gnurl's words again come out and he almost chokes on his whiskey at his friend's directness.  _Hmmm, what is up with Gnurl, it's not like him to be so loose lipped._


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2009)

"Perhaps you should go a little slower on the drinks master Gnome. As I said before the the gnoll witch, if that is what she is, may be found in the back room of a disreputable establishment called the Busted Skull down to the east of the quay." She takes another sip of her own drink. "As for the tower, the Isle upon which it sits can be found on any decent set of sea charts to the north west a day's sail marked as 'Baldin's Keep'. But of course the Baldin line died out generations ago and the Isle's title changed hands at least three times before the Sea Sorcerer or Lich bought it from the Empire when I was but a lass."


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl, suitably chastised, blushes furiously.  "Um, well, yes, of course I shall slow down on the drink.  Whooo!  Must be getting to me!"

Inwardly, Gnurl decides that he will have a look at the charts on the _CrestDancer_, or, more accurately, will have Cap'n Swabby to do so, to see if there is any such Baldin's Keep marked on maps we already have.


----------



## Lou (Dec 22, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik grabs his sweets from the bar, waves over another drink, and sits to listen to the conversation and watch the bodies being carried away.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2009)

H'Roosh continues to stand, crossing his arms and observing silently as the room is cleaned up and his friends relate their story.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 25, 2009)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> "Perhaps you should go a little slower on the drinks master Gnome. As I said before the the gnoll witch, if that is what she is, may be found in the back room of a disreputable establishment called the Busted Skull down to the east of the quay." She takes another sip of her own drink. "As for the tower, the Isle upon which it sits can be found on any decent set of sea charts to the north west a day's sail marked as 'Baldin's Keep'. But of course the Baldin line died out generations ago and the Isle's title changed hands at least three times before the Sea Sorcerer or Lich bought it from the Empire when I was but a lass."




Radoon will keep for himself any other monies the two halflings left prematurely.  To Pelicanous he says, "You never cease to amaze...you have always been a wealth of information.  One of the few that have learned quite well the art of listening."  A small smile tugs at the right side of his mouth as he says this.  "Might you tell us where a nice SAFE place would be to stay tonight?  Preferably one that is close so we don't have any more run-ins tonight..."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 26, 2009)

"Always glad to share a little wisdom when I can. Now, as for a safe place to stay. That sort of depends on how much coin you have in your sea chest these days. The Golden Lyre up on Admiral's row is the finest establishment in the Border Isles. That's were all the government officials and fleet commanders hang their hats here. The dinner in the tavern is a formal affair so you'll have to spruce up a bit if plan to get something to eat. If you prefer someplace with fewer forks on the table I'd suggest Goodwife Pilson's guest house. It is clean and reasonably priced. She doesn't tolerate foolishness there. No drunks or young bucks allowed. Mind your pleases and thanks yous if you want to stay in her good graces. It's over on Three Steps Alley. 'Bout a block and a half up from Calpernia's Cat House. "


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 26, 2009)

*Radoon*

Pausing for the other party members to post.


----------



## Leif (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Goodwife Pilson's establishment sound just perfect to me!  We should actually be able to get some peace and quiet there."


----------



## Lou (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Agreed, Master Gnurl.  Hopefully we won't bring unwanted attention there."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 26, 2009)

*H'Roosh*

"That sounds good to me as well."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 1, 2010)

Having eaten and drank you fill it seems time to set off for bed. It is dark and the streets are poorly lit. Most of you are no doubt feeling the effects of your drinking. 

You make your way up from the harbor area and the town becomes increasingly gentrified. In the border isles that means there are fewer blood stains and more of the buildings look like they've seen maintenance in the last century. You pass a garishly lighted establishment with a plethora of mismatched statues of cats in various styles decorating the exterior. Sounds of laughter and perhaps an ongoing tavern brawl emanate from within. You feel eyes watching you from shuttered windows and darkened alleyways, but this night at least the local thugs seem to have determined that you are too dangerous a prize. 

You reach an alley which is better lighted and has three steps leading up to it. Figuring you are close to your destination you step over a couple of drunks using the steps as beds and make your way up the alley to a wrought iron gate in the pattern of flowers in a 10' high stone wall. A small courtyard is visible within. There is a lad nodding off on a stool just inside the gate. It is now quite late in the evening.


----------



## Lou (Jan 1, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*



Scotley said:


> Having eaten and drank you fill it seems time to set off for bed. It is dark and the streets are poorly lit. Most of you are no doubt feeling the effects of your drinking.
> 
> You make your way up from the harbor area and the town becomes increasingly gentrified. In the border isles that means there are fewer blood stains and more of the buildings look like they've seen maintenance in the last century. You pass a garishly lighted establishment with a plethora of mismatched statues of cats in various styles decorating the exterior. Sounds of laughter and perhaps an ongoing tavern brawl emanate from within. You feel eyes watching you from shuttered windows and darkened alleyways, but this night at least the local thugs seem to have determined that you are too dangerous a prize.
> 
> You reach an alley which is better lighted and has three steps leading up to it. Figuring you are close to your destination you step over a couple of drunks using the steps as beds and make your way up the alley to a wrought iron gate in the pattern of flowers in a 10' high stone wall. A small courtyard is visible within. There is a lad nodding off on a stool just inside the gate. It is now quite late in the evening.




Feeling like he's ready for more partying, rather than bed, Zurrik loudly demands: "Young man, vake up." Zurrik taps the gate with his bracers. "Is this the Goodwives Pilzon's Goosehouse? We are in needin' of ledgin for the night! My fiends and I are visitin' this fair whatever-it-is izland, and we ain't sleeping in a bar."


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 2, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon, feeling well the effects of tonight both from his drink and the sharp pain still in his back, hangs his head as Zurrik calls out.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2010)

The boy very nearly falls off his stool at the sudden clatter and bombast. Scrambling to his feet he grabs a nearby torch from a bracket and stumbles over to the gate. Blinking he takes in the odd collection of fellows before him. "You seek lodging? At this hour? Mistress doesn't take kindly to drunken revelers I can tell you. If you want to lodge here, you needs must stifle that racket. It is best not to wake the mistress. Have you any bags? A word of advice. Tip Crumpet, the bell boy, even if you don't..." He produces a key and with clumsy hands eventually gets the gate open and ushers you into the courtyard. A brace of mules slumbers nearby in a lean to. From the back of a cart near the mules a huge figure climbs to his feet. The enormous fellow waddles over. Revealed in the lad's torch light is an ogre just clapping a ridiculously small red bellman's cap on his head. "I'll show you to your rooms," he announces in a deep voice as he motions you forward with a massive hand. The lad yawns and passes over his torch. "Thanks Crumpet," he says has he turns to re-lock the gate and return to his stool. The ogre leads you deeper into the courtyard holding aloft the torch that looks more like a match in his hand. It soon becomes clear that there are two buildings on the lot, one a old but elegant three story house surrounded by a columned porch and topped with a widows walk. The other is a somewhat less refined rectangle with two floors. A narrow stair leads to the upper floor and a row of doors that open onto the walkway there. The lower floor also appears to be a row of four rooms each with its own door. The Ogre heads for the stair which creaks ominously under his bulk. "Lower rooms is all took tonight," he rumbles. "You want all four rooms up here?" he asks. Glancing inside you see a spotless chamber simply furnished with a bed, nightstand, desk and chair. A lamp, turned as low as it will go, burns on the nightstand. The linens look freshly laundered and are turned down. A small stove at the foot of the bed is unlit on this warm night. The other rooms are similar. The ogre offers Gnurl a small step ladder and gestures at the rather high bed. "Mistress 'll like as not give you a cut rate if you fill the house at this late hour. 'sumin you don't make too much noise."


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*



Scotley said:


> The boy very nearly falls off his stool at the sudden clatter and bombast. Scrambling to his feet he grabs a nearby torch from a bracket and stumbles over to the gate. Blinking he takes in the odd collection of fellows before him. "You seek lodging? At this hour? Mistress doesn't take kindly to drunken revelers I can tell you. If you want to lodge here, you needs must stifle that racket. It is best not to wake the mistress. Have you any bags? A word of advice. Tip Crumpet, the bell boy, even if you don't..." He produces a key and with clumsy hands eventually gets the gate open and ushers you into the courtyard.




"Shorry for the noize. Wake me if vere ish any trouble. I'm a fight, uh, L...l...light sleeper." Zurrik presses a silver piece into his palm before following the ogre Crumpet.



Scotley said:


> From the back of a cart near the mules a huge figure climbs to his feet. The enormous fellow waddles over. Revealed in the lad's torch light is an ogre just clapping a ridiculously small red bellman's cap on his head. "I'll show you to your rooms," he announces in a deep voice as he motions you forward with a massive hand.
> 
> The ogre leads you deeper into the courtyard holding aloft the torch that looks more like a match in his hand. It soon becomes clear that there are two buildings on the lot, one a old but elegant three story house surrounded by a columned porch and topped with a widows walk. The other is a somewhat less refined rectangle with two floors. A narrow stair leads to the upper floor and a row of doors that open onto the walkway there. The lower floor also appears to be a row of four rooms each with its own door. The Ogre heads for the stair which creaks ominously under his bulk. "Lower rooms is all took tonight," he rumbles. "You want all four rooms up here?" he asks.




"Yesh we do. Thank you Crumpit." Zurrik tips him a silver piece. "And quiet it is." Zurrik holds a finger to his lips.

Turning to the others Zurriks says, "Night all. See you at daybreak. Good thing pur cleric buddy sleeps on his boat." before closing his door as quietly as possible, dropping his seabag on the floor and falling across the bed. Zurrik mumbles to himself, "Too bad this bed only has my sword in it and not a warm woman."

OOC: Zurrik only sleeps two hours a night, but I expect the alcohol will likely add to that.


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



Scotley said:


> The ogre offers Gnurl a small step ladder and gestures at the rather high bed. "Mistress 'll like as not give you a cut rate if you fill the house at this late hour. 'sumin you don't make too much noise."



"Why, thank you, Dear Crumpet," says Gnurl as he ascends the proffered steps into bed.  On the way up, he presses a gold piece into the Ogre's hand.  "A very early wake-up call, if you please, Crumpet?  Oh, and there's another gold piece in it for you if you can manage to wake that sot Zurrik before he recovers from his, um, over-indulgence tonight."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2010)

H'Roosh follows along with the others, seemingly lost in thought. He flips Crumpet a gold piece before quietly bidding his friends good night and taking his room.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2010)

Gold trumping silver, Gnurl gets a wink from Crumpet as he pockets the coin. The beds prove comfortable and free of vermin. The brief night passes uneventfully. Crumpet's heavy heavy treads outside Zurrik's door presage the first cock's crow by half an hour. Soon all are roused as requested. A maid accompanies Crumpet on the wake up calls with ewers of warm water for each of you.


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik awakes suddenly about a half hour before dawn, unsure of why he is suddenly awake. He turns his head to the side and creates a splitting headache from the sudden movement. _Wow, where am I?_ thinks Zurrik. The events of last night slowly sink in. _So why am I awake? What time is it?_ Zurrik slowly sits up on the edge of the bed. _Great! How do I get rid of this pounding in my head?_

About the time Zurrik decides to start moving around, the knock at the door means morning is here. Answering the door to find Crumpet and a maid, Zurrik takes the ewer of warm water with thanks. Washing his face in the warm water, Zurrik slowly begins to feel better.  After his morning ritual, Zurrik leaves a silver piece by the basin and opens the door to find his friends.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2010)

H'Roosh wakes early and performs his morning meditation and kata. When the knock comes he is cooling down, and he takes the ewer gratefully. He leaves a gold on the bedside table and exits to find his friends.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 3, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon will take the last room and enter after all his friends have entered their rooms.  As Crumpet shows Radoon his room, He will also give the Ogre a piece of gold and whisper, "Any other tips that might make the mistress of the house more agreeable?"

Knowing it is late and he has had way too many drinks to pull of total sobriety,  but thinking it might be worth a shot, Radoon will try and engage the ogre in a bit of conversation to see if he is willing... "You are quite the imposing figure, I assume you keep the peace very well around here.  We had a bit of a scuffle on the other side of town and I find myself in need of a healer, might you happen to know of one around here?  This is quite the nice setup here, have you worked for the Lady long?"  Radoon will continue to try and spark a conversation to see if the Ogre seems interested in discussing any topic.

Once finished, he thank Crumpet for the escort and will also retire for the evening.

When awakened by the rapping at the door, Radoon gratefully washes his face and upon looking at the young girl, begins to think of M and is soon flooded with feelings of melancholy.   Aye, it may be time for this old salt to retire to something a bit more meaningful. 

Radoon will exit and meet the rest of the group at the designated spot for breakfast.


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

After rising in the pre-dawn hours to study his spells for the day, Gnurl makes his way out to find breakfast after having performed his daily ablutions with the warm water.  Upon exiting his room, he sees that Zurrik is at least marginally functional.  "Drat!  I was hoping he'd be much more hungover and subject to my taunts for the whole day.  Oh, well, can't fault an ogre for trying, I guess."  Gnurl will flip the promised gold piece to Crumpet.  "Spend it wisely, Friend Crumpet.  Or, if not, at least try to sneak out of her room well before her husband is due back!"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2010)

[sblock=Radoon]The Ogre is bright for an Ogre, but that isn't enough to make him a particularly interesting conversationalist. Further, it is the middle of the night for him and he'd just a soon be sleeping as talking with a drunken sailor. That said, he proves a useful enough fellow. 

He tells you that Mistress Pilson isn't difficult to get along with. She is just a force of order and good in this rather rough and tumble place. She likes polite sober people who don't brawl at the drop of a hat. 

He smiles a toothy smile at the remark about him being an imposing fellow. "I find a stern look dissuades most from making trouble round here. Now, Mistress Pilson doesn't like trouble as you said, I've got a good place here. I keeps the riff raff out and been doing it for nigh on two years now with no complaints." 

"As for a healer, I know a woman who can help you. She is always welcome here. I can arrange for her to be here first thing in the morning. When the scullery goes to market I'll have her fetch the girl."

As good as his word, Crumpet returns early the next morning with an attractive middle-aged woman. She smells of incense and soap as she leans close to examine your wounds. Her long fair hair is neatly braided and only a few gray hairs show. Her eyes are emerald green and it would be easy to stare into the deep concerned gaze for a long time. She says little, but that she has a morning service to perform. At that Radoon notices that she wears spotless white robes of a priestess of some sort under a long traveling cloak. She casts a quick spell and suggests you drink lots of fresh juice and less liquor until the wounds are fully healed. Saying she is pressed for time she is gone before you can even get her name.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2010)

Crumpet smiles as he pockets the gold coin offered up by Gnurl and winks at his suggestions for it. "Sage advice from a Gnome. Will wonders never cease." As he departs he stumbles into a tin watering can next to the door of Zurrik's room setting off a considerable clatter. He strolls down the stairs whistling a merry tune entirely too cheerful for the hour. 

As you complete your morning ablutions and come out of your rooms another unexpected sight greets you. A attractive middle-aged woman with braided fair hair and startlingly green eyes hurries from Radoon's chamber pulling a long traveling cloak around some sort of sheer white shift or robe. With a smile she touches Zurrik's cheek as she passes and his headache vanishes. Her gaze lingers over H'Roosh's shirtless form still glistening with sweat from his morning exercise. She bustles down the stairs and out of the gate in a considerable hurry without a word to anyone. 

As you consider this strange apparition the maid announces that Mistress Pilson is now offering breakfast at the main house. This brings to the forefront of your senses what was merely tugging at the edges of your awareness. Wonderful smells of baking bread and frying bacon can no longer be ignored. 

As you gather, Radoon looks much improved since the fight day before. He almost looks younger as well as hale and hearty. He walks with surprising spring in his step. 

A door to the house stands open below.


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Sage advice from a Gnome is, I should think, the general order of things!  But, perhaps you are not very used to dealing with us cosmopolitan, world-wise folk?  No matter, I wish you a pleasant day, Crumpet."  Gnurl pays no attention to Radoon's improved condition, attributing it to a night spent in pleasures of the flesh, in which Radoon is well-known to indulge at every available opportunity.  He does remark, "How in this world have you managed to live so long, Radoon, carrying on as you do?"

Gnurl is first in line for  breakfast!  "A wise man once said, 'He who would live knows never to stand between a hungry gnome and his repast!'  Words to live by, friends."


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 4, 2010)

*Radoon*

After the attractive priestess leaves so abruptly, Radoon will ask of Crumpet, "Who was she and where does she perform services?  I'd like to make a donation before we shove off."

Radoon rejoins the others anxious to taste the smells that have been torturing him the last few minutes.

OOC- Scott, Do I regain and HP?


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC:  I second the hp question!  How are we all feeling this morning?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC- Scott, Do I regain and HP?




Radoon is fully recovered this morning. Indeed, he can't remember the last time he felt so good.

Crumpet informs Radoon that the lady in question is high priestess of the benevolent wind. A sub-church at the local Church of Heaven very popular with sailors. She is known for her powerful gifts of healing.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I second the hp question!  How are we all feeling this morning?




The quality lodging produces healing as normal for a nights rest--one hit point per level. This is despite the fact that you probably were short of the requisite 8 hours.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 5, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon will seat himself between H'Roosh and Gnurl  for breakfast.  He finds he has the appetite of a teen this morning.

As the conversation will allow, he will mention he has a stop to make before we get too far into our re-stocking of supplies.  "I need to make a stop at The benevolent wind church."  When the lady of the house makes her appearance, Radoon will ask for directions.  "Would any of you like to join me?"  He will look right at H'Roosh when he says this and try to contain his snicker.  "She may be a high priestess but I think you may have brought out something less than Holy in her."

To the group, "What else is on our agenda for today?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 62/62     AC: 17/20/22   
Init: +03    ST(F):+08   ST(R):+07    ST(W):+06

  BAB: 09
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2010)

H'Roosh looks calmly at his friend, his face betraying nothing. "I believe I _will_ come along, Radoon. Someone's got to look after you . . . make sure you don't forget Marienne."


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> H'Roosh looks calmly at his friend, his face betraying nothing. "I believe I _will_ come along, Radoon. Someone's got to look after you . . . make sure you don't forget Marienne."




I could never, my friend.  And you are right, I could use a looking after.


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Mind if I tag along, too, fellas?  Say, while we're there, maybe we could find some way to finally get rid of the lich's curse, ya think?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2010)

"The same thought had crossed my mind, Gnurl. And you're welcome to come along if you wish."


----------



## Lou (Jan 7, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Listening to his friends as they eat, Zurrik responds, "It's probably best we stay together.  Will we be staying another night here?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 8, 2010)

*Curse*



Leif said:


> "Mind if I tag along, too, fellas?  Say, while we're there, maybe we could find some way to finally get rid of the lich's curse, ya think?"




Speaking of that, do we still smell of death?  Kinda forgot we had that going on around us.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 8, 2010)

*Radoon*



Lou said:


> Listening to his friends as they eat, Zurrik responds, "It's probably best we stay together.  Will we be staying another night here?"




"Good question.  I suppose we should get to restocking the ships if we intend to leave today.  I'm in no hurry if there might be any more info to be had here but I think we may be ready to move on to pay a visit to Gnoll bitch at Busted Skull after we make a stop at church to make a small token of my appreciation."  If Crumpet is still here, Radoon will ask him where the Busted skull might be found? And if he knows anything of the Gnoll bitch.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2010)

A fine table is set in the main house. It is long table with seats for a dozen covered with a linen tablecloth and set with china and silver. Tea, juice and water are available in kettles and pitchers on the table along with small loaves of bread, butter and jam. A side board is set with platters of fried eggs, bacon, sausages, porridge and a quarter wheel of hard yellow cheese. The other lodgers, four gentlemen who appear to be in sales for a fairly large trading company are aligned on one side of the table while a lady of advanced years sits at the head of the table. Her gray hair is carefully styled and she wears a pale blue silk dress decorated with patterns of seed pearls. She listens to a rambling story by one of the salesmen as you enter. She bids you welcome with a gesture, but does not interrupt the storyteller. The food proves tasty and plentiful.

OOC: On the curse: You have a collection of potions and scrolls that mitigate the nightmares, smells and other lesser effects of the curse. Your supply should be good enough for several more days. The finest healers priests the Captain and Marienna could find were unable to do more than that. It is possible someone else could do more, but sure way is of course to destroy the Lich.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 9, 2010)

H'Roosh acknowledges her gesture with a nod and seats himself, setting to on the food with a will.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 9, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> A fine table is set in the main house. It is long table with seats for a dozen covered with a linen tablecloth and set with china and silver. Tea, juice and water are available in kettles and pitchers on the table along with small loaves of bread, butter and jam. A side board is set with platters of fried eggs, bacon, sausages, porridge and a quarter wheel of hard yellow cheese. The other lodgers, four gentlemen who appear to be in sales for a fairly large trading company are aligned on one side of the table while a lady of advanced years sits at the head of the table. Her gray hair is carefully styled and she wears a pale blue silk dress decorated with patterns of seed pearls. She listens to a rambling story by one of the salesmen as you enter. She bids you welcome with a gesture, but does not interrupt the storyteller. The food proves tasty and plentiful.
> 
> OOC: On the curse: You have a collection of potions and scrolls that mitigate the nightmares, smells and other lesser effects of the curse. Your supply should be good enough for several more days. The finest healers priests the Captain and Marienna could find were unable to do more than that. It is possible someone else could do more, but sure way is of course to destroy the Lich.




As Radoon enters, he will quietly take a seat when the lady of the house gestures.  He will listen for a few minutes as he loads up his plate to see what the story is about and try and discern what these men sell.  If the gentleman speaking seems to ramble on and the lady seems to be only politely interested, Radoon will begin to ask difficult questions of the speaker to quiet him.

bluff check (1d20+11=18)

Once the table quiets a bit Radoon will begin conversing with the lady,

"I must say, this is one of the friendliest places I have ever stayed.  My friends and I came in quite late and even though your men were quite tired, they showed the utmost courtesy to us.  And that Crumpet, surprisingly intelligent and a very good sense of humor!  Everything we have asked for has been attended to."  Beginning to taste the fine breakfast, "and this breakfast...you certainly how to make an old salt very happy.  How did you come to own this establishment?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2010)

The men seem to buy and sell whatever they think they can ship somewhere else for a profit. The story is a somewhat humorous tale of being becalmed off the Western reach with a sizable load of eggs only to discover that spring chickens where in high demand after an unseasonable frost had damaged the local stock. The story revolved around taking care of a ship filled to the rigging with hatchlings. From their rather plain clothes and lack of fine jewelry or other signs of wealth, they are either less successful than their boastful stories would imply or they are being very cautious in this somewhat lawless place. Once it becomes clear that the speaker could go on for hours, Radoon begins to put some of the more unlikely bits of the tale to the question and soon the salesmen note that they must be off and make sales calls. 

The food proves quite appetizing. The lady answers Radoon's questions. "Yes, Crumpet is a treasure. He's been with us for years and he is quite resourceful, but keeping him feed is always a challenge for the kitchen staff. As for this place, it belonged to my late husband, the Captain's family. He grew up in this house. With his death I've chosen to take up rooming out the old servant's quarters to have some company about. I couldn't see sitting in this big old house alone. The servants live with me now. We meet some interesting people this way and I must say you are an unlikely lot. What brings you to the Border Islands? For I perceive by your speech, dress and need of a room that you are not local."


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Not one for either small talk, or pleasant breakfast conversation this morning, Gnurl wraps his arm around his bowl of porridge, draws it as close to him on the table as he dares, and all but buries his face in it.  He does 'surface' now and then for another slice of bacon and a biscuit.  And the occasional gulp of milk.  All in all, not one of the more jovial moods his friends have seen him in, and no wisecracks or jokes at all!  Horrors!  All they can figure is that he is lost in thought about the curse and understandably morose because of it.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 12, 2010)

*Any one out there?*



Scotley said:


> The men seem to buy and sell whatever they think they can ship somewhere else for a profit. The story is a somewhat humorous tale of being becalmed off the Western reach with a sizable load of eggs only to discover that spring chickens where in high demand after an unseasonable frost had damaged the local stock. The story revolved around taking care of a ship filled to the rigging with hatchlings. From their rather plain clothes and lack of fine jewelry or other signs of wealth, they are either less successful than their boastful stories would imply or they are being very cautious in this somewhat lawless place. Once it becomes clear that the speaker could go on for hours, Radoon begins to put some of the more unlikely bits of the tale to the question and soon the salesmen note that they must be off and make sales calls.
> 
> The food proves quite appetizing. The lady answers Radoon's questions. "Yes, Crumpet is a treasure. He's been with us for years and he is quite resourceful, but keeping him feed is always a challenge for the kitchen staff. As for this place, it belonged to my late husband, the Captain's family. He grew up in this house. With his death I've chosen to take up rooming out the old servant's quarters to have some company about. I couldn't see sitting in this big old house alone. The servants live with me now. We meet some interesting people this way and I must say you are an unlikely lot. What brings you to the Border Islands? For I perceive by your speech, dress and need of a room that you are not local."




OOC - Hey guys!  Radoon is not a natural at conversation and I've never pictured him as the leader, he was happier as first mate.  I realize things change and I can have him assume a bigger role but I wanted to give you all a chance to chime in too if you would like to speak for the party - especially Zurrik?


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 12, 2010)

*Radoon*



Leif said:


> Not one for either small talk, or pleasant breakfast conversation this morning, Gnurl wraps his arm around his bowl of porridge, draws it as close to him on the table as he dares, and all but buries his face in it.  He does 'surface' now and then for another slice of bacon and a biscuit.  And the occasional gulp of milk.  All in all, not one of the more jovial moods his friends have seen him in, and no wisecracks or jokes at all!  Horrors!  All they can figure is that he is lost in thought about the curse and understandably morose because of it.




Radoon takes notice of Gnurl's quietness and questions begin forming in his mind.  If Gnurl notices Radoon observing he, he will quickly look away.


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2010)

OOC:  You're doing great as far as I'm concerned, Mike!  Gnurl certainly is in no position to exert any leadership.

Gnurl looks up for just a second and catches Radoon looking at him for just a sliver of a split second before he averts his gaze again.  Gnurl raises an eyebrow, cocks his head to the side slightly, shrugs, and then crams more bacon in his mouth before resuming porridge-devouring.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 13, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> The men seem to buy and sell whatever they think they can ship somewhere else for a profit. The story is a somewhat humorous tale of being becalmed off the Western reach with a sizable load of eggs only to discover that spring chickens where in high demand after an unseasonable frost had damaged the local stock. The story revolved around taking care of a ship filled to the rigging with hatchlings. From their rather plain clothes and lack of fine jewelry or other signs of wealth, they are either less successful than their boastful stories would imply or they are being very cautious in this somewhat lawless place. Once it becomes clear that the speaker could go on for hours, Radoon begins to put some of the more unlikely bits of the tale to the question and soon the salesmen note that they must be off and make sales calls.
> 
> The food proves quite appetizing. The lady answers Radoon's questions. "Yes, Crumpet is a treasure. He's been with us for years and he is quite resourceful, but keeping him feed is always a challenge for the kitchen staff. As for this place, it belonged to my late husband, the Captain's family. He grew up in this house. With his death I've chosen to take up rooming out the old servant's quarters to have some company about. I couldn't see sitting in this big old house alone. The servants live with me now. We meet some interesting people this way and I must say you are an unlikely lot. What brings you to the Border Islands? For I perceive by your speech, dress and need of a room that you are not local."




The tale of how we came here is a long and convoluted one and it might be best discussed in private" (Radoon only says this if any one else is still in the room ie:salesmen, servants...if Crumpet is there and begins to leave, Radoon will actually ask him if he would mind staying.)   "We have come here to destroy a great evil we call The Lich and you may know as the Sea Sorcerer.  He has cursed us which results in physical manifestations which we are anxious to be rid of.  We stopped here to gather information from an old acquaintance of mine and decided to stay the night here on her advice and we have not been disappointed, what a wonderful diversion from that dank, musty ship.  We have information that there might be someone of interest to speak to at a place called the Busted Skull.  Do you know where we might find this place and what we should expect when we do visit.  Also is there anything you know of the Sea Sorcerer that might help us on our journey?"


----------



## Lou (Jan 13, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik greets the other guests with pleasantries, grabs some food, and sits at the end of the party.



Scotley said:


> Once it becomes clear that the speaker could go on for hours, Radoon begins to put some of the more unlikely bits of the tale to the question and soon the salesmen note that they must be off and make sales calls.




"You gentlemen have a safe day out there." Zurrik smiles at the men as they leave.



Scotley said:


> The food proves quite appetizing. The lady answers Radoon's questions. "Yes, Crumpet is a treasure. He's been with us for years and he is quite resourceful, but keeping him feed is always a challenge for the kitchen staff. As for this place, it belonged to my late husband, the Captain's family. He grew up in this house. With his death I've chosen to take up rooming out the old servant's quarters to have some company about. I couldn't see sitting in this big old house alone. The servants live with me now. We meet some interesting people this way and I must say you are an unlikely lot. What brings you to the Border Islands? For I perceive by your speech, dress and need of a room that you are not local."





mleibrock said:


> The tale of how we came here is a long and convoluted one and it might be best discussed in private" (Radoon only says this if any one else is still in the room ie:salesmen, servants...if Crumpet is there and begins to leave, Radoon will actually ask him if he would mind staying.) "We have come here to destroy a great evil we call The Lich and you may know as the Sea Sorcerer. He has cursed us which results in physical manifestations which we are anxious to be rid of. We stopped here to gather information from an old acquaintance of mine and decided to stay the night here on her advice and we have not been disappointed, what a wonderful diversion from that dank, musty ship. We have information that there might be someone of interest to speak to at a place called the Busted Skull. Do you know where we might find this place and what we should expect when we do visit. Also is there anything you know of the Sea Sorcerer that might help us on our journey?"




Zurrik watches for the Lady's reaction at the name of the Sea Sorcerer. "Lady, I hope we are not out of line by telling you so bluntly of our interest in the Sea Sorcerer, and at a meal no less. We hope he was neither family nor friend, for the undead monster he is now must be destroyed."


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 13, 2010)

*Radoon*

As Zurrik puts a much nicer spin on Radoon's words, the old sailor will smile, "Well said!"


----------



## Lou (Jan 15, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

OOC: Scotley, put this where it needs to go in time, I thought I'd give you more material to move this forward.

Drawing upon his experience as a sherrif in trying to get information from people, Zurrik decides introductions are needed to put the Lady more at ease. "Lady, you probably met many salty characters in your life with the Captain. You no doubt recognize the sea in my friend Radoon. He's been on the water for most of the last 30 or so years. Master Gnurl Whiskerling is young for a gnome wizard of his ability. H'Roosh is a monk who has sworn off the use of man-made weapons. My family serves as sheriff in the Western Reach where the Eldritch Lairds hold sway. I had never left the area, I asked for a chance to see other lands. I met members of this group aboard ship during my first voyage. We are currently travelling in the company of Lord Vasa of the _Radiant Sun_."


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl blushes at Zurrik's words.  "Gosh, and I didn't get you anything, and didn't even save you a biscuit, either."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2010)

The lady takes in the various comments with a look of distaste. "We'll you've brought up a subject that is indeed not fit for polite company or a pleasant breakfast. But I see that you are men of action and not so much given to polite society. I have known a number of salty fellows over the years and I know your ways. I guess there is nothing for it, but to tell you what I can. Finish your meal and we'll talk." She has the dishes cleared away and strong tea brought in. Crumpet is not present. She sends the servants away. "Now let us converse. I am certainly no friend of the one they call the 'Sea Sorcerer'. He has been a dark scourge on this land for years. I could tell you little of his powers or his doings, but he is known to use his magic to lure in those with dark hearts and use them to do his bidding. He used to fund his extravagant lifestyle with gang of unsavory characters who have gambling parlors, whore houses, drug dens and they shakedown honest businesses for protection money. In recent years he's been more reclusive and it is rumored that he studies the darkest arts to prolong his life, or it seems his undeath from what you say. His people had fallen to squabbling amoung themselves and generally leaving the honest citizens alone, but in the last couple of weeks there has been a lot of activity and rumor has it the old boy is plotting something new. No one knows what." Her frown deepens, "The Busted Skull is a low sort of dockside rathole where Gnolls and Bugbears drink and fight. I have never been to such a place, but I know it lies close to the north pier. If you must seek it out, I don't expect it will be too hard to find."


----------



## Lou (Jan 18, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Sipping at the tea, Zurrik listens carefully to the Lady's words. "Lady, you have been very helpful. Do you or your servants know of a specific establishment here that is in league with the Sea Sorcerer? What do you mean by recently there have been a lot of activity? 

"How does the law operate here? If we were to have a run-in with some local thugs....what sort of resistance would we face from others? We found ourselves attacked by cheating gamblers just yesterday, but the establishment was unfriendly to cheaters."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2010)

_Sotto voce:_ "Though not as unfriendly as we were . . ."

The normally stoic monk smiles slightly.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2010)

"I'm no expert on the underworld here, but it was rumored that nearly all the illicit activity in the Border Isles could be tied back to the Sea Sorcerer. So pretty much any gambling den or other unsavory place might be associated with him. I believe he began to neglect these establishments as his research grew more fevered and his lieutenants began to operate for themselves. Now the local wags suggest that he may be trying to reestablish his control. The 'activity' I mentioned includes a couple of fires and one or two major underworld figures going missing." 

She takes a sip of tea before continuing. "The law is interesting. The Imperial sorts are honest enough I guess, but the truth is they lack the muscle to have much influence outside their offices. The local magistrates are mostly on the take to one underworld figure or another. Some of the judges too, but others are rumored to be more scrupulous. A few good officers like our dear Giles are able to keep order in a small area. I don't think need fear them, but neither should you rely on them should you find yourselves in trouble."


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl chimes in again:  "Say, that gives me an idea!  Do you gents (and lady) think that it might be productive for us to seek out these 'law-types' or even a judge, and offer to operate as their deputies or other officers?  That way, we might avail ourselves of any intelligence that they have already gathered, to save ourselves the trouble of re-inventing the wheel, so to speak.  Plus we might get some nifty badges to wear!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 19, 2010)

*Radoon*



Mowgli said:


> _Sotto voce:_ "Though not as unfriendly as we were . . ."
> 
> The normally stoic monk smiles slightly.




Radoon tries to restrain his snicker but soon is in full belly laughs at the monk's comment.  

As his laughter finally subsides (which seems to have taken way too long to the rest of the group) he will ask of the lady, "Forgive me, Giles?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Yes, please just disregard our Radoon, as the rest of us have learned to do."  Gnurl gives Radoon a friendly wink on the sly.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 21, 2010)

*Radoon*



Leif said:


> "Yes, please just disregard our Radoon, as the rest of us have learned to do."  Gnurl gives Radoon a friendly wink on the sly.




At Gnurl's approval, Radoon will begin his laughter again, but this time it is short lived.

He will look at H'Roosh, "Thanks for that friend, it has been way to long since I've had milk spew from my nose."  As he buries his nose in his linen, he will again ask forgiveness from their host, "I'm sorry, I am not usually so ill-mannered, I just feel like I've been given my youth back - full of spit and vinegar!  You mentioned someone named Giles?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2010)

While not privy to the joke, laughter is contagious and your host smiles along with you. "Ah yes, Giles is the local watchman. A very honest and upright fellow to be sure. He works out of the Whitehill office, just a couple of blocks from here. No doubt you can find him there or someone there can direct you to him if he is out. If you plan to visit the Watch office, I would appreciate it if you'd take them a basket of bread and such from me."


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



Scotley said:


> While not privy to the joke, laughter is contagious and your host smiles along with you. "Ah yes, Giles is the local watchman. A very honest and upright fellow to be sure. He works out of the Whitehill office, just a couple of blocks from here. No doubt you can find him there or someone there can direct you to him if he is out. If you plan to visit the Watch office, I would appreciate it if you'd take them a basket of bread and such from me."



"Yes, we'd be delighted to take your treat to the guards!  And I can personally assure you that _most_ of the bread will be delivered safely!"  "Oh, might we also trouble you to borrow a stick or two of butter?  Uh, I, um, need it to properly um lubricate my wand.  Or something like that...."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2010)

Chuckling softly at the Gnome's antics the lady responds, "I'll make sure it is an especially large basket and properly stocked with butter."


----------



## Lou (Jan 25, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

OOC: Anyone have anything else to discuss with our hostess?

IC:
Finishing with the small talk, Zurrik says, "We should be off to the Whitehall office to see Giles, then.  I think we have a couple of other stops as well.

"What do we owe the establishment for the night and the meal?"

Before they leave with the basket, Zurrik quietly mentions, "Please have your people be vigilant.  This group is known to attract trouble from unusual quarters.  If anything unusual happens, contact us via_ The Radiant Sun_ or _The Crestdancer_ (I think that's right) at the harbor."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2010)

"Crumpet informed me that everyone paid last night. If you wish to lodge another night the rate is 6 silvers each." 

A servant brings out a large wicker basket filled with bread and other baked goods along with butter and jam for delivery to the watch.


----------



## Lou (Jan 25, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Hmm, I must have been more drunk last night than I thought.  Be that as it may, good day Lady.  We may be back tonight, but today is still young."

Zurrik waits for the others to take their leave.

OOC:  Ready to deliver the bread and goodies.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Zurrik sees Gnurl tapping his toe impatiently near the door.  "If you're _quite_ through chatting up the hostess, we can be off at your leisure.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 26, 2010)

*Radoon*

As the group takes their leave, Radoon will pay their gracious host 1 GP and say, "I expect we will be back, I personally much prefer these wonderful beds and incredible meals as opposed to our friend, Gnurl (motioning to the grumpy Gnome) there's chow.  Please hold  a room for me."


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2010)

OOC:  It's a good thing that Gnurl didn't hear Radoon's comment!  Otherwise, R would find ane extra generous helping of scales in his next bowl of G-gnome's famous fish stew.


----------



## Lou (Jan 26, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

As the party leaves, Zurrik hands the basket to Gnurl with a wink, "Be sure to leave some butter for the watch."


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Aye, fear not, good Zurrik," says Gnurl.  "And anyway, I prefer honey."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2010)

"I also would like a room tonight, please." H'Roosh goes ahead and pays her the requisite fee for tonights lodging, then follows the bantering crew out the door.


----------



## Lou (Jan 28, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

As the group passes through the gates of the Lady's compound, Zurrik asks for directions to the watchstation where Giles works.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Since Zurrik seems to know what he is doing, and appears to be furthering the mission, Gnurl will quietly tag along with him.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2010)

The local watch office is soon found following the lady's directions. It is a squat thick-walled little building with slitted windows and a stout oaken door banded with thick iron which someone has tried in vain to scrub the rust from. Inside is a small dark chamber with a tall desk behind which a lean hard looking man with salt and pepper hair in a uniform stands. He looks up as you enter, and quirks an eyebrow at the rather odd looking company before him. "Can I help you?" he asks.


----------



## Lou (Jan 30, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik takes a hard look at the man in front of him as he says, "Good day, we have a message from the Goodwife Pilson for Giles.  Would you be so kind as to direct us to Giles?"

OOC:  _Detect Magic_ on the man


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl stands ramrod straight and tries to look even more dignified than he already does.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2010)

The man looks at you suspiciously until the smell from the basket wafts over him. "Ah, always good to hear from Goodwife Pilson." He place his and on his chest with fingers splayed, "I am Watch Sargent Giles at your service." 

[sblock=Zurrik]The man wears a short sword at his belt that radiates magic. He also wears a chain shirt as part of the uniform which is magical. Neither item is of unusual power. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 1, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Looking at Gnurl, “Master Gnurl, if you please, do not deprive the good Watch Sargent and his men any longer.”


Turning back to Giles, “The Goodwife Pilson speaks highly of you, Watch Sargent. We would have a word with you in private, if you will. As introduction, my name is Zurrik Odeil. I am a deputy sheriff in the Western Reach. My friends and I are traveling with Lord Vasa of the _Radiant Sun_, anchored in the harbor.”


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl takes charge of the basket and begins distributing the bread to the guardsmen, being overly generous to Watch Sergeant Giles.  "Here, let me butter that morsel for you, Sergeant!"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 1, 2010)

Leif said:


> Gnurl takes charge of the basket and begins distributing the bread to the guardsmen, being overly generous to Watch Sergeant Giles.  "Here, let me butter that morsel for you, Sergeant!"




OOC - Nice Post, Leif.. Made me laugh!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2010)

Watchmen that had until an instant before been out of sight busy with important work suddenly arrive to partake of the goodies in the basket. Having taken a generous portion of freshly buttered bread from Gnurl, Giles steps to an empty office with Zurrik. "Well sheriff Odeil, what brings you so far from your jurisdiction today?"


----------



## Lou (Feb 2, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"You know how grinding the work can become, especially when the criminal element has friends in high places."  Zurrik stops to gauge Giles' reaction.  "I needed a break.  This is my first trip to see the world, a world that has become very unfriendly in a hurry.

"My friends and I are tracking a dangerous lich, who has cursed my friends.  You may know him locally as the Sea Sorcerer."  Zurrik stops to gauge Giles' reaction to the name.  "I hope that he was not family or friend to you, for we intend to destroy the evil that he has become at all costs.  The Goodwife tells us that you are an honest man not bought off by the local criminal element.  That is why we came to you.  We do not ask for you to put yourself in danger.  We do ask that you provide us with some information so we can deal with this undead menace."


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl continues to minister to the guardsmen, whilst trying will all of his not inconsiderable Gnomish might to overhear a bit of Zurrik's conversation with Giles.

[OOC:  Thanks, Mikey!  I'll be here all week!  Remember to tip the DM.]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2010)

The watchman is watching Zurrik closely as he talks, obviously trying to determine if he is in fact insane. However, Giles is obviously shocked by the notion of the Sea Sorcerer being a Lich. "You realize that this is way out of my jurisdiction. Any support I can lend you would have to off the record. I know something is going on with the Sorcerer and his people. We aren't blind to the fact that he's involved with the criminal element here. What exactly do you want from me?"


----------



## Lou (Feb 9, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"I hope we don't needan official help. This fight started, as I understand it, as a hostage rescue mission. With the young woman rescued, it has now become personal and involves Lord Vasa, so the Church is at least unofficially supporting us if not outright backing us. We need two things, one easy and one hard. The easy part is that we need to know who is in league with the Sorcerer, and who his known local enemies are. The hard request is that we need some room to work without being in a two-way fight with the law."

Zurrik hesitates to see Giles' reaction before continuing, "I have to admit that I would be hesitant to help, if it were you asking me. I would probably give you some minimal information and then follow you to see what you do with that information. That said, following us very closely could get a person killed. This group seems to attract trouble. I've seen Barghests and vampires since I met up with them, things I had never encountered before."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2010)

"Well, I don't much like to talk about it, but not all the law out here is as upstanding as we are. The Sea Sorcerer's power is pretty impressive and reaches into the judicial circles. He hasn't been particularly interested in things the last few years and so his power isn't what it once was. But he's still got some influential friends. He's also got some enemies I think. People who worked for him and then got comfortable in recent years with being in charge. They aren't going to want to give up there power now. You might use that against him, but these are dangerous criminal figures. I'm not sure it would be worth it."


----------



## Lou (Feb 13, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"We have been told to see a gnoll in the back of the Busted Skull.  What can you tell me about that place.  Should we go in quiet or go in loud?  And who would you say is the Sorcerer's biggest enemy here?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2010)

"It is hard to say which of the local crime lords will be willing to serve the resurgent Sea Sorcerer and which will fight him. I can try to find out more. As for the Busted Skull, its a rough place to be sure, but well armed men such as yourselves should have little enough to fear there as long as you keep your guard up."


----------



## Lou (Feb 14, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"We appreciate the information.  We can drop back by after our outing to the Busted Skull.  If we miss you, we will probably be staying at Goodwife Pilson's again tonight.  Do any of the local crime lords have a reason to especially fear or hate undead?  Now that the Sorcerer is a lich, he could be looking for undead servants.  For that matter, are reports of missing persons larger than normal around here?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2010)

"That is an interesting angle. I will certainly try to find out if any of the local crime lords are unusually paranoid about undead. I don't know what things are like where you come from, but around here we fear and hate undead. 

As for missing persons, this is dangerous part of the Empire and people disappear every day, but I have not seen an increase."


----------



## Lou (Feb 15, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Most people hate undead and want to be left alone by the undead. We are looking for someone who will want to hunt it down and kill it before it comes here. Thanks for the information, I will rejoin my friends, and we will be on our way."

As he leaves the room, Zurrik will look for Gnurl and the others. "Are we ready to help Radoon find his mystery women?"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 17, 2010)

*Radoon*



Lou said:


> "Most people hate undead and want to be left alone by the undead. We are looking for someone who will want to hunt it down and kill it before it comes here. Thanks for the information, I will rejoin my friends, and we will be on our way."
> 
> As he leaves the room, Zurrik will look for Gnurl and the others. "Are we ready to help Radoon find his mystery women?"




"There is only one woman for me and she is back in a port waiting for me.  I would merely like to make a donation to show my appreciation....Now things would be different if I were 25 years younger."


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



mleibrock said:


> "There is only one woman for me and she is back in a port waiting for me.  I would merely like to make a donation to show my appreciation....Now things would be different if I were 25 years younger....."



"...not a single, solitary split-tail in this town would be safe on the streets, would she, Radoon," chimes in Gnurl helpfully with a wink for his friend.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 19, 2010)

*Radoon*



Leif said:


> "...not a single, solitary split-tail in this town would be safe on the streets, would she, Radoon," chimes in Gnurl helpfully with a wink for his friend.




OOC - I think we are headed to the church now.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2010)

The temple is a large structure on a hill with a massive dome. It is easy to spot, but negotiating the narrow winding streets to get there is a little more difficult. The place is quite impressive from a distance, but as you get closer the signs of age and neglect are move obvious. Such a massive structure needs a lot of maintenance and it appears the funds and wherewithal to get it done. A small flock of beggars are arrayed along the broad avenue leading up the temple. 

OOC: spot checks from all...


----------



## Lou (Feb 20, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

_Awful lot of beggers along this path_, thinks Zurrik, as they walk up the hill.

OOC: Spot 1d20+2=6+2=8


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 20, 2010)

*Radoon*

spot check (1d20+10=18)

Radoon stops at the first beggar they come to and will donate a silver, "Why are there so many unfortunate souls here in one location?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2010)

H'Roosh keeps his mouth shut and his eyes open as they walk.

Spot (1d20+12=17)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2010)

OOC: Still waiting on a check from Gnurl...


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2010)

Gnurl's spot check 

spot check - I think he has +1? (1d20+1=20)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2010)

Radoon's coin is taken eagerly. The man gesticulates pray-fully toward him seemingly mute. He backs away as others close in casting hopeful glances. The are a sorry lot, missing limbs, pale sightless eyes, some covered in boils or otherwise afflicted.

[sblock=Gnurl only please]These beggars seem to know a bit of stage craft. Gnurl's keen eye detects that most if not all of them are faking their ailments. Some of the 'boils' are poorly adhered and have fallen off revealing cleaner skin beneath, while an 'armless' man has simply concealed his arm beneath his shirt. A man on a rolling board has his legs carefully tied to conceal them. The 'blind' man has curved fish scales covering his eyes. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl does a quick inventory to make sure that none of these 'beggars' has relieved him of any possessions.  He will take great care to remain out of arm's reach of them from now on.

"Ahh, Radoon, ever the easy mark.  Can't you see through these cheesy charlatan's tricks?  That 'blind' man's eyes are just fine behind those fish scales, and that 'legless' fellow over there can doubtless outrun my stubby legs when he's properly motivated, say by someone - like me, for instance - calling the watch!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 7, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon will look closer and see that his friend is indeed correct.  At this he will stop where he is and again ask the beggar but this time not so much as a question but more as a threat, "Why are so many of you gathered here in this location."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2010)

"Usually, men on their way to the temple are generous."


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Yes, well, we're not 'usual' by any means!  We prefer to give our alms through the temple.  I advise you to present yourselves to the Sisters of Charity and make your case for your current plight with them.  Now, shooo!  Begone!"


----------



## Lou (Mar 8, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik chuckles as Gnurl points out the scam. "Ingenious in both execution and location."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2010)

"It seems to me that such industrious and ingenious men as these could find ways to survive that would contribute more to the good of all. A waste of valuable resources!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2010)

Not confrontational by nature, the beggers move on seeking other benefactors.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon will let the beggars be and move on into the temple.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2010)

H'Roosh is also not confrontational by nature  - he'll follow Radoon on into the temple.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2010)

A fairly small number of people are in the large space of the temple. It seems a service has just ended. A few people are praying or lighting candles at various altars, but most are coming toward you making their way out. The interior of the temple seems to be a little better maintained than the outside, but signs of age and neglect are here as well.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 13, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> A fairly small number of people are in the large space of the temple. It seems a service has just ended. A few people are praying or lighting candles at various altars, but most are coming toward you making their way out. The interior of the temple seems to be a little better maintained than the outside, but signs of age and neglect are here as well.




Radoon will step aside as best he can so the exit path is not blocked by himself or his mates.

He looks around taking in the temple while also looking for the woman who healed him.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2010)

Radoon finds her kneeling in prayer at an altar in a small niche.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 13, 2010)

*Radoon*

OOC - Is she alone here or are there others like her?  I'm trying to picture if she kinda runs the temple or if it's more of a convent feel.


----------



## Lou (Mar 13, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik stays in the background, watching the crowd go by.  Once the party moves inside the temple, Zurrik wanders the perimeter, staying away from people, and looks for side rooms and exits.


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl stands near Zurrik (and follows him) and tries to look like he knows what he is doing and what in blazes is going on.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Is she alone here or are there others like her?  I'm trying to picture if she kinda runs the temple or if it's more of a convent feel.




There are several priestly/priestess types in the large area engaged in discussion, praying for parishioners or otherwise engaged in pious acts. However, you get the sense that this particular woman is fairly important.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2010)

You are in the main temple chamber which is vast. There are many alcoves with altars to particular gods and saints of the church of heaven off this main room, there is a whole wing dedicated to dwarven gods for example. There are also lesser hallways leading deeper into the temple. Likely into places where the priests and their underlings live, eat and work. Some of these are blocked by velvet ropes and a couple even have guards in elaborate armor with big pole arms. There are also many tombs and sarcophagi of past religious leaders, holy warriors prominent donors to the temple scattered about.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon approaches her and kneels next to her if there is sufficient room to do so.  Not wanting to interrupt her prayer, he waits until she acknowledges him.  "You left so quickly and I was not yet up to chasing you.  But I am now..."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2010)

The priestess looks up and smiles at Radoon. "Not wounded again so soon I hope?"


----------



## Lou (Mar 15, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik moves back towards the entrance, keeping Radoon within sight.  "Not my kind of place, Master Gnurl."  Zurrik casts a knowing eye around the room, looking for magic.

OOC:  _Detect Magic_ sweeps as they wait.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2010)

There are wards blocking some of the hallways deeper into the temple. Likely harmless glyphs of some sort that would alert the guards. Some of the altars and candles have very minor magics on them as well.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 15, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> The priestess looks up and smiles at Radoon. "Not wounded again so soon I hope?"




Radoon smiles at her tease, "No, I'm still feeling as frisky as a man half my age.  But you left so quickly I did not have proper time to to get to know you or even thank you.  I was hoping for just a few minuets of your time and in return I'd like to make a donation."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2010)

She smiles another broad smile that somehow makes you feel you haven't a care in the world. "Very well, why don't we talk in my office?" She leads you past a bored looking guard wearing a suit of armor so heavy you think it unlikely he could move, much less defend the temple. A couple of doors down she leads you into an office furnished with simple by comfortable and tasteful pieces. She motions Radoon to a long low divan and sits next to him an arms length away. "I am sorry for my haste this morning, but I had only a little time to spare before I was expected to lead a service. I hope you understand."


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



Lou said:


> Zurrik moves back towards the entrance, keeping Radoon within sight.  "Not my kind of place, Master Gnurl."




"Nor mine, my friend, nor mine!"


----------



## Lou (Mar 17, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Watching Radoon and the priestess walk away down the side corridor, Zurrik turns to Gnurl and says, "I guess we're stuck here.  We'll just have to make sure the path is clear if a hasty exit is needed."  With that, Zurrik leans against the wall near the entrance and watches.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 17, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> She smiles another broad smile that somehow makes you feel you haven't a care in the world. "Very well, why don't we talk in my office?" She leads you past a bored looking guard wearing a suit of armor so heavy you think it unlikely he could move, much less defend the temple. A couple of doors down she leads you into an office furnished with simple by comfortable and tasteful pieces. She motions Radoon to a long low divan and sits next to him an arms length away. "I am sorry for my haste this morning, but I had only a little time to spare before I was expected to lead a service. I hope you understand."




OOC - Scott, I don't recall her name.

"Of course I understand. You are very good at what you do and as a result very busy indeed.  I do not want to take up much of your valuable time, so here goes... My name is Radoon and I have been a sailor most of my days.  I have recently found a woman who I'm interested in making a life with but I must first finish the task we have before us, which is no easy one... we need to banish the Sea Sorcerer.  After you healed me this morning, it reminded me of my "M" who is also gifted in the art of healing though not as advanced as you.  I come to you asking if you might have an item of protection that might help us complete our task and journey home so that I might live out my days experiencing love for the first time in my life.  In exchange for this, I am willing to make a donation of 452 Gold and these gems (1 worth 50GP and 3 worth 10GP each), which is all I have at the present.  The group I am with might also allow me to borrow a bit more if I am in the ballpark of anything you might have.  I realize this is an unusal request and I hope I have not offended you in any way by my request."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2010)

OOC: You never actually got the Priestess' name. She left in quite a hurry.

"I am always swayed by a sailor with a tale of his true love. I might be able to barter with some of the other orders for something you could use. As you know we share this temple with several other priesthoods. While my own rarely has need of such items there are more martial orders here. If you will return after evening prayers I may have something for you."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 17, 2010)

*Radoon*

"You are so kind, it shows in everything you do.  I never caught your name... And how is it you came to run this temple?  Is there anything my friends and I might do to aid your mission here?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



Lou said:


> Watching Radoon and the priestess walk away down the side corridor, Zurrik turns to Gnurl and says, "I guess we're stuck here.  We'll just have to make sure the path is clear if a hasty exit is needed."  With that, Zurrik leans against the wall near the entrance and watches.



Gnurl fidgets inconsolably and gradually, ever so slowly, leans towards the door, hoping that Zurrik will follow.  He whistles softly, too, a Gnomish tune, "Furry Sprockets And Big Noses."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> "You are so kind, it shows in everything you do.  I never caught your name... And how is it you came to run this temple?  Is there anything my friends and I might do to aid your mission here?"




"Oh, I am Cecilia Mother superior of only one shire of this temple. I certainly do not run it. Our order is a poor one of limited means. Any donation is always graciously accepted, but I think in your case ridding the Isles of the fiend you mentioned, I shall not say his name within these hallowed halls, would be a great boon to our mission."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> "Oh, I am Cecilia Mother superior of only one shire of this temple. I certainly do not run it. Our order is a poor one of limited means. Any donation is always graciously accepted, but I think in your case ridding the Isles of the fiend you mentioned, I shall not say his name within these hallowed halls, would be a great boon to our mission."




Trying hard to remain pure in thoughts to M, Radoon quietly looks at Cecilia for a few seconds and then takes her hand in both of his. "I'm very much looking forward to seeing you again tonight then.  We've got to get going on a few other errands today, do you know anything of "The Busted Skull" or the woman who is rumored to have worked with the sea sorcerer who runs the place?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2010)

Cecilia smiles a little half smile that makes Radoon think she's a mind reader as well as a healer. "Until tonight then. I'm sorry to say I know little of the Busted Skull other than its reputation as a dangerous place. Do be careful. Here's a little spell that might help you make it back here safely." She says a prayer for your protection and touches her holy symbol to your forehead. "Now I must return to my duties." 

OOC: +1 deflection bonus to AC and +1 Resistance bonus to saves for the next 11 hours.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon releases his hold and a full-faced smile appears on his weathered face.  "Thank you my lady.  We'll see you soon."

Radoon will exit this room and the temple to rejoin his friends outside.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2010)

OOC: What next?


----------



## Lou (Mar 23, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Are we ready to try the Busted Skull?"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 23, 2010)

Let's go!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2010)

H'Roosh is ready - let's do it!


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl has grown weary of cooling his heels during this exchange, and is relieved to have something to do and somewhere to go once again.

"So Radoon, did you at least find out where this Busted Skull place is, or were you too busy making moon eyes at your surrogate honey?  Or, maybe you fellows have known where it is all this time, and are just making sport of the poor, helpless wizard?"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 23, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon looks at Gnurl and then looks away he doesn't see Radoon trying to hide his smile from the Gnome's comments.  "Try and keep up."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2010)

*Radoon*

"Well, from the what Goodwife Pilson said, it should not be hard to locate.  Let's get back outside and make those "posers" give us some information for that small donation I made earlier."


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Good luck with _that_!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2010)

The Busted Skull isn't too hard to find. You find yourselves standing before an old ramshackle stone warehouse building near the docks. At one side in an alley there is a truly massive skull once belonging to of some sort of giant split nearly in twain above the 'door' which is a moth eaten hide hung over a stone arch leading to a basement. The smell of stale beer and unwashed humanoid is palpable 20' out from the entrance. A mean looking one-eyed bugbear staggers out, pisses against the side of the building and heads back inside as you approach.


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Ugh!  The stench of the place!  Why don't you fellows go on in and take care of our business while I wait out here and pray for a good stiff breeze and a cleansing fire."

[sblock=OOC:  mleibrock], I think the idea was for us to use different colors for our words.  I've been using darkorange for probably two years now, but if you want it for your own that's cool, just let me know and I'll pick another. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2010)

"It does indeed overwhelm the clean salt smell of the sea, Gnurl. Come, friend; sooner started, sooner done."

H'Roosh puts on his most stoic face and heads into the cess-pit.

OOC: Found a cool pic for H'Roosh - He's a mean lookin' mother!


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2010)

OOC:  Cool pic, Mowgli!  Do H'Roosh's eyes really glow like that?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 28, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon adjusts his backpack and follows the bugbear inside as if he belongs there.  (hoping the others have his back).


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2010)

OOC: Given the new pic, H'Roosh certainly looks like he belongs...

The place is dark inside with only a few smoky fish oil lanterns about for illumination. Most of the patrons can see in the dark. The place is fairly large, but low. Stone arches hold up the building above. A trench down the center is the only area where the ceiling is higher than 7' feet. Lots of gobins and kobolds lurk in the shadows away from the central corridor while a few ogres and bugbears hold the center. There is no 'bar' as such. Instead a half dozen goblins pour beer and ale from a cluster of large kegs off to the left. A muscular orc in chain mail with a glowing morning star sits on a large cash box with a slot in the top where the proceeds are dropped. The numerous bloodstains on the floor around him suggest that he is effective in protecting the box. On the other side of the room is a shallow pit in which a pair of female goblins, stripped to the waist and covered in oil wrestle as patrons gamble and shout encouragement. There is very little furniture here, only a few very heavily made benches. Fights are likely a common occurrence. It seems patrons bring their own mugs. There is a sign over a collection of mismatched dirty mugs and tankards scrawled 'One Copper Piece'. Likely, these belonged to previous patrons who didn't survive a fight. No one seems to take much notice of you, even though there are few humans and no other Gnomes present.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Cool pic, Mowgli!  Do H'Roosh's eyes really glow like that?




OOC: I'm thinking yes. He's an outsider, with Darkvision, so why not?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: I'm thinking yes. He's an outsider, with Darkvision, so why not?




OOC: Works for me.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 28, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon will reach for one of the larger mugs and deposit a copper piece in the box (I'm assuming the sign is meaning 1 CP for a mug and I am also assuming I pay the Orc?)  Radoon will then proceed to the goblins to have his mug filled.  He will then wait for his companions to either do the same or at least join him.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2010)

A goblin takes the mug and says, "Stout, Dark, Pale or Busted Skull? They's all a silver." He looks at the mug more closely and says, "Hey, ole' Erskin's pot. Hope ye get more use out of it than he did."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2010)

H'Roosh moves forward with Radoon, staying a little behind and to his off-hand. He remains silent, scans the room alertly, and does not take a mug.

Spot Check (1d20+12=24): Just for general purpose, being alert . . .


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2010)

[sblock=H'Roosh]The patrons here are heavily armed and no doubt fairly dangerous. There are two archways covered with hides leading deeper into the basement that aren't readily visible in the dark smokey room. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Mar 28, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Before entering, Zurrik glances at Gnurl, "We may have to make a quick exit."  Silently counting to 20, Zurrik slowly moves into the bar.

Letting his eyes adjust to the low light, Zurrik lingers near the door for a few seconds before moving next to Radoon and dropping a copper into the box before selecting a random mug.  "Busted skull for me."


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl stands near Zurrik and tries not to be too obvious about holding his nose.  He sees Zurrik's offer of a copper when the barkeep just told them drinks were a silver.  He reaches into his pouch and withdraws 2 silver, for himself and Zurrik, which he pays to the barkeep.

"And a Busted Skull for me as well, my good man!"  When his drink arrives, Gnurl sips gingerly at it, while keeping his eyes peeled all around for the trouble that is sure to come soon.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2010)

The goblin barman takes the silver offered up by Gnurl and tosses the coins at the orc who catches them deftly and deposits them in the box. Hearing the orders of Busted skull some of the patrons pay a little more attention to the newcomers apparently interested in your reaction to the beverage. A couple of stout goblins go to pull mugs from a small dusty keg set a little apart from the rest. 

OOC: What's Radoon drinking?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 29, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon lays a silver piece on the makeshift bar and pipes up, "Make it three."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2010)

The goblin's carefully fill your newly purchased mugs and bring you the drinks with a nod from one they each raise the mugs and smash Zurrik, Gnurl and Radoon on the head drenching each of you with plain if somewhat stale water. This brings uproarious laughter from the other patrons as you fall victim to what passes for humor in local humanoid circles. The other patrons pound on their benches and toast each other in celebration. A rotund Ogre claps you each on the back with a blow that is if anything more painful than the mugs. He laughs a hearty deep laugh and offers to buy you a round of stout. "Names Uoolash. Have a stout and a seat." He stares menacingly at a pair of Kobolds on a nearby bench. They hastily retreat deeper into the place and leave you the bench. The big Ogre leans against the stone arch support next to the bench. His great weight would no doubt leave you suspended in the air teeter totter fashion should he join you in sitting. "You lot ain't from around here." 

[sblock=Mowgli]Did you see that coming or just not think H'Roosh would drink from a used mug?  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2010)

[sblock=Scotley]Not that exactly, but I knew something was up.  Also figured at least one of the party should stay sober, and since I know all the others in the group are wastrels and sots H'Roosh got nominated [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 29, 2010)

*Radoon*

Upon being dowsed, Radoon looks at the other two and joins in the laughter at he and his friend's expense.  "I guess we've been fully initiated.  Uoolash, I'm Radoon and this is Zurrik and Gnurl."  Radoon will take his stout and enjoy a long pull.  "How'd you guess?"  Radoon says with a smile to the Uoolash's assumption.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2010)

Uoolash returns Radoon's smile. "Well, you've got the look of folk from the Empire proper. We Border Islanders are a bit different as you may have noticed." He sighs and then continues, "Its like this gentlemen, when folk like you come down here to a dockside toilet like this it usually means you're gonna make trouble. Now I admit that some of the lads here ain't likely to be nominated for sainthood on their demise and there'll like as not be few mourners at the graveside. That said, I'd just a soon you not hasten the process. So tell me who you're after and what the miserable sod 'as done wrong and if I figure he's likely the type of fellow as would do this thing you accuse 'im of and its something as what he should be hanged for, I'll see he goes along quiet like. But if I was to get the impression you're just down here for a bit of sport like and just lookin' to put some extra notches in your swords, well, some of the lads and me, we'll see that you get your skulls busted for real. So, if you've legitimate business let's have it. If you single out a particularly bad egg I'll even drink to your health and success. Otherwise, drink up and get out while you still can." He cracks his knuckles noisily and smiles a toothy smile that suggests he'd be more than happy to have you for dinner.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Oww!"  Gnurl rubs the knot that is quickly rising on his gnomish noggin, glowers into his drink, and tries to enjoy the beverage.  Otherwise than his groaining, he's not saying a word for fear he'll get the whole lot of them skewered!


----------



## Lou (Mar 30, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Grinning, Zurrik agrees with Radoon rubbing his head three times and arching his back to get the knot out, "We heard the house specialty was a killer drink.  Now that we've tried it, I'll stick to stout."

Listening to Uoolash, Zurrik denies being there to cause problems, "We are not looking for trouble, time for that tomorrow.  Today is about women."  Zurrik takes another drink of his stout.  "But speaking of trouble, have any of the regular lads disappeared recently?"  Zurrik looks at Uoolash for signs of surprise.

OOC:  I just knew ordering a busted skull was a bad idea, I just couldn't help myself.  The more I thought about it, the more I had to make Zurrik order it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2010)

H'Roosh smiles just enough to show teeth as the joke on his friends plays out - his version of rolling on the floor laughing, and a slightly frightening sight.

"Indeed, we're far past our days of making trouble just for fun. Our trouble making these days is all a-purpose."


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

OOC:  Doesn't H'Roosh fit right in with this crowd?  (Appearance-wise, I mean.)


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 30, 2010)

*Radoon*

OOC - Zurrik beat me to it so Radoon will wait for Uoolash to reply before asking anything more.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2010)

He definitely looks startled at Zurrik's comment about women, so much so that he ignores the bit about anyone missing. "You lot came down here looking for women?" He laughs even louder and deeper than he did at the busted skull bit. "I can maybe see your tall quiet friend being popular with an orc wench perhaps, but I just can't see you boys chasin' the goblin girls they have in the back. Did someone shut down all the respectable whore houses in town last night?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl says, "You'll have to excuse my friend.  He's just finished a lonnnng stint at sea, ya know.  Just give him a jar of jelly and point him to the nearest knothole and he'll probably be more than happy!"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 31, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> He definitely looks startled at Zurrik's comment about women, so much so that he ignores the bit about anyone missing. "You lot came down here looking for women?" He laughs even louder and deeper than he did at the busted skull bit. "I can maybe see your tall quiet friend being popular with an orc wench perhaps, but I just can't see you boys chasin' the goblin girls they have in the back. Did someone shut down all the respectable whore houses in town last night?"




Radoon laughs at his companions and begins to come clean.  "My friend, you are a fine judge of character.  We are indeed from the Border Isles but we are not interested in any fights (unless provoked and then I'd be more than happy to finish one).  Nor are we interested in arresting anyone - from what I see this is a...uhem... fine upstanding establishment.  We ARE here to make the acquaintance of one we have heard sells castings out of the back room.  Might you know of whom we speak?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2010)

"Now we get down to it. I see, so you've need of a bit of magic. There is in fact one here who might be able to help you. She is wary of strangers though. She is called Zoolema, I don't have many dealings with the witch myself, can't stomach all that smoke and entrails business. If you send an offering in and it pleases her she might speak with you. Have you a buble of some sort to offer her? She favors magic or gems. It need not be particularly valuable. The scum around here ain't got much to offer." The Ogre grabs a passing Kobold. "Hey, go tell the witch she's got customers."


----------



## Lou (Apr 1, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Hearing that she likes magical gifts, Zurrik looks around the room for something magical that might not be considered magical to the possessor.

OOC:  Scan for magic among the mugs for sale, tables, kobolds, etc. using _Detect Magic_


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Perhaps she might be more inclined to speak to a fellow practitioner of the 'arts.'  And perhaps she might even waive her required tribute?  Just a thought...."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2010)

Lou said:


> Hearing that she likes magical gifts, Zurrik looks around the room for something magical that might not be considered magical to the possessor.
> 
> OOC:  Scan for magic among the mugs for sale, tables, kobolds, etc. using _Detect Magic_




OOC: Okay, what the hell, roll a D20, I'll give you a chance.


----------



## Lou (Apr 1, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

OOC:  Detect Magic 1d20=12


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2010)

While a few of the patrons do have items of power, mostly minor ones, there are no interesting toys just laying around for the taking. Presumably the witch has done her own looking at some point in the recent past...


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> "Now we get down to it. I see, so you've need of a bit of magic. There is in fact one here who might be able to help you. She is wary of strangers though. She is called Zoolema, I don't have many dealings with the witch myself, can't stomach all that smoke and entrails business. If you send an offering in and it pleases her she might speak with you. Have you a buble of some sort to offer her? She favors magic or gems. It need not be particularly valuable. The scum around here ain't got much to offer." The Ogre grabs a passing Kobold. "Hey, go tell the witch she's got customers."




"You are a good man, Uoolash.  Zoolema..."  Radoon let's the name sink into his memory.  "We have only heard bits and pieces of her but think she might want to speak with us when she hears our business."  Radoon finishes his stout and wipes his mouth.  "Tasty indeed.  I think Erskin's mug is too dry!  I'm gonna need another."  Looking to the others questioningly.  "What about you boys?  Uoolash, that goes for you too, I'd be delighted if you'd allow me to buy you a round as well.  So is this place yours?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2010)

"Very well, I would be happy to partake of round," announces Oolash. "I do not own this fine establishment, but I like it here and I've taken it upon myself to keep the peace here. I believe a family of goblin's actually own it. The orc on the cashbox is the manager."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 3, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon will pay the Orc for how ever many in the party want their mug's refilled and ask of him, "How did you come to manage this establishment?"  Radoon is basically making small talk until we hear from the witch.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2010)

"Heh, heh, heh, the owners got tired of losing the take to the drunken customers at the end of the night. I convinced them I could protect their profits."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2010)

The Kobold returns after about ten minutes to report that Zoolema will see you. He points at one of the furs hung over an opening in the back of the place. Inside a is a good sized chamber with a large hearth in one corner and an animal pen in the other. Zoolema sits at the only proper table you've seen in this place. Chairs have been arranged before her, one Gnome sized. She has thick dark hair that spills down her back and she wears dark leather brushed to a soft nap and has a wicked looking dagger strapped to one wrist and a wand in a sheath on the other. "Come be seated," she says in a surprisingly sultry voice. Her sharp teeth gleam white against her darker greenish skin. The room is lit by a small fire on the hearth and a small lamp hanging over the table. Zoolema's reddish brown eyes seem to glow in the dim light. "Now tell me your business here." A dark silver necklace with a charm in the shape  of pentagram with part broken off hangs around her neck.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 5, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> The Kobold returns after about ten minutes to report that Zoolema will see you. He points at one of the furs hung over an opening in the back of the place. Inside a is a good sized chamber with a large hearth in one corner and an animal pen in the other. Zoolema sits at the only proper table you've seen in this place. Chairs have been arranged before her, one Gnome sized. She has thick dark hair that spills down her back and she wears dark leather brushed to a soft nap and has a wicked looking dagger strapped to one wrist and a wand in a sheath on the other. "Come be seated," she says in a surprisingly sultry voice. Her sharp teeth gleam white against her darker greenish skin. The room is lit by a small fire on the hearth and a small lamp hanging over the table. Zoolema's reddish brown eyes seem to glow in the dim light. "Now tell me your business here." A dark silver necklace with a charm in the shape  of pentagram with part broken off hangs around her neck.




Radoon takes a seat and gazes at the dagger on her wrist not hiding his curiosity.  "My name is Radoon and these are my companions" as he motions to the rest of the crew and allows each to introduce himself.  "Firstly, let me say it is an honor to make your acquaintance, we have heard much of you but I guess we can dispense with the pleasantries and get right to business.  We have heard that you could have possibly worked with the sea sorcerer and we are on a journey to destroy him once and for all.  We thought, hopefully, you may not have departed his service on the best of terms and thought you might be a helpful source of information."  Radoon will pause for any of the others to add anything.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2010)

OOC: I'll give them time to chime in too then.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2010)

H'Roosh, ever the simple sailor and warrior-monk, continues his assumed role as Radoon's bodyguard. He follows a step behind and remains silent.


----------



## Lou (Apr 5, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

OOC: Zurrik will use his knowledge of dealing with the Lairds to show deference to Zoolema by treating Gnurl as a superior.

Zurrik will motion for Gnurl to take the gnome-sized chair, using the gnome's movement in front of him to scan Zoolema for magic. After Gnurl introduces himself, and before sitting, Zurrik will bow slightly to Zoolema saying, "I am Zurrik Odeil from the Western Reach."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2010)

[sblock=Zurrik] I have to wonder why you'd pick the Gnome rather than H'Roosh to try and conceal your actions, but either way, Zoolema seems to take no notice. Both the dagger and the wand are magical. There is also a magic ring and something concealed in her hair. There is at least one item below the table as well. [/sblock]

Zoolema nods to the others as they introduce themselves and fixes silent H'Roosh with a stare before addressing Radoon. She laughs. "I would say we are enemies, but I doubt he cares enough to consider me an enemy. Well those are mighty bold words. I wonder are you completely deluded? The Sea Sorcerer is quite powerful. I hear he has returned even more potent than before. What makes you think you'll have a chance?"


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 7, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> [sblock=Zurrik] I have to wonder why you'd pick the Gnome rather than H'Roosh to try and conceal your actions, but either way, Zoolema seems to take no notice. Both the dagger and the wand are magical. There is also a magic ring and something concealed in her hair. There is at least one item below the table as well. [/sblock]
> 
> Zoolema nods to the others as they introduce themselves and fixes silent H'Roosh with a stare before addressing Radoon. She laughs. "I would say we are enemies, but I doubt he cares enough to consider me an enemy. Well those are mighty bold words. I wonder are you completely deluded? The Sea Sorcerer is quite powerful. I hear he has returned even more potent than before. What makes you think you'll have a chance?"




As the witch fixes her gaze on H'Roosh and he remains silent Radoon will offer, "H'Roosh".  "Yes, we are not on his best side either.  We had a previous run in with the sorcerer and nearly killed him but in our lack of undead knowledge didn't realize we had to destroy his phylactery as well.  So we now have to engage him all over.  We had hoped you might be able to provide us a little inside knowledge on the tower and where he possibly might be keeping his box."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2010)

Her demeanor changes at this latest comment. "You fought him? Nearly killed him? Forgive me if I doubt you. What did he look like? What sort of spells and items of power did he use in his defense? If you convince me that you are telling the truth and are serious about going after him again, I will help you."


----------



## Lou (Apr 10, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik speaks up quickly, "Mistress Zoolema, we are very serious about killing the lich. I joined the party after the first battle, so I have little first-hand knowledge about the battle at the compound at Mermaid's Rest. My friends have told me about the large numbers of undead surrounding him, including undead water trolls and sharks. The lich was sitting on an altar of ice holding a dagger of some kind. He summoned a bone devil, they believe it was, to protect him. At the end, when my friends had bested him, he destroyed the altar and cursed them." Turning to Gnurl, "Master Gnurl, what spells do you recall the lich casting during the battle?"

OOC: I hate to speak first here, but I'm trying to jog the others' memories so they can give a first-hand account of the battle. Recall that Zurrik has asked about the details of the battle and what abilities the party has so he can prepare for this coming battle with the lich.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2010)

H'Roosh stirs slightly and speaks up. "There was a priest with him as well . . . a fairly powerful one." He turns his gaze to Gnurl and Radoon. "Do you recall if we took anything from him that would demonstrate the veracity of our claims?"


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 12, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon will show the witch some of the sores on his body and I'm sure she might be able to pick up on the stench.  (Though I know we had a priest help with these symptoms).  "He has cursed us and though we may have let sleeping dogs lie otherwise.  He has forced out hand in this.  In order for the curse to be broken we have to do away with him.  We also have another party member (a fairly powerful priest) who can't be with us right now but will again when we have this final fight."


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



Lou said:


> Zurrik speaks up quickly, "Mistress Zoolema, we are very serious about killing the lich. I joined the party after the first battle, so I have little first-hand knowledge about the battle at the compound at Mermaid's Rest. My friends have told me about the large numbers of undead surrounding him, including undead water trolls and sharks. The lich was sitting on an altar of ice holding a dagger of some kind. He summoned a bone devil, they believe it was, to protect him. At the end, when my friends had bested him, he destroyed the altar and cursed them." Turning to Gnurl, "Master Gnurl, what spells do you recall the lich casting during the battle?"
> 
> OOC: I hate to speak first here, but I'm trying to jog the others' memories so they can give a first-hand account of the battle. Recall that Zurrik has asked about the details of the battle and what abilities the party has so he can prepare for this coming battle with the lich.




"Sadly, Zurrik, I now have no specific memory of the spells used in the battle....  But, let me think on it more, I do seem to recall a _summoning_ of some sort....perhaps?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2010)

OOC: Sorry gang, I and my youngest have been felled by a stomach virus this week. Trying to recover and get caught up on posting. I will get things moving again before the weekend is out.


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2010)

OOC: No worries, Dude.  I'm still struggling somewhat with my "sick foot," too.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2010)

She examines you more closely now, casting a detection spell to see the magic upon you. "Yes, I see the mark of his magic, though it has changed. His power has become darker, colder even than it was before. His talents were mostly illusion before, but I see now he has a raw energy that was lacking before. He has become even more dangerous than when I knew him." She rises and goes over to the animal pen and selects a small goat. With one quick expert slash she dispatches it, spilling hot blood onto her brazier and adding a handful of herbs and incense. A bluish cloud of smoke filled with sparkling motes rises up. The air becomes thick and it becomes hot and close in the little room. Zoolema examines the motes with care, a wild glassy look in her eyes. Shouting in an ancient Gnollish language, she slashes upon the belly of the goat and cuts a length of entrail. Zoolema studies it a moment before tossing it into the flame. She takes a drink from a skin flask and spits a potent liquor into the fire. It flares up green and gold and the heat of it forces you back toward the door. She screams a long ululation and begins a leaping dance about the brazier. You are in the presence of raw primitive magic now and the hair on the back of you neck rises and you heart races. It becomes hard to breath. A face, gnollish, but more bestial with horns and fangs appears in the flame and Zoolema drops to her knees and lets out a final almost orgasmic wail then prostrates herself before the image. She implores three times in the same strange language and is answered each time by the figure in the flames. She lets out a final exhausted wail as the bestial head rises toward the ceiling and turns from her to stare at each of you in turn. The gaze makes you weak in the knees and a cold chill runs down your spine despite the heat in the room. You have the sensation of being prey stared down by a predator. The fiery head explodes and embers fly forth to strike you. Gnurl takes burn on an palm upturned to shield his eyes, H'Roosh is struck on the back of a fist raised as if to ward off a blow, Zurrik is struck on the chin and Radoon is seared at a spot just above and between his eyes. Zoolema herself is stuck down with a larger burn on her chest. She curls into a fetal position on the floor that seems quite unnatural in her large fearsome form. The flames die down to a glow and the smell of burned flesh is strong in the darkened room. After a moment Zoolema picks herself up off the floor and takes another pull of the liquor this time swallowing it rather than spitting into the flame. In a raspy voice she calls for goblins from the bar. They bring you ale and take away the slain goat. Zoolema cleans her dagger on the tunic of one of the goblins who looks terrified and flees the room. She tucks the blade back into her wrist sheath and stumble back to her seat. (continued below)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2010)

"So, Kalima has blessed you all with his gifts. You may have a chance against the Lich after all. It is hard to see the fate of one so powerful as he, but Kalima says he can be bested. Another seeks his destruction as well."


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"And just who is this 'other'?"


----------



## Lou (Apr 18, 2010)

OOC--go to the OOC thread and look at my post on reviewing the battle with the lich. Each round of the combat is a separate link. The "other" is possibly the priest who was also cursed?


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2010)

OOC:  Thanks, Lou, but Gnurl was asking the witch, to see how much more info we can get from her.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2010)

Leif said:


> "And just who is this 'other'?"




"That was not given to me to know, but someone else who hates him and seeks his destruction. I would be willing to give you what aid I can, but I fear there is little more I can do."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2010)

Lou said:


> OOC--go to the OOC thread and look at my post on reviewing the battle with the lich. Each round of the combat is a separate link. The "other" is possibly the priest who was also cursed?




 Maybe...


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"We are ever grateful for any additional information that you can impart to us, Oh Wise One."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2010)

*Radoon*

"What gifts?"

ooc - maybe the other is Todd's character?


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"I think that the Wise Woman is referring to the curse that the lich placed upon us as 'Kalima's gift,' maybe being a little bit tongue in cheek? But I guess that I could be wrong."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2010)

H'Roosh speaks up at this. "I believe she speaks of the marks left upon us by the creature that responded to her ritual moments ago." He brandishes his hand with the recently acquired burn.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2010)

"You have the right of it. I don't know what exactly will happen, but Kalima has marked you and will aid you in time of need."


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"So just who is this 'Kalima,' your god, or some other being of power?"


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 21, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon takes the glass of ale and tried to see his 'mark of the beast' in the reflection.  He will dip his finger in the liquid and see if it will wash away.

He thinks to himself, 'Great now I am cursed and defaced.  I was already not much to look at!'  He will swallow his desire to curse at the witch for a more politically correct alternative.

"Thank you for your help in our fight with the sorcerer.  Is there also any tangible help you might give us?  Say...any inside information about his tower or the creep himself.  Did he have any weaknesses when he was alive?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Putting aside questions of Kalima only momentarily, it occurs to me that it  would be much more useful to know his abilities NOW, rather than when he was able to breathe normally.  Now about this Kalima...."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2010)

OOC: Hmm, one of my posts seems to have disappeared. I hope I didn't put it in the wrong thread. Anyway, Kalima is a divine being favored by Gnolls, Goblins and others, especially out here in the Border Isles. 

"It sounds like his transformation may have overcome many of the weaknesses I knew. His power has grown, as he was once more focused on Illusion. I have not set foot on his island fastness in many years, but I suspect it has changed little. By the time I left he had little interest in the material world having focused almost exclusively on his quest to prolong his own life. The main keep was starting to suffer neglect even in those days. The servants had mostly grown old and died and not been replaced. He no longer threw parties in the feast hall and rarely bothered to have visitors. He once had frequent visitors from his various enterprises, but he tended to ignore them and they stopped coming. He retreated to the tower."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2010)

"The tower itself is 6 levels. Three of labs, one personal living quarters, one for servants and guards and one where he entertained guest when he had too."


----------



## Lou (Apr 21, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"As a lich, we suspect he may be forming an army of undead to serve him.  Have there been any reports of people missing around here?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"You wouldn't happen to have any knowledge about where he keeps his phylactery, would you?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2010)

"There have indeed been a few disappearances recently, but that doesn't get much notice around here. Maybe there is something unusual happening." She pauses to consider.

As Gnurl asks his question, she looks down at the Gnome sadly. "I have not seen him since his transformation to Undead status. I'm sorry I don't know more about this phylactery ."


----------



## Lou (Apr 24, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

As Gnurl asks about the phylactery, Zurrik starts, "Didn't you guys mention something about a bird or something flying off after the last battle?  Any idea what sort of creature that might have been?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



Lou said:


> As Gnurl asks about the phylactery, Zurrik starts, "Didn't you guys mention something about a bird or something flying off after the last battle?  Any idea what sort of creature that might have been?"



"Truthfully, I do not recall any such occurrence.  But that would be just about our luck to have some dirty, filthy old crow abscond with the phylactery and weave it into his nasty-ass nest!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2010)

OOC: It was a homunculus...


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2010)

OOC:  Ok, so no bird sh** at least!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2010)

OOC: Now that's finding the silver lining...


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Now that's finding the silver lining...



OOC:  Hey, I do what I can.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 27, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> "The tower itself is 6 levels. Three of labs, one personal living quarters, one for servants and guards and one where he entertained guest when he had too."




"This is very helpful information.  You mentioned most of the servants have left, do you happen to recall any of their names?  Is there any other information you think might be helpful?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl will add, "Like, for instance, any of his other recent magical experiments or discoveries?  Well, other than 'lich-i-fying' himself, I mean?"


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2010)

OOC: Sorry the game has languished a bit. I'll try to get back on track no later than Sunday.


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl just sighs and twiddles his little thumbs.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2010)

"The Sorcerer has few enough allies these days. He has an old servant, a giant call Balphurus, who is very elderly and should not be a threat. He's only still there because he's too old to go somewhere else. There are some constructs like the homunculus that he experimented with when he thought that might be a path to longer existence. Some of them no doubt still lurk around the tower. He has lost interest in most of his regular guards and servants, but he used to have gnolls, bugbears and others."


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Sounds like a  good bunch of work for us, then."


----------



## mleibrock (May 21, 2010)

*Radoon*

"We thank you for your time and the useful information.  Hopefully we might rid this plane of him very soon.  By the way, do you happen to know of his real name?"

After she answers his name (if known).  Radoon stands in preparation of departing.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl cocks his sensitive gnomish ear, to catch a name, if one is uttered by the 'lady.'

OOC:  Here's Gnurl's 'honeymoon' picture that I found online:


----------



## mleibrock (May 23, 2010)

Leif said:


> Gnurl cocks his sensitive gnomish ear, to catch a name, if one is uttered by the 'lady.'
> 
> OOC:  Here's Gnurl's 'honeymoon' picture that I found online:




Wow, I really thought Gnurl was bigger than that.


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

OOC:  Gnurl may LOOK small, but he is PACKIN' I assure you!  Note the satisfaction that is evident on his lady's face.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2010)

OOC: Actually, Gnurl married a hill giantess. 

"I do not know his given name. He liked to be referred to as 'Sorcerer'." 

You make your way from the busted skull and back out onto the streets without incident. However...

OOC: Spot and Listen checks for all.


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl's checks: 1d20=13, 1d20=19

Gnurl is his usual oblivious self when it comes to spotting anything, but, apparently, something tickles his sensitive Gnomish ears, or maybe not....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2010)

H'Roosh falls in behind Radoon, holding to his persona as the old man's bodyguard. He keeps his eye's and ears open as the group walks . . .

[sblock=OOC]Spot; Listen (1d20+12=25, 1d20+12=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik leaves the bar in deep thought about the sea sorcerer, when something perks up his ears.

OOC:  Skill checks:  Spot d20+2=7+2=9; Listen d20+4=18+4=22


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2010)

[sblock=H'Roosh]A shadow on the ground catches your eye, perhaps a flock of seagulls approaching?[/sblock]

[sblock=Zurrick]A sound overhead catches your attention, birds flying perhaps?[/sblock]

OOC: Waiting on Radoon.


----------



## mleibrock (May 24, 2010)

*Radoon*

As Radoon leads the group from the busted skull, he is deep in thought trying to think of anything that he might be missing.  Is there any more information to be had that might be useful to them?  In his younger days, he wouldn't have even bothered to gather this much, "Might makes Right".  The words fell from his lips before he even realized he spoke them.

Listen check (1d20+7=16)

Spot check (1d20+10=19)


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2010)

Lost in thought, Radoon doesn't notice anything amiss. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2010)

Warned of potential danger, H'Roosh readies himself for combat even as he seeks the source of the shadow and sound.

" 'Ware the shadow!" He speaks just loudly enough to be heard by all of his comrades.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2010)

A small flock of gargoyles is flying overhead about 60' up carrying something wrapped in what appears to be a rolled up rug. Whatever it is, it is squirming and one of the gargoyles kicks the bundle whenever it does.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Evidently, Gnurl is just be-bopping along, being his usual, clueless self.  He sings, [sblock=Gnurl's off-color song --YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!]"Oh, I wish I was in the land of boobies, Where all get laid, even newbies, 
  Looky there, Looky there, Looky there, it's a ti*!
In Boobie Land where I was born, On a cold nipp**-stiffening morn, 
  Looky there, Looky there, Looky there, it's a ti*!"
Well, I wish I was in Boob Land, Away, Away
In Booby land I'd do my 'dooter'
So I could suck a big ol' hooter
Look Away, Look Away, Look Away-y-y-y-y-y-y-y, Boobie Land"

OOC:  HEH!  Think I'll get in trouble for this?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2010)

OOC: Oh I'm so temped to say that Gnurl is hit by Gargoyle droppings for that one!


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Oh I'm so temped to say that Gnurl is hit by Gargoyle droppings for that one!



OOC: Not funny!  You know very well that gnomes are allergic to gargoyle droppings!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2010)

(Again loud enough for the rest of the party to hear him . . .)

"Hmmm . . . Gargoyles. I wonder what they're doing here, and what they've got in the rug?"


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl, hearing H'Roosh's warning, immediately stops his song in mid-refrain, jumps two feet straight up and whirls around, now brandishing his _Wand of Magic Missile_ and looking skyward.  "Where, where, where?!!"  If he sees a gargoyle he unloads on it.

Gnurl's initiative vs. the gargoyle (1d20+1=11)


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2010)

Gnurl blasts a Gargoyle and causes the flock to very nearly drop the rug. Several of the Gargoyles are taking an interest in the party now. 

OOC: You might want to roll initiative if you haven't already...


----------



## Lou (May 28, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

At the first sound of something unusual, Zurrilk draws his sword and looks skyward. Seeing the flock of seagulls gargoyles, Zurrik blasts the nearest empty-handed one with an eldritch blast, gaining its full attention.

OOC: init 1d20+5=8+5=13 to-hit RT 1d20+12=19+12=31; 7d6=[4,1,6,2,4,4,6] = (27)

OOC: [Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)] so roll that DC14


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2010)

Initiative (1d20+4=18)

H'Roosh readies himself to break the fall of the carpet (and whatever's in it), or to catch it if he's able.

If the opportunity to attack one of the gargoyles presents itself he'll take advantage.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl keeps his wand at the ready, but also readies himself to cast _Color Spray_ if he sees several gargoyles 'clustered' up together, ie. if he could hit several at once.

Gnurl's init. from previous post (388) = 11


----------



## mleibrock (May 28, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon watches the Gnome bring unnecessary trouble down on them and waits for the  to hit the fan.

initiative (1d20+3=14)


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2010)

OOC:   Beware angry Gnomes, Radoon!


----------



## mleibrock (May 28, 2010)

*Radoon*



Leif said:


> OOC:   Beware angry Gnomes, Radoon!




I do.. every night I dream about those dang angry gnomes!


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2010)

OOC: The Gargoyles go on 12, so you may attack if your initiative is higher. They are AC16. A couple do indeed flying into H'Roosh's range...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2010)

When one of the Gargoyles comes down to attack H'Roosh, he unleashes a flurry of strikes with fist and elbow.

[sblock=Actions]Ready Action - If Attacked:
To Hit (1d20+12=24, 1d20+12=28, 1d20+7=23)
Damage (2d6+5=12, 2d6+5=11, 2d6+5=11)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2010)

*Radoon*

If any of the creatures come within Radoon's reach, he will lash out.  The old Man reaches up at the flying critters and though he easily hits, his blows are little more than glancing. 

[sblock=Actions]
	
	



```
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2543332/]to hit gargoyle (1d20+15=25, 1d20+15=27)[/url]

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2543335/]dagger damage (1d6=1, 1d6=4)[/url]

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2543337/]bonus electrical damage and cold damage respectively (1d6=1, 1d6=5)[/url]


FYI, the first dagger (hit) has a Truedeath crystal (greater) in hilt – MIC page 66. (+1d6 vs undead, deliver sneak attacks and crit hits vs undead, also negates incorporeal creature’s 50% chance to avoid damage.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl will try to line up as many of the gargoyles as possible, and cast _lightning bolt_, hopefully catching at least three of them in the spell.

lightning bolt (10d6=30)

When he is able to act again, of course.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2010)

OOC: Will Gnurl include the carpet in the bolt or make an effort to avoid hitting it?


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

OOC: He'll do his best to avoid the carpet, but his primary concern is hitting the gargoyles.  As many of them as possible.  He has no animosity for carpets, last time I checked.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2010)

OOC: Sorry for the delays guys. I will post Friday!


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2010)

OOC: Hey!  That's tomorrow!  But, wait, Scotty, surely it's Friday now somewhere?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

Your attacks gain the attention of the gargoyles who in turn attack the group. Gnurl takes a glancing blow from a horn (2 damage) while Radoon is hit by claws and teeth (12 damage). Zurrik and H'Roosh are unmarked. None of the enemy is down, but several are badly wounded. The Gnome's spell does indeed cause them to lose their bundle and with a deft move H'Roosh manages to cushion the worst of the fall. There is some sort of human or humanoid wrapped up in the carpet. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Lou (Jun 12, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrilk again blasts the nearest gargoyle with an eldritch blast, gaining its full attention.

OOC: to-hit RT 1d20+12=10+12=22; 7d6=24

OOC: [Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)] so roll that DC14 again


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl picks out the biggest, meanest-looking, strongest gargoyle and casts _Baleful Polymorph_ on him.  "A thin little shell and a slimy trail, I command thee:  BE A SNAIL!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2010)

H'Roosh stands guard over the rug, waiting patiently for his opportunity to strike again at the gargoyles.

[sblock=OOC]When opportunity presents itself, H'Roosh will attack again:
To Hit (1d20+12=20, 1d20+12=28, 1d20+7=24)
Damage (2d6+5=10, 2d6+5=10, 2d6+5=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

Gnurl turns a flying Gargoyle into a snail which clatters to the ground and rolls into a ditch. Zurrik blasts one out of the sky and H'Roosh pounds to wounded Gargoyles into gravel. Before Radoon has a chance to put his daggers to work the remaining Gargoyles are in full retreat, flying up and away as fast as there stony wings can carry them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2010)

Leif said:


> Gnurl picks out the biggest, meanest-looking, strongest gargoyle and casts _Baleful Polymorph_ on him.  "A thin little shell and a slimy trail, I command thee:  BE A SNAIL!"




"You must spread some experience around before giving to Leif again."

Good one!


----------



## Lou (Jun 12, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Oh no they don't!"  Zurrik aims an Eldritch Spear at the lead gargoyle, before shifting to the trailing ones.

OOC:  Just how fast can they fly?  Eldritch Spear range is 250 ft.

OOC:  Eldritch Spear Blasts:


1d20+12; 7d6 → [4,12] = (16) 
1d20+12; 7d6 → [4,6,1,5,1,5,2] = (24) 
1d20+12; 7d6 → [15,12] = (27) 
1d20+12; 7d6 → [6,1,2,3,2,6,5] = (25) 
1d20+12; 7d6 → [3,12] = (15) 
1d20+12; 7d6 → [2,1,4,5,1,4,1] = (18) 
1d20+12; 7d6 → [12,12] = (24) 
1d20+12; 7d6 → [6,1,1,6,1,5,4] = (24) 
1d20+12; 7d6 → [12,12] = (24) 
1d20+12; 7d6 → [2,6,5,1,2,3,5] = (24)


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl will go to the ditch, find the snail, and pulverize it with his morning star.

OOC:  Thanks, Mowgli!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 13, 2010)

*Nice*



Leif said:


> Gnurl picks out the biggest, meanest-looking, strongest gargoyle and casts _Baleful Polymorph_ on him.  "A thin little shell and a slimy trail, I command thee:  BE A SNAIL!"




Great rhyme!  Love it!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 13, 2010)

*Radoon*

Watching the gargoyles retreat, Radoon will move to aid H'Roosh in capturing the carpet man and "uncovering" him.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Great rhyme!  Love it!



OOC:  Thanks, Mikey!

IC:  As the clumsily flying gargoyes wing their way away from the party, Gnurl gets  off a parting shot with his wand of _Magic Missile_ so they don't soon forget the fate that they suffered at our hands.

5d4+5=20 "Oooh, that was a _good_ one," quips Gnurl.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2010)

The snail proves quite durable, but a few stout whacks with a morning star does the trick. The wizard and the warlock bring down 4 more Gargoyles before they manage to get out of range. A man who smells of death and is covered open sores is revealed within the rug. He looks vaguely familiar...

OOC: 60' and taking double moves.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 13, 2010)

*Radoon*

Hmmm... would this be our old friend Geoffrey?

Spot check:
1d20+10=30


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl immediately wipes the snail goo from his morning star on some nearby grass.  "Man, that blasted snail was a _booger_ to mash!  What's up with ol' "Sores" over there, we know him from somewhere, don't we?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Hmmm... would this be our old friend Geoffrey?
> 
> Spot check:
> 1d20+10=30




OOC: Nope. We'll see if someone else guesses right before I reveal...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2010)

Would this be the Cleric from the first fight with the Lich?


----------



## Lou (Jun 14, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik turns to see who the others are talking about. "I hope you find our company more desirable than the gargoyles.  Who are you?"


----------



## Lou (Jun 14, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

OOC:  Blackberry double post.  Sorry!  I can post from my phone, but it's not easy.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Would this be the Cleric from the first fight with the Lich?




OOC: Yep.


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Sayyyy, you look awfully familiar.  Don't we know you from somewhere?"  Gnurl perhaps wrongly assumes that the man is alive, conscious, and able to speak.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2010)

He appears to be alive and battered, but alert. He seems to be suffering the afflictions of the curse, boils, an unpleasant odor of death and the inability to sleep without unpleasant dreams, which you have staved off with various magical means thanks to Captain Marin's people. He is half crazed from lack of sleep and doesn't appear to have shaved or bathed in some time. He blinks at the Gnome's question and licks his lips, but doesn't speak obviously confused by what has happened to him.


----------



## Lou (Jun 14, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"In this condition, we can safely assume that the gargoyles were not his to control. Perhaps we should take him to Lord Vasa's ship, so they can deal with him, while we make our final preparations?" Zurrik asks.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"He looks thirsty, the way he keeps licking his lips.  Anyone have some water for him?"  Gnurl is reluctant to let the filthy, odious fellow sup from his own waterskin.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2010)

"Water would be nice," the battered man announces in a raspy voice that doesn't seem to have spoken in quite some time. The fellow seems shocked at the sound of his own voice. He suddenly looks fearful. "Better hide, Gargoyles will be back with allies..."


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Oh, that's just lovely.  Umm, what sort of allies?  More gargoyles or something else?  Do you know where these gargoyles live around here?  Can you take us there?  Do they have a master that you know of, or are they just wild?"

And to his friends, Gnurl says, "We'd best heed his warning and move to a more defensible spot if we have one nearby.  H'Roosh, maybe you and Geoffrey could make a nice welcome for them like you did for those ... other beasties we bested not long ago?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 20, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon will offer the man(a) some water from his own waterskin and gives Gnurl a look as he seems reluctant to actually give the man water.

As he allows his skin to drain he will keep his eyes upward.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl just smiles.  "Boy, that Radoon! What a guy!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2010)

The man takes the proffered water and drinks slowly. 

Gnurl notices a foul smell beyond the grave smell around the man. A rank sewer kind of odor, but can't be sure of the source.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl watches the man very closely as he drinks, to be certain that he is actually drinking the water, and not just letting it dribble down his chin or something.  He says, when the man pauses between drinks, "Tell me, sir, from whence do you hail, and for how long have you been a prisoner of the gargoyles?"

As soon as he gets a chance, surreptitiously and very quietly, where he's sure that the man can't hear, he says to H'Roosh, "Let us be somewhat wary of this fellow.  Have you noted the smell of death that hangs about him?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2010)

He definitely drinks most of the water though he does spill a little. He returns the canteen with a nod of thanks. He blinks considering his answer. "I stowed away on the Bladewake and I've been in the Border Islands ah, em, a few days." It seems clear the fellow has lost track of time. "I was getting information and trying to contact some people I thought might oppose the Sea Sorcerer, when his minons, those Gargolyes, caught up with me. I've only be their prisoner a short while. I guess they were taking me to him."


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl makes a careful mental note of the direction that the departing gargoyles were headed.  "The _Sea Sorcerer_ you say?  So, presumably, following the gargoyles will lead us to him, you think?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2010)

"They might, I expect he's in his tower on his island. Not so very far from here."


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Can you tell us where, exactly, or perhaps show us?  If he is not with the gargoyles, then chasing them might be a colossal waste of our time and resources."


----------



## Lou (Jun 21, 2010)

Scotley said:


> He definitely drinks most of the water though he does spill a little. He returns the canteen with a nod of thanks. He blinks considering his answer. "I stowed away on the Bladewake and I've been in the Border Islands ah, em, a few days." It seems clear the fellow has lost track of time. "I was getting information and trying to contact some people I thought might oppose the Sea Sorcerer, when his minons, those Gargolyes, caught up with me. I've only be their prisoner a short while. I guess they were taking me to him."




"My name is Zurrik.  What's your name?  What information were you getting, and who were you trying to contact? Because we will be destroying the Sea Sorcerer shortly.  Any information would be appreciated."


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 23, 2010)

*Clarification*



Leif said:


> Gnurl watches the man very closely as he drinks, to be certain that he is actually drinking the water, and not just letting it dribble down his chin or something.  He says, when the man pauses between drinks, "Tell me, sir, from whence do you hail, and for how long have you been a prisoner of the gargoyles?"
> 
> As soon as he gets a chance, surreptitiously and very quietly, where he's sure that the man can't hear, he says to H'Roosh, "Let us be somewhat wary of this fellow.  Have you noted the smell of death that hangs about him?"




OOC - Scott,  just to be clear...is the smell of death the same as it was for us before we had our scent and sores magically covered up?


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 23, 2010)

*Radoon*



Lou said:


> "My name is Zurrik.  What's your name?  What information were you getting, and who were you trying to contact? Because we will be destroying the Sea Sorcerer shortly.  Any information would be appreciated."




Radoon, just about to speak to the man, quiets when Zurrik speaks up and asks the questions the old man was going to ask?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Scott,  just to be clear...is the smell of death the same as it was for us before we had our scent and sores magically covered up?




OOC: Yes, the same.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2010)

"I was looking for any enemies of the Sea Sorcerer. It seems I've found them. I thought perhaps there might be others, but it seems he's been cleaning house and killing off any of his people who might have become disloyal." 

OOC: Please note that you are aware of the location of the Sea Sorcerer's Island and tower. It is on the charts you have aboard your ship.


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl clears his throat and blushes, "Ahh, never mind, we have charts to the island aboard our ship, I think..unless my memory is playing more tricks on me."


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 25, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> "I was looking for any enemies of the Sea Sorcerer. It seems I've found them. I thought perhaps there might be others, but it seems he's been cleaning house and killing off any of his people who might have become disloyal."
> 
> OOC: Please note that you are aware of the location of the Sea Sorcerer's Island and tower. It is on the charts you have aboard your ship.




"You mentioned gathering information to relay to those who might help destroy the Sorcerer.  What information, if any, were you able to gather.  And, why exactly were you being taken to him rather than just done away with?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2010)

"To answer your second question first, I don't know. They could have slain me easily enough. I presume they had orders to do otherwise. As for information, I was trying to figure out what he's doing now and what allies he might have at his disposal. I didn't find much. He's been taking revenge on some of his old allies, who didn't want to go back to following his orders after years of being ignored. He's got that flock of Gargoyles and a pack of local bully boys led by a minotaur out on the streets. I wasn't able to find out anything about what is happening within the tower itself."


----------



## Lou (Jun 29, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Where do we find the bully boys and the bull-headed one?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl shares Zurrik's curiosity.  " 'On the streets' you say?  Is this a city-dwelling Minotaur?  I think I've met a few of those in my time, or maybe they shared a different part of their anatomy with a bull...."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2010)

Leif said:


> Gnurl shares Zurrik's curiosity.  " 'On the streets' you say?  Is this a city-dwelling Minotaur?  I think I've met a few of those in my time, or maybe they shared a different part of their anatomy with a bull...."




H'Roosh smiles at the Gnome's remark and exhibits a rare display of humor. "Now's not the time to share another story of your amorous exploits, Gnurl . . . we've got work to do!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 30, 2010)

*Mule chimes in*

Ooc - rofl


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



Mowgli said:


> H'Roosh smiles at the Gnome's remark and exhibits a rare display of humor. "Now's not the time to share another story of your amorous exploits, Gnurl . . . we've got work to do!"



Gnurl glares vehemently at H'Roosh and says, "Amorous??  Why I....," then comes the dawn as he remembers what he said, "Oh no, no, no, no, no!  You totally misunderstand me.  But, ah, well, let's just let it drop.  I'll stop digging before this gets any deeper."  Poor Gnurl.  Dammit.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2010)

OOC: Here in the Border Isle's far from the heart of the Empire, humanoids, even fairly exotic one's like Minotaurs are citizens. 

The priest isn't sure where the gang might be. He's been avoiding rather than seeking them.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Alright then, Priesty, let's say that as you state, you prefer to avoid trouble like this minotaur.  So where would be the _last_ place you would want to be alone on a dark, stormy night?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 1, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon jokes, "I would think the last place they might want to be is rolled up in a rug being carried by Gargoyles." 

Radoon looks up as he says this.  He will then go to the rug the man was wrapped in and drags it under some cover.  (Perhaps an awning, tent or at the very least a tree - to hopefully remain out of sight of the gargoyles).  He will then begin inspecting the rug for any possible clues.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl smiles at Radoon's levity and watches as he inspects the rug, keeping at least one keen gnomish eye peeled for any threats that may approach from the air or on the streets.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2010)

H'Roosh continues to watch the streets and air, of course. Once Radoon's finished hiding the evidence of the fight he indicates his readiness to proceed.

"It seems to me that we might be well served by seeking out some of the Sea Sorcerer's old allies - the one's he's now alienated. 'The enemey of mine enemy is my friend,' and all that."

OOC: Apologies if this has been mentioned - I'm having a little trouble remembering stuff today.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> H'Roosh continues to watch the streets and air, of course. Once Radoon's finished hiding the evidence of the fight he indicates his readiness to proceed.
> 
> "It seems to me that we might be well served by seeking out some of the Sea Sorcerer's old allies - the one's he's now alienated. 'The enemey of mine enemy is my friend,' and all that."
> 
> OOC: Apologies if this has been mentioned - I'm having a little trouble remembering stuff today.




Glad you are doing ok Mikey.

I think the witch we just visited at the busted skull kinda fell into the category.  Scott, is this the case?


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



Mowgli said:


> H'Roosh continues to watch the streets and air, of course. Once Radoon's finished hiding the evidence of the fight he indicates his readiness to proceed.
> 
> "It seems to me that we might be well served by seeking out some of the Sea Sorcerer's old allies - the one's he's now alienated. 'The enemey of mine enemy is my friend,' and all that."



"That's a very good idea, H'Roosh!  Hmm, do we know of any persons who fit into that category, other than the witch whose company we just left?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Glad you are doing ok Mikey.
> 
> I think the witch we just visited at the busted skull kinda fell into the category.  Scott, is this the case?




OOC: Seems likely and she has already rendered you some assistance. 



Mowgli said:


> OOC: Apologies if this has been mentioned - I'm having a little trouble remembering stuff today.




OOC: Perhaps alluded to, but I don't think stated bluntly until now. 



Leif said:


> "That's a very good idea, H'Roosh!  Hmm, do we know of any persons who fit into that category, other than the witch whose company we just left?"




OOC: Other than the Cleric before you, you have no such acquaintances, but you have been led to believe they may exist though they appear to be vanishing under the attentions of the Lich and his minions at an alarming rate...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Radoon jokes, "I would think the last place they might want to be is rolled up in a rug being carried by Gargoyles."
> 
> Radoon looks up as he says this.  He will then go to the rug the man was wrapped in and drags it under some cover.  (Perhaps an awning, tent or at the very least a tree - to hopefully remain out of sight of the gargoyles).  He will then begin inspecting the rug for any possible clues.




The rug is a little tattered, dusty and bloodstained, but once you give it a little shake it is suddenly restored to pristine condition. There is some magic about this carpet.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl draws forth his _Wand of Detect Magic_ and uses it to more carefully inspect the rug.  "I know we know it's magical, because we saw it flying.  But I am curious whether it may bear any other sorts of enchantments other than the _Transmutation Magic_ that gives it the power of flight."

Pic for Radoon:


----------



## Lou (Jul 3, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik looks over the rug curiously.

OOC:  _Detect Magic_ on the rug.​


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 3, 2010)

Leif said:


> Gnurl draws forth his _Wand of Detect Magic_ and uses it to more carefully inspect the rug.  "I know we know it's magical, because we saw it flying.  But I am curious whether it may bear any other sorts of enchantments other than the _Transmutation Magic_ that gives it the power of flight."
> 
> Pic for Radoon:




ROFL!  That is a GREAT pic Leif!


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

OOC:  Hehehe, glad you like the pic Mikey!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2010)

The rug was flying because the Gargoyles were carrying it, but the magical examination reveals that it does appear to be a carpet of flying.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

OOC: How big is the rug?  Is it big enough to carry the whole party?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2010)

The rug is 10' by 10' meaning it can carry about 800 pounds (it can actually carry double that at reduced speed). But you'll need a command word to activate it.


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl carefully studies the pattern of threads in the rug, looking for some hidden clue woven into the very fabric of the rug.  He will also have Featherwind help him in his search.  "Sometimes, the arcanist who constructs a device like this will leave a reminder or clue to the Command Word, or perhaps the Command Word itself, woven into the item itself."

skill checks:  spellcraft, knowledge arcana, and spot checks (1d20+26=43, 1d20+17=36, 1d20+3=14)  With Featherwind's help, his spot check is a 17 instead of 14.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2010)

Gnurl is sure he is on the right path, but he can't quite pick out the pattern in the complex embroidery. 

The Cleric comments, "I know the commands for the rug for it is mine, but I think we should clarify my status before I start sharing secrets."


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Nonplussed, Gnurl immediately stops his inspection of the rug and looks up at the cleric.  "Your 'status'?  That almost sounded like a job application.  What, exactly, do you propose, Sir?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2010)

"Your watery friend there has already suggested it," he gestures at H'Roosh. "An alliance, we work together to bring down the Sorcerer. You very nearly got him last time when I was aiding him. Perhaps working together we can defeat him permanently and end this curse."


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Very well, if the offer has been extended, I'll certainly not gainsay my comrade H'Roosh.  I know better!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 7, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> "Your watery friend there has already suggested it," he gestures at H'Roosh. "An alliance, we work together to bring down the Sorcerer. You very nearly got him last time when I was aiding him. Perhaps working together we can defeat him permanently and end this curse."




OOC - I can't remember, has he told us why he wants the Sea Sorcerer to fall?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2010)

He hasn't, but I'd guess it's because when we were kicking Sea Sorcerer ass before the Cleric was on his side. The Sea Sorcerer cursed the cleric and left him for dead, I think.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> He hasn't, but I'd guess it's because when we were kicking Sea Sorcerer ass before the Cleric was on his side. The Sea Sorcerer cursed the cleric and left him for dead, I think.




OOC: That pretty much covers it. That and the fact that the Sea Sorcerer's Gargoyles took him prisoner.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 12, 2010)

*Radoon*

I for one am happy to accept your help, we could definitely use it.  How are you physically?  Do you need any healing?  

To the party, "So do you guys think we should take care of these thugs first or can we just sail on the the sorcerer's?


----------



## Lou (Jul 12, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"I'll follow your lead, but my preference is to divide and conquer."


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"As tired as I am of this blasted curse (and believe me, I'm _very_ tired of it) I have to say that pretty much anything that delays our confrontation with the Sea Sorcerer is a good thing.  And what in HE** did that comment mean, anyway, Zurrik?"


----------



## Lou (Jul 12, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Sorry, perhaps you know it by the miltary term 'defeat in detail' or by the proverb 'to rule securely, don't allow alliances of your enemies.'  I am simply suggesting that we fight many smaller battles rather than one large one."


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



Lou said:


> "Sorry, perhaps you know it by the miltary term 'defeat in detail' or by the proverb 'to rule securely, don't allow alliances of your enemies.'  I am simply suggesting that we fight many smaller battles rather than one large one."



"Umm, Yeah, *pshaw* _of course_ that's what you meant.  I knew that!  Yes, sounds like a wise course to me."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 12, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Umm, Yeah, *pshaw* _of course_ that's what you meant.  I knew that!  Yes, sounds like a wise course to me."




Ooc- Love the "Pshaw" Leif.  Classic from high school!


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 14, 2010)

*Ooc*

Not to rush the GM, but I was kinda waiting on an answer from the cleric before continuing.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2010)

"I am whole, but I could use some sleep and perhaps a bath..."


----------



## Leif (Jul 19, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"*Ahem* Wellll... I wasn't going to say anything, buuuuttt....   No, just kidding, you actually seem as fresh as a daisy!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 22, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> "I am whole, but I could use some sleep and perhaps a bath..."




"As we all could I'm sure. Shall we find a pint and celebrate our alliance?  First round's on me.  Heck... maybe if we are obnoxious enough we might even attract some Minotaurs and have some free entertainment"


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



mleibrock said:


> "As we all could I'm sure. Shall we find a pint and celebrate our alliance?  First round's on me.  Heck... maybe if we are obnoxious enough we might even attract some Minotaurs and have some free entertainment"



"Sure, Radoon, I'll be sure to keep my fingers crossed, 'cause goodness knows, I can _never_ meet enough drunken minotaurs in one day."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 25, 2010)

*Radoon*

to the cleric, "Well, you've been in this area a while...where would be able to procure a bath and some food and drink."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2010)

"I believe there is a bath house not to far from here and I know a decent place to eat nearby."


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Well let's move out to the bathhouse.  We have stayed here in the open long enough.  Which direction?" Zurrik asks the priest.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"I'll even spare you my singing on the way to the bathhouse," says Gnurl, thinking that once he is _in_ the bath, well, that's a whole different matter!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2010)

He directs you uphill toward a nicer area of town. The large squat stone building is old, but well preserved. The interior proves to be clean, warm and steamy. Attendants take your gear and exchange it for towels soap and brushes. A list of fees on a placard includes modest prices such services as laundry, boot polishing, weapon sharpening and armor oiling. A sluicing area is following by an area where patrons are oiled and scraped down with shells by attendants then sluiced again before entering the common bath. The large common bath is arranged in steps with shorter folk at one end and gradually getting deeper to the point were a giant lounges neck deep. Perhaps a dozen men of various races are currently partaking of services. Female patrons have a completely separate facility entered by a different door.


----------



## Lou (Jul 28, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"I'll stand watch first, and switch out."  Zurrik noses around the area looking for suspicious activity.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 29, 2010)

Lou said:


> "I'll stand watch first, and switch out."  Zurrik noses around the area looking for suspicious activity.




OOC: Want to make some spot or listen checks?


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl sees and hears nothing as he is shedding clothes as fast as he can.  In the buff in two shakes, he takes a gold piece from his pouch, gives it to an attendant and gets to bathing as quickly as he can.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2010)

*Radoon*

Being a bit nervous about handing over his belongings, he quickly stuffs anything of value in his knife pack and hands it to Zurrick.  The rest of his carrying gear, he will check.  He will help the local economy by browsing the placard and then request one of everything.  "Could be one of the last times he enjoys such services", he thinks to himself.

Radoon picks up his towel and soap and falls in line at the appropriate height to enjoy warm water.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2010)

The attendants are perhaps a bit heavy handed, but you sink into the warm bath quite clean and relaxed. The water is just right. A plump halfling drifts lazily over to Gnurl. He is the only other inhabitant of the 'shallow end' just now. "Good day to you sir. Don't believe I've noticed you in town before. I'm Bartleyby Sorrel, best green grocer in town."


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



Scotley said:


> The attendants are perhaps a bit heavy handed, but you sink into the warm bath quite clean and relaxed. The water is just right. A plump halfling drifts lazily over to Gnurl. He is the only other inhabitant of the 'shallow end' just now. "Good day to you sir. Don't believe I've noticed you in town before. I'm Bartleyby Sorrel, best green grocer in town."



"Pleased to meet you, Mr. Sorrel, I am called Gnurl Whiskerling," Gnurl begins to whisper and raises his hand to shield is words, "I am something of a stage magician myself, you know, I work children's birthday parties and such, pull rabbits out of a hat, that sort of thing."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2010)

"Ah perhaps that explains the strange group of fellows you came in with, some sort of traveling performers are you? I must say some of your friends look rather unsavory, but I guess someone must play the bad guy in your productions eh?"


----------



## Lou (Aug 1, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik takes the knife pack from Radoon and anything else that the others want him to hold before nosing around in a circular fashion, looking and listening for trouble.  He starts with the inside of the entrance and works ourward.

[sblock=rolls]
Listen/Spot rolls
Roll Lookup
1d20+4; 1d20+2 → [19,4] = (23) 
1d20+4; 1d20+2 → [6,2] = (8) 

1d20+4; 1d20+2 → [6,4] = (10) 
1d20+4; 1d20+2 → [11,2] = (13) 

1d20+4; 1d20+2 → [9,4] = (13) 
1d20+4; 1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2010)

Zurrik finds the bathhouse holds no disturbing secrets. Some people come and go as he makes his circuit. Nothing strikes him as dangerous or troubling.


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



Scotley said:


> "Ah perhaps that explains the strange group of fellows you came in with, some sort of traveling performers are you? I must say some of your friends look rather unsavory, but I guess someone must play the bad guy in your productions eh?"



"Exactly, exactly!  They are really quite charming fellows I must say.  Don't let their bedraggled, harsh appearance fool you."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 1, 2010)

*Radoon*

_Wow, this feels so good...I wish M. were here to enjoy this with me._  Radoon thinks to himself.  He feels his eyelids getting heavy.  _Damn, I better get out of this warm bath before I fall asleep and drown._

Radoon will exit the water after 10-12 minutes, dry off and sit and enjoy the feeling of being clean.

OOC - feel free to carry on with Gnurl for whatever would be equivalent to 10-12 minutes.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2010)

The giant at the far end of the pool makes his exit lowering the water level just a bit and forcing the attendants to add more. Soon everyone gets a turn and is clean and fresh. The cleric gets his hair cut and beard trimmed as well. Your immediate need for cleanliness obliged thoughts begin to turn to food. It has been some time now since your breakfast, large though it was...


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl burps loudly, "BURRRRRRP!  Oh, sorry, heh, was that out loud?  Guess maybe it's time for a refill now that I've cleared out some space."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking fresher than you have in some time. The party exits the bathhouse into the warm afternoon sun. The Cleric looks about getting his bearings and then points up the street to a little cafe. "Will that do?" He asks?


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Quite nicely, yes!  Let's go get us some grub!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2010)

The little cafe is known as the Two Trees based on the large elms that shade the space next to the cafe. The restaurant itself is rather small, mostly kitchen, but the outdoor space is pleasant enough. A few patrons remain lingering over a late lunch, but the typical midday rush is past. A tall stocky woman of about Radoon's years in an apron greets you and says, "Just sit where you like and I'll fetch you some drinks, we have a bit of the fruit and wine left or there's ale, beer or spring water as you wish dears." In one corner of the lot is a small pond with a tidy rock lined stream that weaves across the property giving the space a coolness and soft splashing sound. No doubt this is the source of the spring water.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon takes a seat at a table near the pond and has a look before sitting to see if there is any critters in there.  As they pass the woman, Radoon replies, "Fresh fruit and wine would be very welcome indeed."


----------



## Lou (Aug 5, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik answers, "Spring water, if you please." He finds a spot where he can watch the sky.

When the water is brought, Zurrik will taste it and then play with the glass as he surveys the area, always keeping one eye upwards.

Speaking with the hostess he asks, "Have there been any problems around this area with thugs recently?"  Zurrik looks at her for a non-verbal response.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2010)

"Water would suit. Thank you."


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Ale for me, please, Good Lady."  Gnurl will sit close to the stream and watch the water babbling by with fascination.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2010)

Fruit comes in a mug and mixed with wine and juice. The tropical nature of the area has provided a guava like fruit, orange slices and a small dark berry. 

The water is quite clean pure and refreshing. 

The barmaid claps Gnurl lightly on the back as she puts down his mug. "Water's fine for listening' to, but ales fer drinkin' eh deary." Her rosy complexion may owe as much to visiting the ale barrel as working in the outdoors. 

To Zurrik she answers guilelessly. "Not so's you'd notice luv. It's a rough town this is. We get our share of rabble-rousers, specially them goblintypes and gnollkin when they gets to drinkin' mind. Haven't seen anything I'd call unusual like if I take yer meanin'."


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

"Ahh, thank you, Goodwife.  Zurrik, if gnolls and goblins don't count as strange, what do you suppose _would_"?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2010)

OOC: Humanoids are fairly common out here in the border isles though much less so in the Empire proper.


----------



## Lou (Aug 8, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik shrugs at Gnurl.  "Any sign of a minotaur and friends on this side of town?" Zurrik asks directly.


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl returns Zurrik's shrug.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon helps himself to the fruit and tastes the local grape.  He sits back in his chair,  enjoying this place and listening to his friends fumble about trying to acquire information.  He will keep his smile hidden.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2010)

"I can't say as I've seen a minotaur round here. Will you gentlemen be dining? We've a bit of pork left on the spit from lunch, it gettin' nice and crisp just now and Lar's made a nice gravy from the drippin's and we've plenty of good bread to go with and perhaps a roasted parsnip or too. Some nice eels in a bucket we was gonna cook up for the dinner crowd, but we can fry one up now if you like. There's a good soup of fresh vegetables and we've some right fine figs in a crock on the coals might be ready if you've a taste for somethin' sweet. There's some little game hens Lar'll roast up for you if you can wait a bit. Got some dandy aged cheddar left and some apples if you're just lookin' for a nibble."  She looks at you all expectantly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2010)

H'Roosh listens carefully to the woman's words as she responds to his friends questions.

OOC: Sense Motive on the woman - looking for fear in particular but lying will do as well.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 9, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> "I can't say as I've seen a minotaur round here. Will you gentlemen be dining? We've a bit of pork left on the spit from lunch, it gettin' nice and crisp just now and Lar's made a nice gravy from the drippin's and we've plenty of good bread to go with and perhaps a roasted parsnip or too. Some nice eels in a bucket we was gonna cook up for the dinner crowd, but we can fry one up now if you like. There's a good soup of fresh vegetables and we've some right fine figs in a crock on the coals might be ready if you've a taste for somethin' sweet. There's some little game hens Lar'll roast up for you if you can wait a bit. Got some dandy aged cheddar left and some apples if you're just lookin' for a nibble."  She looks at you all expectantly.




Radoon looks at the others with a bit of a perplexed look on his face.  "Wow!!!  Now these are choices!!!  I've always been a man who knows my mind but all this food makes me second guess.  That crispy pork sounds absolutely amazing!  I think I'll go with that paired with some gravy and bread for lapping it up."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2010)

"Excellent choice sailor," and she calls over her shoulder, "hey Lar, fetch some of that pork and put it to bed with a warm blanket."  Presumably this is waitress speak for bread and gravy. 




Mowgli said:


> H'Roosh listens carefully to the woman's words as she responds to his friends questions.
> 
> OOC: Sense Motive on the woman - looking for fear in particular but lying will do as well.




H'Roosh gets the impression this woman is pretty much what she appears and that she has little to hide and is big and stout enough to fear little, though it seems likely she doesn't want to pluck a game hen and is hopeful you'll go for the pork, soup or eels instead. 

The Cleric, who's clearly not been eating regularly, smacks his lips after a healthy pull of ale, "Goodwoman, a platter of the cheddar and apples while your kitchen compatriot fries up an eel and follow it up with some of the figs if you'd be so kind." 

She smiles claps him on the back, "Lor, you got an appetite for a skinny fella don'tcha?" She calls out more strange requests to the kitchen involving making the eel dance and being a sweetie.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2010)

Deciding the woman is pretty much what she seems, H'Roosh shrugs fatalistically and orders the eels and soup.


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"I'm notoriously bad with decisions, so why don't you just surprise me, Milady?" says Gnurl with a courtly bow.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2010)

The woman brings Gnurl some apples and cheddar and then some of the pork in gravy with a big piece of dark bread as well as roasted parsnip. Radoon gets the same. H'Roosh gets soup and the Cleric apples and cheddar. The apples are crisp and the cheese rich and flavorful. 

The eels take a bit longer, but prove to be perfectly cooked and quite tasty. 

She also refills the drinks. 

The warm afternoon is quite pleasant under the trees with the cool spring water flowing past and good food and cold drinks in abundance.  

An older fellow with a battered lute shuffles in as you are finishing you first course. He is rather rumpled with lank salt and pepper hair and blood shot eyes. It seems likely that he just crawled out of bed well after noon. The barmaid brings him a large mug and a couple of parsnips with a hunk of bread without being asked. He plucks at the strings absently and fiddles with the tuning pegs a bit. The ale seems to restore him to some semblance of life. He nibbles a parsnip and then strums a melancholy tune as he works his way through the other parsnip and some of the bread along with all the ale. He finally looks up as the barmaid brings out the honey roasted figs. She gives the Cleric a portion and offers more to any who want them. As the barmaid returns to refill his mug the old minstrel asks. "Any of you gents fancy a tune this afternoon?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"But of course, my good fellow," says Gnurl as he surreptitiously (where no one can see, he intends) fishes a gold piece from him pouch.  "You don't seem to be much in the mood to regale us with a lively jig, so how about a more somber tune of unrequited loves and endless regrets?"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 14, 2010)

*Radoon*



Leif said:


> "But of course, my good fellow," says Gnurl as he surreptitiously (where no one can see, he intends) fishes a gold piece from him pouch.  "You don't seem to be much in the mood to regale us with a lively jig, so how about a more somber tune of unrequited loves and endless regrets?"




"Now nopw, Gnurl,  We don't all want to hear a tune about your lack of luck with the ladies."


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"No, you've got it all wrong, Radoon!  Songs about me and countless lasses who have succumbed to my ponderous, Gnomish charms tend to be more, shall we say, adult oriented -- too much so for listening while dining.  These songs that I mentioned were the ones about _you_ and the myriad women who have scorned the dainty lily of your love."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon barely hears the gnomes retort.  He is lost in the sound of the water and begins to wonder how life will be off a ship for an extended period of time.  He suspects it might not be so bad with a wonderful woman such as "M" by his side but still, it's a huge change for him and a little unnerving as a result.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Somewhat disappointed that Radoon did not return his last salvo of invective, Gnurl sighs, shrugs, and gets back to eating.  "Guess I won that round," he says.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2010)

The mistral chuckles and has another pull of ale before launching into a ballad:

_She met him at the water's edge No thought for the seagull's cry Nor waves that sought her tiny feet Nor the beautiful azure sky.

She shyly met him poorly dressed
With her straight long hair of dull brown No beauty touched her thin pale cheek Yet hungrily he pulled her down.

For love of him she gave her all As he so gladly to her pressed One goal in mind was all he had Twas quick he came to passion's crest.

Once his pleasure was sought and won He swiftly stood and made to go. Her trembling arms begged him to stay, He merely laughed and told her "No".

"Was nothing but a fancy passed, And nothing more, you must see. Perfect beauty is what I want, I find you are too plain for me."

He left her there in crumpled pain. Long in love's agony she lay,
Until the tide came gently in, To silently take her away.

So time did pass as time will do Til came another azure day. The man again stood on the beach His desire barely held at bay.

He waited while the day grew long Until at last with angry cry He cursed and shook a knotted fist At the darkening azure sky.

To the tavern he turned his thoughts But stopped and stood frozen in place. It seemed he heard a lovely song That took him in it's sweet embrace.

A movement in the swelling sea Caused him to doubt his narrowed eyes. Out of the deep and foamy brine An enchanting form did arise.

He caught his breath in lustful joy His chest pained by a heart too fast. The perfect beauty for which he yearned Was there within his reach at last.

She sang to him so soft and sweet, Ivory arms reached out in plea Of nothing else he saw or heard As he blindly stepped into the sea.

Now off the beach and to the East Tis an inlet that hides a cave,
Fiercely guarded by rugged rock And by the awesome pounding wave.

Within this place a mermaid sings And guards a pirate's chest of old. For in this chest her true love lies Lifeless upon a bed of gold._


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2010)

*Radoon*

"Nicely done!!  How did you come to know this song?  Would you like to sit a bit and have a bite with us?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Yes, join us, Master Minstrel!  How cam you by this song that you just sang for us?  Are these waters and gold a work of fancy or be there a grain of truth within these charming words?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2010)

"Don't mind if I do. I figure there is a grain of truth in all the really great songs. Trouble is separating the wheat from the chaff." He helps himself to the offered food and more drink. "I sense you are the sort of bold fellows about which song are writ and tales are told. In the market for a profitable quest are you? For a small fee I could trace back the origins of that little cautionary tale and perhaps find the truth that will lead you back to the gold in the box."  He leans in conspiratorially for emphasis and rubs thumb and forefinger together before his face, a twinkle in his eye.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"And just how much would ye be askin' we poor folk for, Sir?  Now if you find yourself in need of a spell or three, I might just know someone who can help you out.  And if you have some enemies that just cry out to be dealt with, well, I'm all but certain that the bunch of us can give them a good, stern 'talking to,' if you follow me."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2010)

The man considers, obviously trying to determine what sort of gravy train he might be on to. "Well, I'm just a simple singer, I've no enemies to speak of. If I do cross paths with someone I find that spreading a carefully worded song around to other players in town quickly embarrasses the trouble maker into doing right. As for spells, my needs are simple and I need no Djinni to fulfill my wishes--a warm bed, a cool drink and a hot meal can all be earned with a few tunes. But I'm getting older and it would be nice to have a few coin set aside for my twilight years." He takes another drink and makes one final calculation before pitching his offer. "How about 100 gp as a retainer, reasonable expenses as I'll likely have to buy a few drinks for fellow songsmen to trace the origins and maybe pay a few coins to have a look at records and tomes, maps and such like. Then say another 2 gold a day for the usual coin I earn for playing the local taverns? A reasonable offer for my dedicated services."


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl whips out his tablet and produces a charcoal pencil from _somewhere_ and prepares to do some cipherin':  "Hmm, let's see carry the two....divide by 1,2,3, oh, hell, divide by 9....take the cube root of the hypontenuse.....tell you what, will 150 gp cover it do you think?"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon listens half-halfheartedly to Gnurl and the musician barter, still focused on the water but when they finish their conversation and quiet ensues, it prompts him to pipe up.  "I'm not sure about all that as we currently have quite a bit of work to do before we can get to any of that but I will pay you for any information you might have about the sea sorcerer, his allies or any minotaur sightings lately."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2010)

The old minstrel eagerly accepts Gnurl's offer of 150 gp. "You won't be disappointed. I will leave no stone unturned until I have all the information that can be found." 

In response to Radoon he is more hesitant. "I wouldn't describe the Sea Sorcerer has having much in the way of allies. More a collection of misfits who hang around for lack of anyone else who will have them and a few who serve out of fear." His hand shakes a little as he drinks more ale. "When I was younger, rumor had it he was responsible for a lot of the criminal activity around here, that he headed some sort of gang, but most people say he's a crazy old recluse with little interest in the world beyond his tower these days." He considers the question about a minotaur for a moment. "There's a nasty fellow in the Border Isles, a minotaur with a reputation as a pirate and cutthroat. Haven't seen him myself, but I've heard he's a singularly unpleasant fellow. I'd start walking the other way in a big hurry if you see him."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2010)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> The old minstrel eagerly accepts Gnurl's offer of 150 gp. "You won't be disappointed. I will leave no stone unturned until I have all the information that can be found."
> 
> In response to Radoon he is more hesitant. "I wouldn't describe the Sea Sorcerer has having much in the way of allies. More a collection of misfits who hang around for lack of anyone else who will have them and a few who serve out of fear." His hand shakes a little as he drinks more ale. "When I was younger, rumor had it he was responsible for a lot of the criminal activity around here, that he headed some sort of gang, but most people say he's a crazy old recluse with little interest in the world beyond his tower these days." He considers the question about a minotaur for a moment. "There's a nasty fellow in the Border Isles, a minotaur with a reputation as a pirate and cutthroat. Haven't seen him myself, but I've heard he's a singularly unpleasant fellow. I'd start walking the other way in a big hurry if you see him."




"Hmmm... a pirate you say... sounds like just the type of rap-scallion who needs to be fish food.  You wouldn't happen to know his name, his ship's name or specific haunts he likes to visit in the Border Isles?  Or any reference to any of these in any songs you know or have heard?  Of course we would never mention from where this information came."  Radoon reaches into his pack and jingles his money pouch.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



Scotley said:


> The old minstrel eagerly accepts Gnurl's offer of 150 gp. "You won't be disappointed. I will leave no stone unturned until I have all the information that can be found."



"I fear you misunderstand me, my good fellow.  I will pay _up to_ 150 gp for the information, depending upon how good it proves to actually be.  Now, allowing for your expenses in gaining access to the information, I'm prepared to pay you 2 gp now.  With that, you can begin your 'snoop' and earn as much of the remaining 148 gp as you are able, depending upon the quality of your information." 

Gnurl gives the rotter 2 gp and kinda hopes he never sees him again.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2010)

"Laxos is the Minotaur's name. He was on the Bleakborn with Captain Dimshade who was said to be undead of some sort, but that ship was lost last year. Laxos was one of the few survivors. Rumor was that it was a mutiny gone bad, but no one is sure which side Laxos was on. He spent some time up North End way (the most lawless, least civilized part of the Border Isles), but I hear he's in the city of late."


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Lovely," says Gnurl.  "So what do you wish to do about that, my cohorts?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2010)

"I thought we were here to deal with the Sea Sorcerer and get this curse removed. It seems to me that getting sidetracked and going after the Minotaur at this juncture would be a waste of resources better used to accomplish our task."


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



Mowgli said:


> "I thought we were here to deal with the Sea Sorcerer and get this curse removed. It seems to me that getting sidetracked and going after the Minotaur at this juncture would be a waste of resources better used to accomplish our task."



"*snif, snif*  Yes, I am getting tired of smelling your stink, H'Roosh!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2010)

H'Roosh gazes flatly at the Gnome and replies, completely deadpan, "My point exactly, friend."


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl puts his hand to his breast and feigns total abject shock.  "Moi??  Surely you can't be serious!  Why I'm a cute little Gnome and fresh as a daisy!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2010)

OOC: Okay, so clean and well fed, what's next for our intrepid adventurers? Time to seek the Lich's tower? Gonna go Bull baiting? Regroup at the ship and make a plan? Something completely different? Something a little different? Figure out where Geoffrey is hiding?


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Sated, Gnurl leans back in his chair and belches tremendously.  "Um, this is one of those places where belching is considered a compliment to the chef, is it not?   Oh, well, no matter.  What say we get us a lich while the gettin' is good and I'm in the mood for it?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2010)

"Aye, Gnurl, that's my vote as well." (Stoic as always . . .)


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 3, 2010)

*Radoon*

"Well...it seems I am outvoted on this one and have no real reason to object" so he reaches into his bag to pay for his delicious meal.


----------



## Lou (Sep 3, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Priest, which way to the tower, so we can scout out the defenses."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 4, 2010)

"Well, you'll need a boat, it is on a small island about four hours' sail from here."


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Boats, or rather, boat, we have!  Now where did the _CrestDancer_ get off to?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 4, 2010)

OOC: It is likely still where you left it at the docks, but it is possible that Captain Swabby is even now sailing away with much of your accumulated treasure aboard...


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 4, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: It is likely still where you left it at the docks, but it is possible that Captain Swabby is even now sailing away with much of your accumulated treasure aboard...




Evil GM!


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



Scotley said:


> OOC: It is likely still where you left it at the docks, but it is possible that Captain Swabby is even now sailing away with much of your accumulated treasure aboard...



"If Cap'n Swabby is not where we left him, I swear I'm going to put him on potato peeling duty for a YEAR!"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 7, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon will give 5 GP to the musician for the information and wave down their server to see what the damage is.  He will treat his companions and express his gratitude for a wonderful meal.

"So is it back to the boat then?"  He says to his mates.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2010)

The meal proves to be quite reasonable for such a pleasant atmosphere and repast. Wandering back to the docks you see the ships are still there. Geoffrey has stationed a handful of his people on the dock near the gangway to the Crestdancer. A sound policy from the looks of the folk how lurk in the shadows here. Captain Swabby and his crew of two are hard at work on routine chores.


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Pardon me for a moment, gents!  I should speak to Cap'n Swabby while we're here."  And with that, Gnurl heads over to the CrestDancer and pokes his head (and the rest of his wee  body) into the forecastle of the CrestDancer.  "Ahoy Cap'n Swabby!" says Gnurl to the animated mop.  "Everything's ship shape, I trust?  Any difficulties or strange occurrences to report?  I'll be gone again for probably at least a day or more, so now is the time to speak if there are reports to be made."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2010)

"Why all is right with world sir. Just needed to tidy up a bit. You might want to thing about laying in some fresh stores before we sail again. Had a few fellows poking around earlier, but those gents on the doc seem to have put them to flight. No one actually came aboard. I figure they decided to seek easier prey." 

        *GM:*  After the long voyage out the food supply is pretty much exhausted.


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



Scotley said:


> "Why all is right with world sir. Just needed to tidy up a bit. You might want to thing about laying in some fresh stores before we sail again. Had a few fellows poking around earlier, but those gents on the doc seem to have put them to flight. No one actually came aboard. I figure they decided to seek easier prey."
> 
> *GM:*  After the long voyage out the food supply is pretty much exhausted.











*OOC:*


Gnurl heads to the nearest provisioner to replenish the ships stores of the _CrestDancer_, gives them 250 gp and tells them that the _CrestDancer_ (That shp just there, docked in Berth #xxx) needs to be re-supplied for a voyage of several weeks, with food, water, ropes, tar, and other expendables.






"Just take the supplies onboard for me, and leave any overage of gold in the forecastle," Gnurl says, doubting seriously whether he'll find so much as two coppers in the forecastle when next he returns to the ship.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2010)

The resupply needs attended to, it is time to decide what to do next...


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"I think everyone already _knows_ what I want to do next, but, as usual, I'll bow to the wishes of the group. *sigh*"  Gnurl looks as 'put-upon' as he is able.  "Oh, woe is me!  A poor wee wizard in the clutches of all these big martial brutes!"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 22, 2010)

*Radoon*



Leif said:


> "I think everyone already _knows_ what I want to do next, but, as usual, I'll bow to the wishes of the group. *sigh*"  Gnurl looks as 'put-upon' as he is able.  "Oh, woe is me!  A poor wee wizard in the clutches of all these big martial brutes!"




Radoon will approach Gnurl and put his arm around the wizard, "I think you are right my friend, the time has come to rid ourselves of this curse and the world of this menace."


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



mleibrock said:


> Radoon will approach Gnurl and put his arm around the wizard, "I think you are right my friend, the time has come to rid ourselves of this curse and the world of this menace."



Gnurl "lovingly" wipes his nose on Radoon's shoulder [assuming that Radoon bent down low enough he could reach a shoulder, if not then he wipes his nose on Radoon's thigh?] and says, "*snif* Thanks, Radoon.  I needed a good dose of sympathy!"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 26, 2010)

*Radoon*

"So if we are all stocked up, I don't see any reason to hang around this wonderful place any longer.  Let's sail!"


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Yep, let's split this nowhere burg!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2010)

"I'd always rather be on the open ocean than landlocked. Let's be off!"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2010)

*GM:*  And does our warlock agree?


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2010)

OOC:  Gnurl tries desperately to channel the Warlock:  _"Gnurl Calling Zurrik, Come in Zurrik..."_

And now, Leif tries to channel Zurrik's player:  Leif Calling Lou, Come in [MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION]..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2010)

[sblock=Leif]That might actually work . . . but only if the Warlock has changed his name. Geoffrey is JA's Cleric. Zurrik is the Warlock. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2010)

*Outta Character.  ALL the way outta character*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Leif]That might actually work . . . but only if the Warlock has changed his name. Geoffrey is JA's Cleric. Zurrik is the Warlock. [/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgli]Durrr!   I forgot Lou was even playing in this game!  I thought JA was the only AWOL player at the moment.  Thanks for clewing my bootay in again! 

Previous post edited accordingly and Lou has been Summoned [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 27, 2010)

*Zurrik*









*OOC:*


Let's do it!







Zurrik smiles at the others and nods his head in agreement.  "It's time to end your curse."

[Sblock=really ooc]
This is too cool. I can post directly from my Blackberry Torch!
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"You're alright, Zurrik!  I don't care what they were saying about you and that orc chick."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2010)

It is late in the day and the tide is wrong, so the Crest Dancer sets sail pre-dawn the next morning. The sea is a little choppy and a squall is brewing to the East, but the boat is making good time. The island where the Lich/Sea Sorcerer's tower is located will be in site well before noon.  

OOC: Anyone heard from JA lately?


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 30, 2010)

*Radoon*

OOC - I guess that's a no on JA...  I can't remember...who is steering this boat?


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

OOC: I dunno who is steering the _Retribution_, or whatever it's called.  Gnurl, however, is on the _Crest Dancer_, which is being steered by Cap'n Swabby.  _Bon Voyage_ y'all!  I'll send you a postcard when I get there!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2010)

H'Roosh also boards the Crest Dancer.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2010)

The island comes into view ahead and just to starboard. It is a lonely slip of rock with the next nearest island just visible on the horizon. A thin mist seems to hang over the place and it looks lifeless. A couple of small outbuildings and a tower make up the contents of the island. There is a stone dock with a no boats and a small boat house. A path leads up to a couple of crumbling structures and the tower, which could use the services of a good stone mason.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl shades his eyes with one hand and gazes upon the lonely island stretching before him.  "Blast!  Not exactly what you'd call an inviting vista, is it?"  He looks askance at H'Roosh, waiting for some wit or wisdom from his larger companion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2010)

Forthcoming as always, the Genasi replies, "Bleak as the northern sea, friend. The dead do not wish to surround themselves with living creatures . . . it reminds them of what they've lost or given up."


----------



## Leif (Oct 28, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



Mowgli said:


> Forthcoming as always, the Genasi replies, "Bleak as the northern sea, friend. The dead do not wish to surround themselves with living creatures . . . it reminds them of what they've lost or given up."



"Very poetic turn of phrase, H'Roosh, but I'd just as soon not contemplate such -- I might find myself sympathizing, albeit unwillingly, with the undead!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Very poetic turn of phrase, H'Roosh, but I'd just as soon not contemplate such -- I might find myself sympathizing, albeit unwillingly, with the undead!"




        *GM:*  That will change when you start exchanging attack spells with them...


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 29, 2010)

*Radoon*

As the island comes into view, Radoon will don his new shirt of wraith stalking.  Looking to the others, he says half-jokingly, "Well, if this thing doesn't work, at least I don't smell like week old live-aborad."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 6, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon looks to the cleric, "I assume you've been here before?"  What are in these other buildings?"  Motioning to the smaller ones.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Radoon looks to the cleric, "I assume you've been here before?"  What are in these other buildings?"  Motioning to the smaller ones.





Once they housed servants, guards and mounts. In recent years the Sea Sorcerer has let their numbers dwendle having little need for them. Now that he has become undead - doubt anyone is there.


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Well, no one that's still _living_ in the true sense of the word, anyway, but they would seem to be likely haunts for some lesser undead servants."


----------



## Lou (Nov 8, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"So are we going to clean out the small buildings first, or just go for the main house?" asks Zurrik.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 9, 2010)

*Radoon*

"It sounds like they are likely empty but I guess we should take a peek to be sure nothing sneaks up on our rear."


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Well...I'm not exactly an expert on the subject, but then we're all getting to be fairly expert at dispatching these undead beasties.  But it seems to me that if we work our way up to the leaders then we risk expending too much of our energy before we get to them.  On the other hand, if we go straight for the most deadly foes then we risk them being able to summon their minions into the fight and we could wind up fighting all of them at once.  So it's like a choice between being hanged or drawn and quartered.  Just my two coppers worth."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2010)

Glancing into the outbuildings you see nothing of value and no threats. The main tower has a large stout looking door and slitted windows starting about 15' up.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 10, 2010)

*Radoon*

Seeing the other buildings deserted, Radoon looks to the others.  "Looks like he/it prefers privacy.  I for one, think he deserves some unruly house-guests."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2010)

"Unruly and stinky. Let's bring the curse home to roost."


----------



## Leif (Nov 10, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Oh, goody!" says Gnurl, wringing his hands together with glee.  "Roosting, stinky curses are my _favorite_."


----------



## Lou (Nov 11, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Want me to pop into the tower and see what's behind door number 1?" asks Zurrik. "Anyone want to go with me?"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 13, 2010)

*Radoon*

Hoping his new shirt will make him virtually invisible to the sorcerer, he speaks up that he will go with Zurrik.


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl chimes up, "And I'll be a marginally safe distance behind you two doughty chaps."


----------



## Lou (Nov 14, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Motioning Radoon to move forward with him, Zurrik moves to a spot about 40 feet from the door before reaching out to touch Radoon.









*OOC:*


 Zurrik and Radoon teleport to just inside the door. Their images stay where they are for a round.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl doesn't remember ever seeing Zurrik perform this trick before, so when he and Radoon suddenly vanish, Gnurl's eyes get very big, he stops short, and he says, "What the ...."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2010)

H'Roosh stands stolidly in the center of the road, gazing impassively at the Sorcerer's Tower for a moment before resuming his approach to the door.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl turns back to H'Roosh and says, "Hey, did you know that they could do that?" indicating the vacant space where Radoon and Zurrik formerly were.  Then he notes H'Roosh's vacant expression as he gazes up at the tower and says, "Oh.  Never mind, sorry, didn't realize you were having that 'tower fantasy' again."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2010)

Nothing changes outside, as Zurrik and Radoon materialize inside they find themselves in a large chamber, but it is hard to see as the room is quite dark. They can make out movement in the shadows, but that it all. There is just enough light to indicate that man-sized figures are moving about. They are not immediately attacked.


----------



## Lou (Dec 9, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik slowly turns to the door and slowly moves his hands to where the latching and opening mechanisms should be. Once he finds them, he slowly unlatches the door and opens it.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 9, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon reaches to his pack and deftly pulls two daggers.  He will slowly move so that his back is to a wall and readies himself for whatever is to come.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2010)

After a couple of false starts Zurrik makes his way to the door. It is held only with a simple latch. Getting it open allows a bit of light into the dim chamber. A macabre scene is revealed to all. The room is a large high ceilinged chamber, a great hall of sorts that fills most of the lower level. Open archways at the rear lead to an empty kitchen. Stairs lead upward to other levels of the tower. At two long tables animated skeletons and zombies are arrayed. They are engaged in acts of gluttony, greed and decadence. Some endlessly consume rotten food and spoiled beer, one polishes a staff of office while sitting on a throne, others count huge stacks of copper pieces, some are gaming with dice or cards, a group gestures encouragement to zombie roosters and skeletal dogs fighting, a pair of zombies even appear to be engaged in a horrid pantomime of a sex act with much thrusting and waving of rotting zombie flesh. The undead gathered here continue their tasks seemingly oblivious to you. From their dress you guess they were once fairly prosperous though something about their attire suggests that they were shady characters. From the wounds that felled them you'd also guess they died painfully and brutally before being animated into this bizarre side-show.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

When Zurrik opens the door, Gnurl joins him inside and is shocked by the spectacle of zombies and skeletons before him.  "What the...?  Oh, it's a show!  Anyone got any popcorn?"


----------



## Lou (Dec 11, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"So do we destroy them so they cannot attack?" asks Zurrik.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 11, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon will look to the cleric.  "Is there a chance they will again die if the magic that animated them is lost?  I'd prefer to be as strogn as possible when we take on the Sorcerer - so I'm saying let's let sleeping dogs lie."


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"I agree with Radoon.  If they are turned, they will flee, presumably alerting their master.  If they are consumed by their desires of the 'flesh' *ahem* maybe they won't notice us?  I think we should only attack them in self-defense."


----------



## Lou (Dec 12, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Then let's move on upstairs if we can."


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"By all means, then, lead on!  Where is our most valiant warrior?  H'Roosh?  Radoon?"


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 12, 2010)

*Radoon*

Radoon will whisper to the others.  "Now is as good a time as any to see if this shirt really does make me invisible to undead.  Let me go first through the room and then you can follow me.  If I am invisible and you are not, it will at least give me some good rear attacks on these guys."

With that, Radoon will move across the room to what looks like the other exit (stairway).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2010)

H'Roosh watches as Radoon glides across the room. If he makes it all the way across unremarked, H'Roosh follows.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl is right on H'Roosh's heels, just leaving enough room for self-preservation in case he breaks wind or something.   "You didn't order beans lately, did you, H'Roosh?  Please don't forget I'm down here, big guy!  Anybody got a snorkel?"


----------



## Lou (Dec 13, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik follows along after quietly drawings his sword.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2010)

The undead in the room seem oblivious to Radoon passing among them. But they don't react to the others either. Geoffrey raises his Holy Symbol and blasts them to dust before following the others up the stairs. 

OOC: No word from Todd in a coon's age so I'm going to npc the Geoffrey since he'll be quite handy in the fights to come. If he makes a reappearance I'll obviously hand over the reins to him. 

OOC: Speaking of the next fight, what marching order up the stairs? Might as well go ahead and roll initiative as well. Geoffrey is at the rear and has a 7 for init.


----------



## Lou (Dec 13, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*









*OOC:*


Proposed Marching Order:
Radoon
Gnurl
H'Roosh
Zurrik init 17
Geoffrey init 7


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 13, 2010)

initiative (1d20+3=13)

I agree with the proposed initiative.  When possible, I'd like to have Radoon lead the group by enough that he would be able to get behind the enemies.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2010)

OOC: My only dispute with the proposed order is that H'Roosh has no missile capability. Since he'll have to close to get into the fight anyway, he should probably follow Radoon.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2010)

Gnurl's init.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> initiative (1d20+3=13)
> 
> I agree with the proposed initiative.  When possible, I'd like to have Radoon lead the group by enough that he would be able to get behind the enemies.




OOC: You can manage to be 15' or so out in front on this occasion.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 14, 2010)

That'd be perfect.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2010)

Smells are the first thing you notice as you top the stairs--rotting flesh, aromatic wood or incense burning and an earthy graveyard smell then just a hint of chemical odors and brimstone. The chamber you are entering is a large high-ceilinged room (perhaps 30'). It takes up most of this level of the tower. Their are two doors out of the room and another stairway on the opposite side. A gallery with a podium overlooks the room from the other side. It can be reached via the stairs across the room which then continue on up to the next level. Through one set of doors set with glass panes you can see what appears to be a library. The other set of doors are solid and unmarked. The room itself appears to be a lab and summoning room. A large pentagram fills the center of the chamber. To one side a low fire burns in a massive fireplace big enough to roast an ox. Candles stand unlit at the points of the pentagram. Old dark stains on the floor near iron rings set in the stone appear to be blood suggesting that sacrifices have been made here. Various alchemical gear files tables along one side of the room. These things are dusty and cold and have a look of age and neglect. No obvious foes are present.  

OOC: I'll get a map up this afternoon if all goes well.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2010)

OOC: Okay, no map today, sorry, work happens. You should be able to explore a bit without it based on the descriptions above...


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"I don't like the thought of us casually examining this room while we have an unknown number of foes lurking somewhere not too far away and plenty of vantage points from which this room can be assaulted from higher, more protected ground.  Let's  defile this pentagram as we pass, and continue looking for the sea sorcerer immediately, okay?"


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 15, 2010)

"I agree whole heartedly!"  Radoon says as he kicks over the all the candles but one which he takes and places in his pants pocket.  Looking to the others as he does this, "I'm fairly certain whatever ritual was planned has already taken place...but just in case.  So Gnurl...do you have a preference where to go first?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Well, at the risk of leaving our rear flank exposed to any foes who enter after us, I tend to think an exploration of the 'higher ground' might be most productive.  What do all of you think?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2010)

"I think one direction is as good as another in this foul place. I suspect our quarry knows we've arrived, and is likely in control of every aspect of his home."

[sblock=OOC]H'Roosh is feeling sort of Eeyorish tonight . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Dec 16, 2010)

"Let's check behind wooden door #1"


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl looks dejected (and _nothing_ is a pitiful as a dejected Gnome, by the way) as he says, "Fine then!  Have it your own damn way!  Sheesh, first time in four years anyone's asked me which way _I_ want to go, and everybody and his lame jackass has a better idea!"  Gnurl surreptitiously winks at Zurrik.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2010)

Initiative:

Zurrik 17
Radoon 13
H'Roosh 12
Gnurl 10
Undead Giant 8
Geoffrey 7 

A plan made, you begin to make your way across the room when a very large shadowy figure rises from the darkness of the gallery and hurls a massive stone which strikes Geoffrey and sends him tumbling back down the stairs. The form begins reaching for another stone. 

OOC: The giant is AC 24 (currently 28) due to cover and touch 16 (currently 20 due to cover)


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2010)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl commences to shucking and jiving to G7 as he pulls out his wand of magic missile.  Taking as much cover as he can, he fires at the deceased giant.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 17, 2010)

*Radoon*

OOC - I think I am reading the map correctly but let me know if this is not possible.

IC - Trusting that his new shirt has concealed him, Radoon takes off at a full sprint to climb the stairs behind the giant.  Hoping to end at a level even with the giant's head and directly behind it.  K17?

(shirt of wraith stalking can be found in the magic item compendium page 216.  This item is not a one time use item right?)

Where is the other cleric?


----------



## Lou (Dec 17, 2010)

*Zurrik Odeil*

[sblock=OOC] How far away is the giant?  Are squares 5 ft or 10 ft?  Either way, beyond  30 ft, so it will be Eldritch Spear +12 7d6 20/x2 [Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)]  The 19 misses, so ignore the improper damage roll.[/sblock]

Zurrik takes a 5 ft step towards the giant and sends an Eldritch Spear towards his foe, but he hits the balcony edge instead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Is the giant above us in the gallery or on the floor in front of it? In other words, can H'Roosh reach it from the floor or does he have to climb into the gallery. Also, how high is the gallery from the floor?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Is the giant above us in the gallery or on the floor in front of it? In other words, can H'Roosh reach it from the floor or does he have to climb into the gallery. Also, how high is the gallery from the floor?[/sblock]




[sblock=H'Roosh]The giant is up on the gallery which if 15' above the floor. There are stairs leading up there.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - I think I am reading the map correctly but let me know if this is not possible.
> 
> IC - Trusting that his new shirt has concealed him, Radoon takes off at a full sprint to climb the stairs behind the giant.  Hoping to end at a level even with the giant's head and directly behind it.  K17?
> 
> ...




OOC: Um, the other cleric, ah had to answer a call of nature and just stepped out for a moment. Either that or you DM had a brain cramp. 

The giant is up in the gallery some 15' above the floor. He's 12' tall. You'll be on the same floor as him when you go up or level with his arse rather than head. The shirt appears to be working and it is a permanent item.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2010)

H'Roosh quickly maps out the fastest way to get into the fight, and sprints across the floor and up the stairs. He passes Radoon on the way.

_If I can get up and around, Radoon can get into a flank before the thing ever knows he's there._

[sblock=Actions]Double move up the stairs and to L16.

Not sure at what point he'll need to start making tumble checks to avoid AoOs. I went ahead and made three with increasing penalties - I'll let you interpret.
Tumble Checks (1d20+11=13, 1d20+9=16, 1d20+7=22)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2011)

Zurrik takes a 5 ft step towards the giant and sends an Eldritch Spear towards his foe, but he hits the balcony edge instead. A shower of stone fragments rains down. 

Radoon glides wraith-like across the floor and onto the steps drawing no notice from the Giant. As he moves H'Roosh comes pounding forward passing the older man.

The low flames in the fireplace blaze up and a small manlike creature can be seen among the flames grinning as he sends a curtain of fire roaring out at the old Sailor and the Monk (21 points of fire damage, reflex save DC 16 for half).

As H'Roosh tumbles on the Giant takes up a spear and stabs down, but misses instead gouging the flagstone floor. 

The diminutive arcanist's missiles unerringly strike the Giant. 

The Giant takes up another stone and hurls it at the Gnome, but his aim is high and the stone shatters against the wall behind him. 

The Cleric raises a divine focus and commands the giant to obey, but the the massive undead form seems to resist the effort. Geoffrey clambers up from where he had fallen and moves to rejoin the fray. 

OOC: New map coming this evening. 

Initiative:

Zurrik 17
Radoon 13
H'Roosh 12
Fire Critter 11
Gnurl 10
Undead Giant 8
Geoffrey 7


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 2, 2011)

*Radoon*

Out of the corner of his eye, something catches Radoon's attention and he sees the flames begin shooting out nearly as quickly as they begin.  As H'Roosh passes the old man, Radoon gives the monk a helpful push to help push him ahead of the flame while at the same time, stopping short of the main cone himself.  Still, he is a bit distracted as he runs, putting out the flames on his arms.

reflex save (1d20+7=24)

(1/2 damage)

OOC - waiting on the map to be sure he is reached his intended position.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Reflex save added to previous post (31, for no damage).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl takes as much cover as he possibly can in square G7 and casts _Dispel Magic_ on/at the 'man-like' fire creature in the fireplace.  "Get thee back to the elemental hell that spawned thee, Ice Tongue!"

OOC:  "Ice Tongue" is Gnurl's idea of an insult to a fire elemental.  Go figure.


----------



## Lou (Jan 3, 2011)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik takes another 5 ft step forward and adjusts his fire to the new opponent in the fireplace, sending an Eldritch Spear at him it, hitting squarely.









*OOC:*


By my count, Zurrik should be at L8 or so, 35 ft(?) from the fireplace.  Next round should put him 30 ft for an EB.
Is the dice roller not working? ok, it is now.  Rolled a Reflex save as a test.
WOW!  My first crit?


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2011)

OOC: Dice-roller just worked for me, see my previous post, and Gnurl NAILED the elemental! (Also in previous post, 640.)


----------



## Lou (Jan 5, 2011)

OOC:  So when Scotley posts the updated map, mleibrock can adjust his action and the round will be ready to close.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2011)

OOC: Most humble apologies to my long suffering players. I'm working on a map and update now. 

Initiative:

Zurrik 17
Radoon 13
H'Roosh 12
Fire Critter 11
Gnurl 10
Undead Giant 8
Geoffrey 7


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2011)

OOC: Mike, was this where you wanted Radoon, or did you intend to stop where Radoon and H'Roosh were hit by the fire (I12)?


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 21, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Mike, was this where you wanted Radoon, or did you intend to stop where Radoon and H'Roosh were hit by the fire (I12)?




Where you've listed him on the map is where I'd like him to end up but I was unsure if I could make it that far in a turn and especially after being hit by the fire.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2011)

Zurrik takes another 5 ft step forward and adjusts his fire to the new opponent in the fireplace, sending an Eldritch Spear at him it, hitting squarely. 

Radoon makes it almost close enough to attack the undead giant. 

H'Roosh finds himself even closer after passing his friend. 

The thing in the fireplace tosses a ball of flame at Zurrik, but it misses landing just behind him. A few sparks do land on him (1 point of fire damage). 

Gnurl takes as much cover as he possibly can and casts Dispel Magic on/at the 'man-like' fire creature in the fireplace. "Get thee back to the elemental hell that spawned thee, Ice Tongue!" The fiery aura around the creature vanishes leaving only a few wisps of smoke behind and cause the small winged humanoid to yelp in shock. 

The undead giant wheels around swinging his spear in a great arc, but somehow manages to miss both H'Roosh and Radoon though the spear tip does throw sparks as it grinds against the stone just above Radoon's head. 

Geoffrey raises his holy symbol and speaks the words of a spell as if haranguing sinners from a pulpit. Twin lances of radiance shoot forth to strike the giant in the back and it roars in agony. 

Serleon also casts a spell and a dark scythe of force materializes in the air near the giant and darts forth to slash him.


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

As Gnurl intones more words of power, the air near his lips crackles with energy, "Hah la-purinstal roquetha tankeer!"  Instantaneously, a 3-inch ball of electric-blue force leaps from Gnurl's outstretched palm and hurtles at the undead giant.

OOC:  Gnurl casts _Orb of Force_ at the undead giant, that does 10d6 damage if he makes his ranged touch attack.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2011)

H'Roosh determinedly begins hammering the undead giant with fists & feet, elbows & knees.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move: 5' Step to L15
Full Attack: To Hit (1d20+12=16, 1d20+12=28, 1d20+7=8)
Damage (2d6+5=15, 2d6+5=17)

(I figure the first attack missed but I rolled damage for it just in case)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 24, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> H'Roosh determinedly begins hammering the undead giant with fists & feet, elbows & knees.
> 
> [sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move: 5' Step to L15
> Full Attack: To Hit (1d20+12=16, 1d20+12=28, 1d20+7=8)
> ...




Is that a natural 1 I see?


----------



## Lou (Jan 24, 2011)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Grinning from the hurt put on the fireplace occupant, whatever it is, Zurrik steps forward and and sends an Eldritch Blast towards it.

OOC: Eldritch Blast +13 7d6 20/x2; Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 26, 2011)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> Zurrik takes another 5 ft step forward and adjusts his fire to the new opponent in the fireplace, sending an Eldritch Spear at him it, hitting squarely.
> 
> Radoon makes it almost close enough to attack the undead giant.
> 
> ...













*OOC:*


Scott,  When you say almost close enough, how close am I?  Might I be in throwing distance?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Scott,  When you say almost close enough, how close am I?  Might I be in throwing distance?




OOC: You are at a disadvantage being 5' away. The Giant has reach, so if you throw he'll get an attack of opportunity against you. If you back up he'll have cover as you'll be moving down the stairs. You can take a 5' step forward and melee just fine however.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Is that a natural 1 I see?




Yes indeed.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 30, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: You are at a disadvantage being 5' away. The Giant has reach, so if you throw he'll get an attack of opportunity against you. If you back up he'll have cover as you'll be moving down the stairs. You can take a 5' step forward and melee just fine however.




Having a tough time visualizing this fight.  If I go 5' forward, do you mean continuing up the stairs or off the stairs onto a platform?

If I continue up, will that give Radoon a superior position bonus?  If so I'm thinking it might be worth it.  If I go into Melee, my weapons are an extension of me and thereby invisible to right? 

Hmmmm, decisions, decisions....


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Having a tough time visualizing this fight.  If I go 5' forward, do you mean continuing up the stairs or off the stairs onto a platform?
> 
> If I continue up, will that give Radoon a superior position bonus?  If so I'm thinking it might be worth it.  If I go into Melee, my weapons are an extension of me and thereby invisible to right?
> 
> Hmmmm, decisions, decisions....




OOC: The Giant is on the platform so you won't gain any advantage by moving up other than getting into Melee range. Your weapons should be invisible.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 5, 2011)

So can Radoon move the other 5' this round or has he already moved the maximum?

If Radoon can move him the other 5' I will and I'll have him attack.

I'll post a revises action tonight.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> So can Radoon move the other 5' this round or has he already moved the maximum?
> 
> If Radoon can move him the other 5' I will and I'll have him attack.
> 
> I'll post a revises action tonight.




OOC: You moved to within 5' last round. So you can take a 5' step and do a full attack now.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 7, 2011)

*Radoon*

Radoon moves up 5' so that he can engage the giant and begins slicing and dicing.

First and third attacks are primary hand and with: (+2 shocking returning dagger (+1d6 electrical) w/ Truedeath crystal (greater) in hilt – MIC page 66. (+1d6 vs undead, deliver sneak attacks and crit hits vs undead, also negates incorporeal creature’s 50% chance to avoid damage).

Second attack is with off hand and uses: (+2 cold iron icy burst dagger from Morwyn 1d6 cold damage, on a critial hit it does another 1d10)


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2011)

*mleibrock*

OOC:  Doesn't a dagger crit on a 19?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 7, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Doesn't a dagger crit on a 19?




Radoon does indeed crit on a 17-20 but I didn't actually roll that high.  Those were modified.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Doesn't a dagger crit on a 19?






mleibrock said:


> Radoon does indeed crit on a 17-20 but I didn't actually roll that high.  Those were modified.




OOC: Undead aren't subject to crits anyway.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 9, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Undead aren't subject to crits anyway.




True...but that greater death crystal causes undead to become subject to crits.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> True...but that greater death crystal causes undead to become subject to crits.




OOC: Curses! Foiled again. Working on a post.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2011)

Grinning from the hurt put on the fireplace occupant, whatever it is, Zurrik steps forward and and sends an Eldritch Blast towards it. The creature yelps in pain and wretches. 

Radoon moves up 5' so that he can engage the giant and begins slicing and dicing. His dagger work opens up some wounds that ooze slimy ichor. 

H'Roosh determinedly begins hammering the undead giant with fists & feet, elbows & knees. He lands one really good blow, but also manages to kick the stone rail which sends a shudder of pain up his leg. 

The thing in the fireplace scrambles up out of site. You can hear it climbing higher at it retreats from the fight.  

As Gnurl intones more words of power, the air near his lips crackles with energy, "Hah la-purinstal roquetha tankeer!" Instantaneously, a 3-inch ball of electric-blue force leaps from Gnurl's outstretched palm and hurtles at the undead giant. The small missile packs a mighty wallop and very nearly knocks the undead giant over on Radoon. 

The giant drops his spear and reaches out to grab H'Roosh by an arm and a leg (grapple check please). 

Serleon's scythe swings at the giant again, but misses. Geoffrey moves toward the fireplace slowly.

OOC: Please hold your actions until I resolve the grapple with H'Roosh.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2011)

When the giant reaches for him, H'Roosh takes the opportunity to get inside his opponent's defenses - submitting to the creature's foul embrace, the monk bangs away with elbows, knees and head.

[sblock=Scotley]I _think_ I've got this right:
H'Roosh gives up his opportunity attack if he submits to the grapple. When he's grappled, the giant can't attack anyone else in the party, and loses it's Dex bonus to AC vs. everyone but H'Roosh. H'Roosh can attack it while he's grappled (at -4). You can't use two weapons while grappled, but the Monk description specifically states that for a monk there is no such thing as an off hand attack, so he should get his full flurry (albeit all of his attacks would be at -4 TH).

The rolls below are the first three I made, but I've typed in the new modifiers and changed the totals to reflect the new modifiers. Not sure if the second one hits so I rolled damage for it; I'm certain the third one did not.

First Attack (1d20+8=24)
Damage (2d6+5=14)

Second Attack (1d20+8=17)
Damage (2d6+5=12)

Third Attack (1d20+3=08)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2011)

OOC: You made a poor assumption about his motives for grabbing H'Roosh. This giant has some nifty foe hurling feats. 

The giant grabs H'Roosh and lifts him up to toss him bodily from the balcony to strike Geoffrey and topple him on the floor below. The monk finds himself prone across the room. (8 points of damage)


OOC: You are up gentlemen.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2011)

*Map*

OOC: Here is the revised map.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2011)

OOC: So he got to grab _and_ hurl H'Roosh before I even got to attack? And Slow Fall doesn't help with the damage? Either way, H'Roosh will get up (move action) and move to H17 (move action).


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: So he got to grab _and_ hurl H'Roosh before I even got to attack? And Slow Fall doesn't help with the damage?




OOC: As I read the feat you get to resist the grapple and if you fail you get tossed. He's got a improved grapple, so you don't get an attack of opportunity. Does slow fall work if you aren't adjacent to a wall? If so then you can cut the damage. I actually rolled poorly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: As I read the feat you get to resist the grapple and if you fail you get tossed. He's got a improved grapple, so you don't get an attack of opportunity. Does slow fall work if you aren't adjacent to a wall? If so then you can cut the damage. I actually rolled poorly.




OOC: Nope - only if you're within arms reach. I get to use it so rarely I have to look up the wording every time. Oh, well - thought I was being clever and keeping it from attacking the rest of the group.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Nope - only if you're within arms reach. I get to use it so rarely I have to look up the wording every time. Oh, well - thought I was being clever and keeping it from attacking the rest of the group.




OOC: Next time I toss him off a wall I'll make sure he falls closer. 

You were being clever. You just didn't have all the facts. The giant's trick will only work once, cause you won't fall for it again. (pun intended)


----------



## Lou (Feb 10, 2011)

Hearing the fireplace occupant retreat, Zurrik steps forward and sends an Eldritch Blast towards the giant undead.

OOC: Eldritch Spear +12 7d6 20/x2; Sickening Blast (DC 14, FortNeg, sickened 1 min; L2)


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 11, 2011)

*Radoon*

Totally surprised to see H'Roosh flung about like a rag doll, Radoon decides to attack again and then move 5' to the side (hoping to avoid the same fate as his companion).

[sblock=Scott],  I'm unsure of the giant's AC to see if a 19 confirm crit roll hits.  If so, let me know and will add more damage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 11, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Next time I toss him off a wall I'll make sure he falls closer.
> 
> You were being clever. You just didn't have all the facts. The giant's trick will only work once, cause you won't fall for it again. (pun intended)




Hopefully Radoon doesn't fall for it too.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2011)

[sblock=Radoon]A 19 is a miss.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl quickly pulls out his trusty _Wand of Magic Missile_ and fires five blazing hot bolts of emerald force into the undead giant that unerringly strike the foul creature right squarely between the legs!  "Ahh, not the best result I've ever had, but it'll do in a pinch."  The giant's nads are somewhat more impervious to Gnurl's spell because he is already dead, I guess.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2011)

Hearing the fireplace occupant retreat, Zurrik steps forward and sends an Eldritch Blast towards the giant undead. 

Totally surprised to see H'Roosh flung about like a rag doll, Radoon decides to attack again and then move 5' to the side. 

H'Roosh gets up and moves to the foot of the stairs. 

Gnurl quickly pulls out his trusty Wand of Magic Missile and fires five blazing hot bolts of emerald force into the undead giant that unerringly strike the foul creature right squarely between the legs! "Ahh, not the best result I've ever had, but it'll do in a pinch." 

The giant snatches up another boulder and flings it at Zurric with impressive aim. The rock, about the size of Zurric's head, strikes him painfully in the chest (22 damage). 

Geffrey stands up and dusts himself off before casting another spell. An orb of what looks like water appears in his hand and he tosses it at the giant. His aim is a little off, but some of the water splashes onto the giant where it burns the rotting flesh. 

Serleon keeps up the attacks from his floating scythe. 

OOC: New round.


----------



## Lou (Feb 14, 2011)

*Zurrik Odeil HP 46/66 AC 26/23/15*

Zurrik staggers from the impact of the boulder, but he continues his assault on the giant, sending another Eldritch Spear.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2011)

H'Roosh fairly leaps up the stairs and throws a quick punch at the giant, but misses his timing.

[sblock=OOC]Move to L16, attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Not entirely satisfied with the results of his previous _Magic Missile_, Gnurl fires another charge into the Ex-Giant.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 16, 2011)

*Radoon*

Feeling a little frustrated that his attacks are not being more effective, but more and more at ease with the idea he might actually be invisible, Radoon again attacks and moves 5' to the right after doing so.  Unfortunately only the first swing makes contact and it is not much more than a grazing blow.

_How can I be missing this thing?  It's a freaking giant!!!_  The old man thinks to himself.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2011)

Zurrik staggers from the impact of the boulder, but he continues his assault on the giant, sending another Eldritch Spear.

Feeling a little frustrated that his attacks are not being more effective, but more and more at ease with the idea he might actually be invisible, Radoon again attacks and moves 5' to the right after doing so. Unfortunately only the first swing makes contact and it is not much more than a grazing blow.

H'Roosh fairly leaps up the stairs and throws a quick punch at the giant, but misses his timing.

Not entirely satisfied with the results of his previous Magic Missile, Gnurl fires another charge into the Ex-Giant. This barrage proves much more satisfying as the giant staggers and tumbles over the edge of the balcony and splatters onto the floor in a heap of rotting flesh and moldering bone. The smell is overwhelming and only with great effort of will can you all control the urge to retch.


----------



## Lou (Feb 16, 2011)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik moves to the fireplace and stops to listen for sounds of the thing that was crawling away previously.


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl blows the 'smoke' off the end of his wand and stows it.  "Teach him to mess with US we did!"

OOC:  No, not _that_ wand, Silly!  His wand of _magic missile_!


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 17, 2011)

*Radoon*

Radoon steps up to the spot previously occupied by the giant and beats his chest and lets out a Tarzan call.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2011)

H'Roosh watches the celebrations of his friends, but holds his peace.

_Well for them to celebrate, but there's a lich yet to conquer; if I'm to do as well against the ruler of this foul place as I did against its minion, I may as well just throw myself in front of its first spell as a sacrifice . . ._


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Nay, say not so, Dear H'Roosh!  If your sacrifice is to be of the most benefit, you must draw him out a bit more first and let him waste some of his power.  And _*then*_ sacrifice yourself nobly!"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2011)

Zurrik notes a few motes of soot still falling indicating recent passage up the shaft, but it appears that the Mephit has moved on to an exit further up, either outside or into another fireplace elsewhere within the tower. The shaft would be an easy fit for Gnurl, but the rest of you would find it very tight, particularly H'Roosh who could well become stuck.

If the retreating creature raised an alarm there is no immediate response.


----------



## Lou (Feb 18, 2011)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Staring at the fireplace, Zurrik notes, "Well the little bugger got away.  He's sure to show up again."  Moving towards the closed door, he asks, "Wonder what's behind this door?"

OOC:  There was a closed door in this room, right?


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*



Lou said:


> Staring at the fireplace, Zurrik notes, "Well the little bugger got away.  He's sure to show up again."  Moving towards the closed door, he asks, "Wonder what's behind this door?"



"And we can just bet that the Sea Sorcerer has now been alerted to our arrival!  Blast!  I should have finished the little flaming booger instead of being distracted by the big, rotting ex-giant!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2011)

Lou said:


> OOC:  There was a closed door in this room, right?




OOC: Two sets actually and stairs going up.


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"I think we should get up to the higher levels of the tower as quickly as we can, and hopefully locate this dastardly Sea Sorcerer before he has time to prepare some _really_ nasty surprises for us!  Let's choose a set of stairs and hurry up there.  Sound good to you fellows?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2011)

Geoffrey nods his assent to Gnurl's course of action. Serleon merely shrugs and looks a little sick.


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC for Scotley]Just who in the hell is Serleon, anyway??[/sblock]

[sblock=Scotley]
Thanks for the refresher!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2011)

Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC for Scotley]Just who in the hell is Serleon, anyway??[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]He is the evil priest who was cursed along with the rest of the party. You rescued him from the gargoyles and it seems likely that the Sea Sorcerer/Lich considers him an enemy too. So in the spirit of 'the enemy of my enemy is my friend'. You took him along.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl pulls H'Roosh aside (out of earshot of Serleon) and softly says, "So is Serleon a full member of our party now, entitled to a share of loot?  And are we going to have to 'deal' with him as an evil priest later?  Seems to me that we should make some effort to consider these things at some point."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2011)

"I agree, my friend; I do not trust him completely. I'll need to be at the forefront in our coming battle in order to be effective, but it seems to me that one of us should stay close to Serleon in case he decides that ours will be the losing side and he should try to make his bones with the Sea Sorcerer."


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

Gnurl takes H'Roosh's words to heart and moves to a position in the party order slightly behind Serleon off his right rear flank.  (So he is about 15 feet ahead of Gnurl and to Gnurl's left a bit.)  The Gnomish Wizard speaks, "So, 'Serleon' is it?  If we are to be allies in battle, then we should learn more about you.  How long have you been acquainted with the Sea Sorcerer?  Please tell us what you can of his favorite tactics and powers."


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2011)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik points from Radoon to the stairs up.  "Let's go then."  He then moves up the stairs.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2011)

Satisfied that Gnurl has Serleon well in hand, H'Roosh falls in as well.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 23, 2011)

Lou said:


> Zurrik points from Radoon to the stairs up.  "Let's go then."  He then moves up the stairs.




Radoon reaches into his pack and soon a potion is passing down his throat.

cure serious wounds potion (3d8+10=26)

He then begins to move down the stairs to join Zurrik and the rest of them.

Now at 55/62 HP


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

OOC:  Gnurl still patiently awaits a response from Serleon....
[see post #699]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2011)

"He prefers to let others do his dirty work. I suspect he is even now summoning some demonic horror to deal with us. I was only brought in a few months ago to help him attain his status as undead. I regret accepting his offer for I saw that at the end of his transformation his plan was to sacrifice all who helped him and make them undead servitors. That giant we just destroyed was one such former ally."


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"That's all you know?  Criminy!  We knew _that_ much just from fighting him before!  I thought you might know something of the layout of this place so we could approach him with as much tactical advantage as we can muster.  Oh, and I suppose you _do_ know where he is likely to be found at this time of day, don't you?  That's more what I meant about his habits, anyway."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2011)

"I was only here once before when he hired me. The rest of the time I spent on his ship. I can tell you that the next level up is living quarters for his servitors and guests and that they were nearly empty on my last visit. The dusty chamber I stayed in looked like it had not seen a guest or maid in years. His personal quarters were on the next level up and then he has a large roof top area above that."


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"Okay, that's better!  When you say, 'nearly empty,' how many guests do you figure may be there?  And what sorts of guests, anyway?  Are we talking about  people who work for him already or new servants applying for jobs, or what?  I don't suppose that this dude has just a whole bunch of actual friends, you know?"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 1, 2011)

*Radoon*

To Gnurl,  "His servants hit hard, how would you feel about heading straight to the roof in hopes of finding the sorcerer and fighting him first?  My thought is maybe some of these conjured creatures will evaporate if we take him out and ultimately have less opponents to fight.  Better yet,..."  Radoon looks to the priest, "Where is the mostly likely place we'd find him?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"I agree completely with that course of action.  Cut out the middleman whenever possible, I always say!  Even if none of the other critters actually disappear, knowing that their master has already been defeated will no doubt demoralize them."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2011)

*Radoon*

Radoon gives Gnurl a slap on his back and smiles a friendly smile.  "I'm glad you are here with me my friend."

Radoon will again take the lead, leading about 10-15 ft in front of the rest of the group.

OOC - Depending on where the cleric thinks the sorcerer will be (if he even has a thought), Radoon will progress upwards.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2011)

H'Roosh follows behind the fighter.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2011)

Leif said:


> "Okay, that's better!  When you say, 'nearly empty,' how many guests do you figure may be there?  And what sorts of guests, anyway?  Are we talking about  people who work for him already or new servants applying for jobs, or what?  I don't suppose that this dude has just a whole bunch of actual friends, you know?"




"I can't really say what his preference is. He certainly knows we are here now, so he has chosen his ground. I doubt he's in the servants quarters, but I don't know if he'd be in his own rooms or on the roof." 

Indeed making your way up a level you encounter no threats. No servants are present and all the rooms are empty of life or even undeath on the Servants'/Vistors level. There is a large fireplace in a sitting room here and you notice some sooty foot prints leading from it across the room and up the stairs.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2011)

*Radoon*

"Looks like our little friend may be giving us a clue."

Radoon continues to follow the footprints.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2011)

As you follow the stairs (and foot prints) you come to the Lich's personal quarters. There is a sitting room that looks little used. 3 doors exit from the sitting room. All are closed. The stairs continue up and the foot prints stay on the stairs leading up. Only the roof remains above you according to Serleon. Your confrontation with the Sea Sorcerer/Lich must be approaching. Geoffrey gathers you all close and says a stirring prayer for your success. 

OOC: Bless +1 morale bonus to hit and on saves vs. fear effects. Duration 11 min.


----------



## Lou (Mar 2, 2011)

OOC:  Quaff potion of CSW


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2011)

Lou said:


> OOC:  Quaff potion of CSW




OOC: Tastes minty. Feel free to roll. 3d8+5 if memory serves.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 3, 2011)

*Radoon*



Scotley said:


> As you follow the stairs (and foot prints) you come to the Lich's personal quarters. There is a sitting room that looks little used. 3 doors exit from the sitting room. All are closed. The stairs continue up and the foot prints stay on the stairs leading up. Only the roof remains above you according to Serleon. Your confrontation with the Sea Sorcerer/Lich must be approaching. Geoffrey gathers you all close and says a stirring prayer for your success.
> 
> OOC: Bless +1 morale bonus to hit and on saves vs. fear effects. Duration 11 min.




Radoon looks to the others and if they have no objection, he follows the sooty footprints and continues further up.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling, Gnome Wizard at Small*

"This is it, fellows!  It's been great knowing all of you."  With a fatalistic shrug, Gnurll checks his wands and follows along.


----------



## Lou (Mar 13, 2011)

*Zurrik Odeil*

"Gnurl, we are not dead yet." Zurrik says with a smirk, following Radoon.


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling Gnome Wizard at Small*



Lou said:


> "Gnurl, we are not dead yet." Zurrik says with a smirk, following Radoon.



Gnurl lowers his head, sighs, and says, "A matter of time, Zurrik, it's just a matter of time."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2011)

*GM:*  Okay gang, I haven't forgotten about you. I hope to have the encounter with the Lich ready to present by Sunday evening with luck.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 21, 2011)

*Geoffrey*

After whispering the prayer, Geoffrey readies his weapon.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2011)

OOC - Who is that masked man?  LOL

Glad you are back Tood!  Hang in there so we can finish this fight!!!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2011)

Radoon creeps up the stairs an onto the roof. At the top he finds the Lich resplendent in silken robes standing before a podium across an even larger pentagram than the one in the lab downstairs. He holds a wickedly sharp dagger in one hand and an ornate staff in the other. The fiery Mephit from the fireplace is at his elbow. 

Exiting the pentagram toward you is a pair of odd looking creatures with the lower body of a muscular horse and the torso, arms, and head of a sickly human. Its ﬂesh is pale and festers with sores. Heavy horns protrude from its brow, and it wears an intricate suit of full plate armor. Patches of bristly hair protrude from chinks in its armor.

[sblock=Knowledge religion or the planes 25+]The strange creatures are Armanites. Armanites are demonic heavy cavalry, charging with uncontained bloodlust and fury into the ranks of their foes. As demons they are immune to poison and electricity and resistant to cold, fire and acid.[/sblock]

While the Lich doesn't seem to see Radoon the others obviously do. 

OOC: Initiative and Actions?


----------



## Lou (Mar 28, 2011)

*Zurrik Odeil*

Zurrik sees the lich for the first time and involuntarily shivers.  Seeing the strange horsemen, he asks, "What is that?"

OOC:  Initiative and Skill Check (Knowledge The Planes)


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling Gnome Wizard at Small*

OOC:  This would be a great time for Gnurl to use his Runestaff of the Undead Slayer!  Unfortunately, I can't find the spell _Undeath to Death_ so I don't know what level of spell he has to expend to cast it from the Runestaff!  I'd appreciate it, Scotley, if you could tell me what level each of the spells are that the Runestaff can cast!  

I think I remember that _Undeath to Death_ is too powerful for Gnurl to cast, so he will sacrifice a third level spell to cast _Searing Light_ at the lich.  Ranged touch attack for 10d6 damage unless the creature is especially vulnerable to light, in which case is is 10d8 damage.  I'll roll both damages and the DM can choose the appropriate one, ok?

RET-CON:  The Runestaff does not have _Searing Light_ after all, so I'll use the 3rd level _Halt Undead_ instead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2011)

Initiative (1d20+4=14)

H'Roosh breathes a deep sigh as knowledge that their quest is almost over sinks in. He centers himself for the coming fight, weighing his options carefully.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

*Preparation*

Geoffrey will quickly utter a protection from evil spell so as to afford the party a little bit of additional help.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  This would be a great time for Gnurl to use his Runestaff of the Undead Slayer!  Unfortunately, I can't find the spell _Undeath to Death_ so I don't know what level of spell he has to expend to cast it from the Runestaff!  I'd appreciate it, Scotley, if you could tell me what level each of the spells are that the Runestaff can cast!
> 
> I think I remember that _Undeath to Death_ is too powerful for Gnurl to cast, so he will sacrifice a third level spell to cast _Searing Light_ at the lich.  Ranged touch attack for 10d6 damage unless the creature is especially vulnerable to light, in which case is is 10d8 damage.  I'll roll both damages and the DM can choose the appropriate one, ok?




OOC: Sure, note that this item has errata to take out the cleric spells since it is an arcane item. You can let the Searing Light stand since you've already rolled it. 

Page 177—Runestaff of Undead Slayer
[Revision]
Substitute deathward with 4th level forceward
(SC 98), disrupting weapon with 6th level
incorporeal nova (SC 121), and
searing light with 3rd level halt undead.

Undeath to death is 6th level Undeath to Death :: d20srd.org 
Detect Undead is 1st level Detect Undead :: d20srd.org
Halt Undead is 3rd Level Halt Undead :: d20srd.org


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 28, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Geoffrey will quickly utter a protection from evil spell so as to afford the party a little bit of additional help.





OOC - Todd, what does your protection from evil spell do for us?


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Sure, note that this item has errata to take out the cleric spells since it is an arcane item. You can let the Searing Light stand since you've already rolled it.
> 
> Page 177—Runestaff of Undead Slayer
> [Revision]
> ...



Actually, I think I'd rather go ahead and substitute _Halt Undead_ on the lichy-poo.   [Previous post edited accordingly.]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2011)

Initiative Order:

Radoon 19
H'Roosh 14
Serleon 10
Armanites 10
Zurrik 9
Gnurl 3
Lich 2

Geoffrey?

OOC: Still need initiative for Geoffrey. Radoon and H'Roosh are up first.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2011)

OOC: Bump!


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2011)

OOC - I was waiting on Todd as well for a definition of the protection from evil.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2011)

[sblock=Protection from Evil]This spell wards a creature from attacks by evil creatures, from mental control, and from summoned creatures. It creates a magical barrier around the subject at a distance of 1 foot. The barrier moves with the subject and has three major effects. First, the subject gains a +2 deflection bonus to AC and a +2 resistance bonus on saves. Both these bonuses apply against attacks made or effects created by evil creatures.

Second, the subject immediately receives another saving throw (if one was allowed to begin with) against any spells or effects that possess or exercise mental control over the creature (including enchantment [charm] effects and enchantment [compulsion] effects). This saving throw is made with a +2 morale bonus, using the same DC as the original effect. If successful, such effects are suppressed for the duration of this spell. The effects resume when the duration of this spell expires. While under the effects of this spell, the target is immune to any new attempts to possess or exercise mental control over the target. This spell does not expel a controlling life force (such as a ghost or spellcaster using magic jar), but it does prevent them from controlling the target. This second effect only functions against spells and effects created by evil creatures or objects, subject to GM discretion.

Third, the spell prevents bodily contact by evil summoned creatures. This causes the natural weapon attacks of such creatures to fail and the creatures to recoil if such attacks require touching the warded creature. Summoned creatures that are not evil are immune to this effect. The protection against contact by summoned creatures ends if the warded creature makes an attack against or tries to force the barrier against the blocked creature. Spell resistance can allow a creature to overcome this protection and touch the warded creature.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2011)

"Split off so they can't hit us all at once!" H'Roosh breaks right, moving quickly to the east side of the room in order to draw some of the fire off that way.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to S10
Standard: Total Defense[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 64/72      AC: 24   AC(T): 24   AC(FF): 20
 Init: +04     ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+02

  BAB: 07    Grapple:+13

                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            13     5     +4    +4    +2 vs. Water/Enchantment
Ref:             13     8     +1    +4
Will:            13     5     +4    +4


Weapon            Attack      Damage  Critical    Special
Unarmed Attack    +12/+12/+7  2d6+5   20/x2       +1 Magic Enhancement
  (As 12th Level)                                 Flurry of Blows
                                                  Stunning Fist (7/Day)
                                                  +4 Disarm/Grapple/Trip
                                                  +1d4 Damage (7/Day)
                                                  Reflect Ranged Damage 1/Rnd
                                                  Deflect Ranged Attack 1/Rnd
                                                  Trade Attack Bonus for AC
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Protection from Evil]This spell wards a creature from attacks by evil creatures, from mental control, and from summoned creatures. It creates a magical barrier around the subject at a distance of 1 foot. The barrier moves with the subject and has three major effects. First, the subject gains a +2 deflection bonus to AC and a +2 resistance bonus on saves. Both these bonuses apply against attacks made or effects created by evil creatures.
> 
> Second, the subject immediately receives another saving throw (if one was allowed to begin with) against any spells or effects that possess or exercise mental control over the creature (including enchantment [charm] effects and enchantment [compulsion] effects). This saving throw is made with a +2 morale bonus, using the same DC as the original effect. If successful, such effects are suppressed for the duration of this spell. The effects resume when the duration of this spell expires. While under the effects of this spell, the target is immune to any new attempts to possess or exercise mental control over the target. This spell does not expel a controlling life force (such as a ghost or spellcaster using magic jar), but it does prevent them from controlling the target. This second effect only functions against spells and effects created by evil creatures or objects, subject to GM discretion.
> 
> Third, the spell prevents bodily contact by evil summoned creatures. This causes the natural weapon attacks of such creatures to fail and the creatures to recoil if such attacks require touching the warded creature. Summoned creatures that are not evil are immune to this effect. The protection against contact by summoned creatures ends if the warded creature makes an attack against or tries to force the barrier against the blocked creature. Spell resistance can allow a creature to overcome this protection and touch the warded creature.[/sblock]




Thanks Mike.

So can we assume, the barrier is centered around Geoffry?  Guess it doesn't do much for us if it is only a 1 ft radius.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2011)

*Radoon*

Radoon breaks to the west, ending his move on H11 and throws his +2 shocking returning dagger (+1d6 electrical) w/ Truedeath crystal (greater) in hilt at the Lich.

currently at 55/62 HP.  AC 17


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2011)

[MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION] OOC: [sblock]Protection from Evil only effects one person. Did you intend to cast Magic Circle against evil instead? If not who gets the protection from evil?

Magic Circle against Evil :: d20srd.org

Protection from Evil :: d20srd.org

I will need to know before I can adjudicate the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2011)

After an epic battle on the roof top of the Lich's tower the party is victorious. Zurric stuck the final blow on the Lich with Featherwind the Owl ripped out the Homunculus familiar's eye slaying and preventing it from escaping with the Phylactery. An elder Earth Elemental, Two Armanites and a Fire mephit Rogue were also slain. 

10,000 exp. were awarded.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2011)

An excellent and momentous battle it truly was!  Thanks, Scotley for a great 5 years!  Thanks to everyone who participated in tis game, no matter how briefly or how long ago, and, especially, thanks to Radoon, Geoffrey, H'Roosh, Zurric, and Featherwind. -- [signed] Gnurl Whiskerling


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2011)

OOC: Thread for the proposed next game can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...scotleys-upcoming-pathfinder-game-closed.html


----------

